# I need a TTC friend :*(



## future_momma

I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I would love to be your buddy! :) i forsee complications with hubby and i conceiving since i have type 1 diabetes! This is our second month trying so... I dont think itll be anytime soon! :)


----------



## Lilliana

future_momma said:


> I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:




Nikkilewis14 said:


> I would love to be your buddy! :) i forsee complications with hubby and i conceiving since i have type 1 diabetes! This is our second month trying so... I dont think itll be anytime soon! :)

Count me in here too...I'd love to be both your ttc friend :hugs:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sweet deal! :) im on here daily ! According to my periods my fertile time starts tomorrow but ive beeeen super..well..gooey today and mocousy so we dtd..... I think hubbys more excited to get down than me this past week lol...hey, im not complaining ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive also been surrounded by very close relatives and friends that have become pregnant or just had a baby... We got married in october... Dh's cousin was prego during and i found a month before my wedding my best friend who was in my wedding was pregnant...and all along my maid of honor was pregnant at my wedding and didnt know... In december found out y sis in law was prego again and my close friend from highschool just found out shes having a little girl! Soooo happy for them alll! But same time wanting a little bean so badly! :: crossing fingers:: good luck! For now our new puppy is our baby lol a little chihuahua named mocha


----------



## littlemisscie

I'd love to be a buddy as well :) AF is due the 7th or 8th and we've been ttc since October. I was on the depo for 9 months and we had a chemical earlier this month so I don't feel like well get lucky anytime soon. I'm also on here daily, usually more than I should be ha. I work as a barista so when my shops slow, I sit on B&B :)


----------



## wifey1025

Me too girl. Email me, [email protected]


----------



## future_momma

do you guys want to post kind of a background of yourselfs and your ttc journey so i learn more about you? I will post mine.


----------



## future_momma

Here we go: 
I always wanted a baby all my life. I am 23 years old and I married my husband July 25, 2008. We started ttc before we were married because I have known him since I was 11 years old so I knew who he was and what I was getting into.
I was on depo in July 2007 and didnt start dating hubby until September 2007. I only had one shot of depo and it was only because my mother pressured me into it because I was young. She still till this day is telling me to wait.
After the 3 months of depo effectiveness I went on Yaz to get back to regular because the entire time that I was on depo I bled. Talk about a really long period. 
Once I got regular which was 30-35 day cycles we TTC. I tried everything that wasnt doc related. 
I tried: 
Maca Root
Vitex
Geritol
Red Raspberry Leaf Tea
EPO
Royal Jelly
Fish Oil
APV
GSE
Tribulus
Green veggy drinks
Softcups
Preseed
Concieve Plus
Eggwhites
Soy Isoflavones
Castor Oil Packs
Rhodiola
And probably more that I Cant think of.

Went to the doc 2 years ago and they prescribed me clomid and I did all the cycles of that and nothing. Found out I had PCOS both my sisters have it. I have all the classic signs. Cycles are now up to 60 days and not all the cycles have ovulation occuring. Have facial hair I take care of. Weight gain and abdominal fat to where I actually look preggo. Been asked many times if I was Preggo. This year I was put on metformin. Still trying to lose the weight and I am trying really hard to learn how to control PCOS.
Hubby smokes MaryJane (dont judge) and wont give it up but his SA results were normal so I cant complain. He takes Maca, Tribulus, and a multivitamin.
I cant afford to get treatments like IVF and IUIs. Would love it if I could. I dont know what else to try or do.
Anyways, sorry if this is long. Hard to sum up 5 years worth of ttc.


----------



## clarebare85

hey gals:flower:, count me in...i am desperatley looking for a ttc buddy or BUDDIES would be even better,:thumbup: im ttc number 2 on my 6th cycle now:wacko:...i have a 3yr old son named jayden xxxx good luck beautiful ladies :hugs::winkwink:

IT WILL HAPPEN FOR US XXXXX:happydance::hugs:X


----------



## rmsh1

Count me in too, I am on here most days, think I have become very obsessed with TTC.

I am 33, came off OCP June 2011. We were NTNP til Jan this year, when we started actively TTC.
My cycles were regular as soon as I came off OCP, 33-34 days, then suddenly last cycle I did not ovulate til CD31, just got AF yesterday, so a cycle of 44 days :(

We did SMEP last cycle and we are going to do it this cycle too. We also use pre-seed, and i am thinking of trying soft cups this cycle. I am also getting my OH to start taking zinc and vit c, to give his sperm a boost (we have had no fertility tests yet so no idea if we have a problem). I will go see a doc if we are not pregnant by June


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope you dont mind I am going to add you all. 

My story:

HUbby(turns 30 in 2 days haha) and I (26) got married in October 2011. We've been living together for about 3 years now so it did not make a difference. WE have always wanted kids we just didnt know when. I kind of started freaking out over my Type I Diabetes, and I will be honest, growing up, my blood sugar control was AWFUL! There was a time when I didnt get any periods at all. Fast forward to when I met my husband and we started talking about the future so I started to take care of myself, just about 8 months ago I started getting my periods back, and ovulating regularly. 

At first we wanted to buy a house, settle in and then try(currently we live in his grandmothers old house, thankfully for free, and we are just banking all of our money, I know, WE ARE VERY LUCKY!).. we currently have loads of student loan debt, and then we looked at it all realistically and said theres no way were going to pay off our debt, get a down payment for a house and then finally buy a house, settle in, and then try to make a baby! We would be waiting another 10 years! and lets be honest.. hed be 40 and i'd be 36, not the best of situations esp with the Diabetes. We agreed, were doing it now, if we conceive, by the time baby is growing, we can pay debt off, get our down payment and move into our dream home. (We are glad we dont have to pick a house right away even though we are still house hunting, we have seen many beautiful houses but none of them feel right, like we can never imagine outselves living there... we assumed when the right house came along, we would know it. We did almost buy 2 houses, but they came back one was full of radon so we backed out and the 2nd house, well, the sellers are a bunch of A-holes :) Anyway, so were trying for a baby now! :) Sorry not really ttc related but it is in a way I guess...

So that brings us to now...

Last month we agreed we are def trying for a baby and we had sex during ovulation but nothing. This was before I googled things to try to do to get pregnant so now this month we are dtd every other day even not during ovulation, im eating healthier, and blood sugar control has been close to perfect. I know I am ovulating because I can feel it every month (i get the sharp pains, i get a pimple, and i get moody lol) and I also can see and feel my mucous. 

Currently I am CD 12 which means were fertile over here!
My chart says I ovulate on CD 14 but I have a feeling itll be a day or two earlier than that so we are going to try to do it everyday until April 3rd. 

HUbbys enjoying dtd, he even asks me to do it, ODD?! right!? lol
I will admit, before all this conceiving, there would be a time I would dtd like once a week if that, I get tired very easily, but we seem to be on the ball now;) like i said, Im not complaining!

I hope we all get our BFP's very soon! Good luck to all!


----------



## babybambi2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I would love to be your buddy! :) i forsee complications with hubby and i conceiving since i have type 1 diabetes! This is our second month trying so... I dont think itll be anytime soon! :)

just wanted to add, ive got type 1 diabetes, it took me and my OH 8 months to conceive my daughter, and shes perfect....happy and healthy. 

i need a TTC buddy too if anyone can put up with me? :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

That makes me feel so much betttter! Your the first person ive come across with t1d on this site! Did you make it to at least 38 weeks?


----------



## littlemisscie

Im on my phone (at work :haha:) and would die trying to write my story so Ill do it once I get home. Ill also add all of you to my signature. :)


----------



## future_momma

Any of you girls tried meditation? I just purchased an mp3 specifically for concieving that is meditation. I am going to give it a go. Maybe if I target my brain it might work. Been looking into subliminals also but those are harder to find.


----------



## littlemisscie

My story :

DB is 23 and I'm 21. We've been together since October but have been best friends for years now and grew up 2 houses down from eachother (I didn't know he even exsisted). Fast forward several years and he's dating (soon to be married to) my ex's sister. Fast forward a few more years and he's best friends with my ex husband and I'm friends with his wife and their new born son is now my god son. Come forward to present day and you get our Jerry Springer relationship :haha:

Our ds is 3 now and after missing a depo shot back in October, we figured we'd give it ago on having another baby, not knowing how long it would take. Since then, we've bought a house and have gotten a 11 week old border collie to befriend our year old border collie mix. 

The more and more we settle down, the more we want a baby to complete our little family. This will be his second and my one and only ( or that's the plan!) As for marriage, we've both decided that we're in no rush. We've both been married and divorced and it just doesn't seem to be something we "need" in order to have a child. We're happy and that's all that matters to us.

Until I found this site, I was really down on myself. I thought there had to be something wrong with me since I was a healthy 21 year old having a hard time becoming pregnant. This site has been a god send to me and I really love the support. I hope you all get your BFP soon and maybe some of us can even be bump buddies :) 

:dust:


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> My story :
> 
> DB is 23 and I'm 21. We've been together since October but have been best friends for years now and grew up 2 houses down from eachother (I didn't know he even exsisted). Fast forward several years and he's dating (soon to be married to) my ex's sister. Fast forward a few more years and he's best friends with my ex husband and I'm friends with his wife and their new born son is now my god son. Come forward to present day and you get our Jerry Springer relationship :haha:
> 
> Our ds is 3 now and after missing a depo shot back in October, we figured we'd give it ago on having another baby, not knowing how long it would take. Since then, we've bought a house and have gotten a 11 week old border collie to befriend our year old border collie mix.
> 
> The more and more we settle down, the more we want a baby to complete our little family. This will be his second and my one and only ( or that's the plan!) As for marriage, we've both decided that we're in no rush. We've both been married and divorced and it just doesn't seem to be something we "need" in order to have a child. We're happy and that's all that matters to us.
> 
> Until I found this site, I was really down on myself. I thought there had to be something wrong with me since I was a healthy 21 year old having a hard time becoming pregnant. This site has been a god send to me and I really love the support. I hope you all get your BFP soon and maybe some of us can even be bump buddies :)
> 
> :dust:

I believe in fate and you 2 were definetly fated for each other. No coincidence you crossed paths so much. I know you will have a baby together. I feel it in my gut I just dont know when.


----------



## littlemisscie

future_momma said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> My story :
> 
> DB is 23 and I'm 21. We've been together since October but have been best friends for years now and grew up 2 houses down from eachother (I didn't know he even exsisted). Fast forward several years and he's dating (soon to be married to) my ex's sister. Fast forward a few more years and he's best friends with my ex husband and I'm friends with his wife and their new born son is now my god son. Come forward to present day and you get our Jerry Springer relationship :haha:
> 
> Our ds is 3 now and after missing a depo shot back in October, we figured we'd give it ago on having another baby, not knowing how long it would take. Since then, we've bought a house and have gotten a 11 week old border collie to befriend our year old border collie mix.
> 
> The more and more we settle down, the more we want a baby to complete our little family. This will be his second and my one and only ( or that's the plan!) As for marriage, we've both decided that we're in no rush. We've both been married and divorced and it just doesn't seem to be something we "need" in order to have a child. We're happy and that's all that matters to us.
> 
> Until I found this site, I was really down on myself. I thought there had to be something wrong with me since I was a healthy 21 year old having a hard time becoming pregnant. This site has been a god send to me and I really love the support. I hope you all get your BFP soon and maybe some of us can even be bump buddies :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I believe in fate and you 2 were definetly fated for each other. No coincidence you crossed paths so much. I know you will have a baby together. I feel it in my gut I just dont know when.Click to expand...


Thank you! I believe so too :) There has to be a reason we crossed paths so much! I never thought I'd have such a hard time getting pregnant though since I'm healthy,active 21 year old :/


----------



## wantingmybfp

Can I join? IM 23 DF 21 and we've been ttc for 2 years off and on. Been pregnant twice but miscarried :( right now I'm taking fertilaid and soy isoflavenones. I also have pcos. :(


----------



## mrswemyss

I have only been trying since last july, but it feels like an eternity when 5 of my friends are prego and one just had twins (started trying when I did)!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mrswemyss said:


> I have only been trying since last july, but it feels like an eternity when 5 of my friends are prego and one just had twins (started trying when I did)!!!

Awe man i know that feeling! Im having an awful night.. Hubby and i just got into a major verbal fight and we barely argue.... I dont know if its cuz im ovulating and hormonal or what.... I need to vent... He turns 30 tomorrow... My mom just had back surgury and i already had a nice b day for him, went to a nice expensive dinner, went to the casino and i got him 400$ tosh.o tickets in nyc in two weeks and he was supposed to come w me to my moms tonight to help me w her cuz my stedad had to go to his daughters and she needs help gojng to the bathroom and all..and ever since 11 am this morning hes been playing this huge 30 b day she bang tonight at the casino with all his buddies...i just feel so angry and upset at the same time.. Hes never done anything like this to me before... I just want to scream..and its my ovulation time and i dont even want to dtd with him im so livid... Grrrrrrrrrrr i can scream!


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> My story :
> 
> DB is 23 and I'm 21. We've been together since October but have been best friends for years now and grew up 2 houses down from eachother (I didn't know he even exsisted). Fast forward several years and he's dating (soon to be married to) my ex's sister. Fast forward a few more years and he's best friends with my ex husband and I'm friends with his wife and their new born son is now my god son. Come forward to present day and you get our Jerry Springer relationship :haha:
> 
> Our ds is 3 now and after missing a depo shot back in October, we figured we'd give it ago on having another baby, not knowing how long it would take. Since then, we've bought a house and have gotten a 11 week old border collie to befriend our year old border collie mix.
> 
> The more and more we settle down, the more we want a baby to complete our little family. This will be his second and my one and only ( or that's the plan!) As for marriage, we've both decided that we're in no rush. We've both been married and divorced and it just doesn't seem to be something we "need" in order to have a child. We're happy and that's all that matters to us.
> 
> Until I found this site, I was really down on myself. I thought there had to be something wrong with me since I was a healthy 21 year old having a hard time becoming pregnant. This site has been a god send to me and I really love the support. I hope you all get your BFP soon and maybe some of us can even be bump buddies :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I believe in fate and you 2 were definetly fated for each other. No coincidence you crossed paths so much. I know you will have a baby together. I feel it in my gut I just dont know when.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I believe so too :) There has to be a reason we crossed paths so much! I never thought I'd have such a hard time getting pregnant though since I'm healthy,active 21 year old :/Click to expand...

You know I thought that way too I started TTC at 18. I was healthy then problems with the cycles began later and I was diagnosed with PCOS. *sigh* I hope you have no problems down the road.


----------



## future_momma

wantingmybfp said:


> Can I join? IM 23 DF 21 and we've been ttc for 2 years off and on. Been pregnant twice but miscarried :( right now I'm taking fertilaid and soy isoflavenones. I also have pcos. :(

You know....my doc told me to stay clear of soy especially soy isoflavones. She told me that when I told her I was taking it. Thats when she prescribed me clomid.


----------



## future_momma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> I have only been trying since last july, but it feels like an eternity when 5 of my friends are prego and one just had twins (started trying when I did)!!!
> 
> Awe man i know that feeling! Im having an awful night.. Hubby and i just got into a major verbal fight and we barely argue.... I dont know if its cuz im ovulating and hormonal or what.... I need to vent... He turns 30 tomorrow... My mom just had back surgury and i already had a nice b day for him, went to a nice expensive dinner, went to the casino and i got him 400$ tosh.o tickets in nyc in two weeks and he was supposed to come w me to my moms tonight to help me w her cuz my stedad had to go to his daughters and she needs help gojng to the bathroom and all..and ever since 11 am this morning hes been playing this huge 30 b day she bang tonight at the casino with all his buddies...i just feel so angry and upset at the same time.. Hes never done anything like this to me before... I just want to scream..and its my ovulation time and i dont even want to dtd with him im so livid... Grrrrrrrrrrr i can scream!Click to expand...

I am sorry. That sounds so frustrating. I think I would react the same way as you. Unfortunately, I dont know what advice to give you.


----------



## mrswemyss

men.... I know the feeling!! I love my hunny but sometimes I could give him a swift kick in the... butt i guess :) 
If he has never done it before I would let him know how upset you are and let it go from there! maybe you can make up later ;)


----------



## mrswemyss

ps!! I am new here and do not have any friends and/or understand how this place works. I would like yall gals to add me :) Lately this baby making is stressing me out!


----------



## sugarpi24

hey i want to join too :) My name is Brandi and me and DH have been trying since June 11th 2011....we have been together for 5 years and married 2 years..i always thought it would be awhile til i wanted kids but i went garage saling (which i LOVE to do) and bought my first baby buy...thats what started this whole i want a baby...DH has currently banned me from buying anymore baby stuff online due to the room upstairs getting full (figured that way we could save later on when we could focus on Doctor bills :) ) ..but so far no BFPs...i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism a year ago and its been wacky since...my level was 64 the first time i got tested which is the worst my doctor has seen...then it went down to 12..then up to 24 increased meds...then it went down to 5...then down to 3.9 uped my dosage...then up to 4...uped my dosage. lol its been crazy. im seeing a specialist about it...i have Hashimotos which causes my thyroid issues. ive missed 2 periods...which is weird since i never missed when my level was 64...but now that its down below 10...im missing...doesnt make sense...been tested for PCOS negative on that. i do have a small cyst on one of my ovaries...doctor wasnt to concerned...im currently on CD59...no AF...still BFN. i never thought getting pregnant would be so hard! im getting frustrated because doctors are saying that im missing my periods due to my thyroid..but if my thyroid is in "range" ( 4 ) why am i missing it...i know when TTC it should be 1-2...thats my story...I would love to be TTC buddies with anyone :) If you can handle my "rants" and confusing journey :) Good luck everyone on their BFP :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> I have only been trying since last july, but it feels like an eternity when 5 of my friends are prego and one just had twins (started trying when I did)!!!
> 
> Awe man i know that feeling! Im having an awful night.. Hubby and i just got into a major verbal fight and we barely argue.... I dont know if its cuz im ovulating and hormonal or what.... I need to vent... He turns 30 tomorrow... My mom just had back surgury and i already had a nice b day for him, went to a nice expensive dinner, went to the casino and i got him 400$ tosh.o tickets in nyc in two weeks and he was supposed to come w me to my moms tonight to help me w her cuz my stedad had to go to his daughters and she needs help gojng to the bathroom and all..and ever since 11 am this morning hes been playing this huge 30 b day she bang tonight at the casino with all his buddies...i just feel so angry and upset at the same time.. Hes never done anything like this to me before... I just want to scream..and its my ovulation time and i dont even want to dtd with him im so livid... Grrrrrrrrrrr i can scream!Click to expand...


Yeah, I guess theres not much you can do about it besides let him know how much it hurt you :( The other night I made my DB dinner and was planning on surprising him when he got home. He then called to tell me he was picking up an extra shift at work. Although he had no idea what I had planned, it still bummed me out


----------



## kmeoi

Hi ladies,

Can I join too please? I'm so desperate to get a bfp it's driving me crazy, but I'm only on cd 20 so got a little while to wait yet before testing. 

When is everyone going to test??

Lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Lilliana

Nikkilewis14 said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> I have only been trying since last july, but it feels like an eternity when 5 of my friends are prego and one just had twins (started trying when I did)!!!
> 
> Awe man i know that feeling! Im having an awful night.. Hubby and i just got into a major verbal fight and we barely argue.... I dont know if its cuz im ovulating and hormonal or what.... I need to vent... He turns 30 tomorrow... My mom just had back surgury and i already had a nice b day for him, went to a nice expensive dinner, went to the casino and i got him 400$ tosh.o tickets in nyc in two weeks and he was supposed to come w me to my moms tonight to help me w her cuz my stedad had to go to his daughters and she needs help gojng to the bathroom and all..and ever since 11 am this morning hes been playing this huge 30 b day she bang tonight at the casino with all his buddies...i just feel so angry and upset at the same time.. Hes never done anything like this to me before... I just want to scream..and its my ovulation time and i dont even want to dtd with him im so livid... Grrrrrrrrrrr i can scream!Click to expand...

one word...Men! 

:hugs:


----------



## wantingmybfp

I have read all over the Internet and on here that it has a negative affect on fertility in rats not humans. In humans its supposed to a natural alternate to clomid.


----------



## babybambi2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> That makes me feel so much betttter! Your the first person ive come across with t1d on this site! Did you make it to at least 38 weeks?

lily was born at 36weeks. i was admitted as at my 36 week scan she was estimated to be 8lb 2oz, so they decided to admit me on thursday, and give me steroids for her lungs and induce me on monday..... well that didnt quite happen. i was on an insuling pump while the steriods were admited for 24 hours and i made it 18 hours then my blood sugars started to rise and i started going into a DKA, so they decided to take me to theater and have a c section. not what i wanted, but she was 7lb 12oz, and perfectly healthy!! the only problem i had was breatfeeding. as she was still technically 36weeks she hadnt quite got the technique for the boob. i kept trying but after 4 weeks of me crying and lily crying.... i decided to just give up and go on formula. 

things didnt go the way i planned, but i have a beautiful girl and i wouldnt change that for the world! and im proud of myself for being able to cope with a new born baby after my very first surgery.


----------



## mrswemyss

This cbfm is driving me nuts. It's easy to use but not to set up... I have to test at night bc I can't figure out how to reset time... Anyone else using it?!


----------



## wantingmybfp

I have type 2 diabetes! Just thought id share Lol I have the cbfm sticks. That show you a smily when you have an lh surge. Although with my pcos I'm not sure its accurate. So I'm temping too. Anyone else?


----------



## sugarpi24

wantingmybfp said:


> I have type 2 diabetes! Just thought id share Lol I have the cbfm sticks. That show you a smily when you have an lh surge. Although with my pcos I'm not sure its accurate. So I'm temping too. Anyone else?

i use those also(smileys)...i started temping but i stopped due to fertility friend and my temps being all messed up. plus it just stressed me out...but a lot of ppl on this site temp and love it....good luck!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just want to thank you all for the kind words! I got home and he didnt end up going out because he knew how upset i was... We made up and well...dtd today lol, but im like bleeding slightly which i heard is normal with ovulation... I guess i was never in tune with noticing the blood before hmmmm... It stopped and was really light but still noticeable...hoping this moths it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

babybambi2011 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> That makes me feel so much betttter! Your the first person ive come across with t1d on this site! Did you make it to at least 38 weeks?
> 
> lily was born at 36weeks. i was admitted as at my 36 week scan she was estimated to be 8lb 2oz, so they decided to admit me on thursday, and give me steroids for her lungs and induce me on monday..... well that didnt quite happen. i was on an insuling pump while the steriods were admited for 24 hours and i made it 18 hours then my blood sugars started to rise and i started going into a DKA, so they decided to take me to theater and have a c section. not what i wanted, but she was 7lb 12oz, and perfectly healthy!! the only problem i had was breatfeeding. as she was still technically 36weeks she hadnt quite got the technique for the boob. i kept trying but after 4 weeks of me crying and lily crying.... i decided to just give up and go on formula.
> 
> things didnt go the way i planned, but i have a beautiful girl and i wouldnt change that for the world! and im proud of myself for being able to cope with a new born baby after my very first surgery.Click to expand...



Well thats great! Shes super adorable :) good to know its still possible even if i cant have a baby naturally as long as their healthy!


----------



## rmsh1

This is my second cycle temping. It works well for me, shows a clear pattern. I also use OPKs, to let me know exactly when I will O, but if I am honest, my cm does tell me alot about when I will O. I trust my cm more than the OPKs, given they did not really give me a clear positive last cycle, but my temps show I defnitely O'd


----------



## shradha

Hello frdz.....I m 29 yrs old from India. I have been married 4 the past 4 years..I have TTC from the past 2 months now......I always thought that becoming pregnant is the most easiest thing on earth.....but I was wrong.....after reading so many exp......I feel so dispt......Do we ve 2 wait 4 so long????? Today I took an ovulation test kit(homecheck) n found 2 pink lines......... Now I m confused coz the lines were not dark..........they were light pink........:cry:


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> This is my second cycle temping. It works well for me, shows a clear pattern. I also use OPKs, to let me know exactly when I will O, but if I am honest, my cm does tell me alot about when I will O. I trust my cm more than the OPKs, given they did not really give me a clear positive last cycle, but my temps show I defnitely O'd

I think I'm going to try temping this next cycle. What are kind of the basics of it?


----------



## rmsh1

Take a look at my chart in my sig. Basically you get yourself a digital thermometre, preferable to two decimal places. You take your temp each morning as soon as you wake up (preferably at the same time, even on weekends) and enter it into a chart like on fertilityfriend.com. 

I normally take my temp at 6am, but sometimes I wake at 5.30am so take it then. The important part is that you do not move around much before taking your temp. Mine is beside my bed so I just reach out and grab it. Mine also remembers the last temp, so I can take my temp, when it beeps turn it off, then record it later when I am up :)

After you have ovulated, your temperature will rise quite a bit, and stay that high until AF arrives (or if you get a BFP, you might get a further rise after implantation - called a triphasic graph)


----------



## tiffttc

future_momma said:


> do you guys want to post kind of a background of yourselfs and your ttc journey so i learn more about you? I will post mine.


hi count me in aswell to be your buddy!!! iam new to this so i could do with a friend i have been ttc for 2 and a half yrs i have had 1 unsuccessful iui and now moving to ivf this will be my first month of it and dont no what to expect could anyone tel me there story plz.


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> Take a look at my chart in my sig. Basically you get yourself a digital thermometre, preferable to two decimal places. You take your temp each morning as soon as you wake up (preferably at the same time, even on weekends) and enter it into a chart like on fertilityfriend.com.
> 
> I normally take my temp at 6am, but sometimes I wake at 5.30am so take it then. The important part is that you do not move around much before taking your temp. Mine is beside my bed so I just reach out and grab it. Mine also remembers the last temp, so I can take my temp, when it beeps turn it off, then record it later when I am up :)
> 
> After you have ovulated, your temperature will rise quite a bit, and stay that high until AF arrives (or if you get a BFP, you might get a further rise after implantation - called a triphasic graph)


Thanks! I have one of those children's ear ones that say xx.x or whatever. So I'll probably just use that. Does it rise at all before you ovulate?


----------



## rmsh1

Things like drinking alcohol or being ill can make your temp go higher, but generally it doesn't rise before ovulation. Some people get a little dip right before ovulation, I have only had one cycle charting, so I am not 100% sure of my pattern yet, and my cycle was very long last time, which is also not normal for me.

But my average went up by 0.4 degrees C after ovulation, and was very noticeable


----------



## tiffttc

mrswemyss said:


> This cbfm is driving me nuts. It's easy to use but not to set up... I have to test at night bc I can't figure out how to reset time... Anyone else using it?!

what is a cbfm? and what does it stand for? sorry iam new to this internet lingo!!!.....


----------



## rmsh1

clear blue fertility monitor


----------



## tiffttc

littlemisscie said:


> I'd love to be a buddy as well :) AF is due the 7th or 8th and we've been ttc since October. I was on the depo for 9 months and we had a chemical earlier this month so I don't feel like well get lucky anytime soon. I'm also on here daily, usually more than I should be ha. I work as a barista so when my shops slow, I sit on B&B :)

hi iam just wondering what does AF stand for thanks.....???


----------



## tiffttc

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hope you dont mind I am going to add you all.
> 
> My story:
> 
> HUbby(turns 30 in 2 days haha) and I (26) got married in October 2011. We've been living together for about 3 years now so it did not make a difference. WE have always wanted kids we just didnt know when. I kind of started freaking out over my Type I Diabetes, and I will be honest, growing up, my blood sugar control was AWFUL! There was a time when I didnt get any periods at all. Fast forward to when I met my husband and we started talking about the future so I started to take care of myself, just about 8 months ago I started getting my periods back, and ovulating regularly.
> 
> At first we wanted to buy a house, settle in and then try(currently we live in his grandmothers old house, thankfully for free, and we are just banking all of our money, I know, WE ARE VERY LUCKY!).. we currently have loads of student loan debt, and then we looked at it all realistically and said theres no way were going to pay off our debt, get a down payment for a house and then finally buy a house, settle in, and then try to make a baby! We would be waiting another 10 years! and lets be honest.. hed be 40 and i'd be 36, not the best of situations esp with the Diabetes. We agreed, were doing it now, if we conceive, by the time baby is growing, we can pay debt off, get our down payment and move into our dream home. (We are glad we dont have to pick a house right away even though we are still house hunting, we have seen many beautiful houses but none of them feel right, like we can never imagine outselves living there... we assumed when the right house came along, we would know it. We did almost buy 2 houses, but they came back one was full of radon so we backed out and the 2nd house, well, the sellers are a bunch of A-holes :) Anyway, so were trying for a baby now! :) Sorry not really ttc related but it is in a way I guess...
> 
> So that brings us to now...
> 
> Last month we agreed we are def trying for a baby and we had sex during ovulation but nothing. This was before I googled things to try to do to get pregnant so now this month we are dtd every other day even not during ovulation, im eating healthier, and blood sugar control has been close to perfect. I know I am ovulating because I can feel it every month (i get the sharp pains, i get a pimple, and i get moody lol) and I also can see and feel my mucous.
> 
> Currently I am CD 12 which means were fertile over here!
> My chart says I ovulate on CD 14 but I have a feeling itll be a day or two earlier than that so we are going to try to do it everyday until April 3rd.
> 
> HUbbys enjoying dtd, he even asks me to do it, ODD?! right!? lol
> I will admit, before all this conceiving, there would be a time I would dtd like once a week if that, I get tired very easily, but we seem to be on the ball now;) like i said, Im not complaining!
> 
> I hope we all get our BFP's very soon! Good luck to all!

hi iam just wondering what does DTD, CD 12, ODD and BFP stand for? and mean? iam really sorry but i havent a clue what they mean???...


----------



## rmsh1

OK here is some definitions - 
CBFM = clear blue fertility monitor
AF = aunt flow = period
DTD = doing the deed = sex
BD = baby dance = sex
ODD i think just means odd! As in, odd that hubbie wants to DTD (sarcasm in that content I believe LOL)
BFP = big fat positive for a pregnancy test
BFN = big fat negative
HPT = home pregnancy test
CD = cycle day (CD1 = first day of your period)


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and OPK is an ovulation prediction test


----------



## sugarpi24

hey Tiffttc....there is a section at the top of the home page that gives you a list of all the Abbreviations so you can understand everyone...i had to print it off myself :) lol good luck!


----------



## littlemisscie

You beat me to it sugarpi!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

it is a lot of lingo lol, i just googled it lol. I felt like an idiot, but I guess we have all been there lol..


----------



## sugarpi24

lol sorry littlemisscie :) i still have the list right next to the computer so if i dont understand something i look it up :)


----------



## rmsh1

I never knew it was on the home page LOL


----------



## wantingmybfp

I think we've all been there Lol!!! Yyou know you spend soo much of your life trying NOT to get pregnant cause you think its soo easy... and then when you want to get pregnant its hard as hell. Anyone have good words of encouragement? I feel its never gona happen. Cause of my pcos.


----------



## mrswemyss

Yes I too was googling the words!! Geez I am hoping this is the month! I just had a skype chat with my friend that had twins like 2 weeks ago.... they are so cute, but makes me so sad! but happy(for her of course) ... if that makes sense. She started trying when I did


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Does anyone exoerience a light bleeding for a few days with ovulation? Its been like three days and its still bleeding, no clotting, just light pink and brown... :( today im supposed to ovulate but i havent felt my ovulation pains like i usually do.. Kinda bummed. Dont think its my month again ladies!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Nikki you're not out til the witch shows her face!!! I'm having light pink too. And twinges in my left ovary. Sound like ovulation? Even though the opk was negative? I did it at like 3pm?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just dont know! My boobs are sore which i heard is ovul symptoms too but they just started like an hour ago, were going to dtd tonight, but maybe i did ovulate today hmmm


----------



## mrswemyss

Are u using opk or anything Nikki?


----------



## wantingmybfp

Dtd anyway!!! Lol it cant hurt! Lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No i havent charted yet... Well not that u need to know lol but i just got ovul pains, a sharp one, and then we just dtd hahaha... So either way, my bases are covered... I think next month if this isnt it im gojng to start temping, i already have a digi thermometer... Is there a site i can go on to start charting!? And ive never done the opk strips...are they expensive?


----------



## wantingmybfp

Go to fertilityfriend.com you can track your temps there! And I got cbfm sticks for 30 bucks? Its digital and you get 20 sticks.


----------



## littlemisscie

I keep trying to figure out what twinges feel like? I just cant seem to figure it out! And the only time I have spotting is the day before AF.


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No i havent charted yet... Well not that u need to know lol but i just got ovul pains, a sharp one, and then we just dtd hahaha... So either way, my bases are covered... I think next month if this isnt it im gojng to start temping, i already have a digi thermometer... Is there a site i can go on to start charting!? And ive never done the opk strips...are they expensive?

You can buy HPT and OPK strips on amazon for suppperr cheap. I bought 50 HPT for 15 dollars.


----------



## rmsh1

I haven't had ovulation bleeding before, I just get ovarian pain. I still have weeks to wait til I O....


----------



## rmsh1

Yes use fertilityfriend.com to chart, then you can put your link into your sig like I have and we can all look at your chart LOL


----------



## future_momma

I think light bleeding/spotting is considered a strong O (or so i have read here and there) the blood comes from the follicle rupturing. I have had this only once and it was last year.

Off topic: I am so frustrated right now! The cycle before last was annovulatory and long so no egg for 3 months. Last cycle I finally O'd on CD 33. I Never take that long to O. If you check out my charts you can see that. And now today is CD 20 and my LH tests are WAY negative. Not even close. So it looks like its going to be yet another late ovulation. I get annoyed with that because I also have long LPs so then my cycles are long because of that combo. I just want this to hurry up. 

Question: I have been on vitex for 6 months and metformin for 2. Should I just quit the vitex? It obviously isnt working. I tried this for a year a couple years back and it did nothing....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ok so no more bleeding so yay for that! :) today is supposed 1dpo, but my boobs are very sore and tingly in nipple still..i wonder if that sticks around! Well heres to hoping and crossing fingers for my bfp lol...its insane i keep thinking of how i would tell our mothers if we were and im shooting for mothers day lol...i know, im crazy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

future_momma said:


> I think light bleeding/spotting is considered a strong O (or so i have read here and there) the blood comes from the follicle rupturing. I have had this only once and it was last year.
> 
> Off topic: I am so frustrated right now! The cycle before last was annovulatory and long so no egg for 3 months. Last cycle I finally O'd on CD 33. I Never take that long to O. If you check out my charts you can see that. And now today is CD 20 and my LH tests are WAY negative. Not even close. So it looks like its going to be yet another late ovulation. I get annoyed with that because I also have long LPs so then my cycles are long because of that combo. I just want this to hurry up.
> 
> Question: I have been on vitex for 6 months and metformin for 2. Should I just quit the vitex? It obviously isnt working. I tried this for a year a couple years back and it did nothing....


That sticks your cycles are so long :( patience is key....relax, keep urself busy, i know its hard! Good luck!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Stinks not sticks lol


----------



## littlemisscie

Pretty sure the :witch: got me today :( 5 days early! Back to CD1 for me on Cycle#8


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe boo littlemisscie!!! Maybe its implantation?!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Awahh little I'm soo sorry :( don't give up hope! Might it be implantation? 

Df and I are Dtd a lot but idk what Cd I'm on or anything. This is frustrating! !!


----------



## rmsh1

I know I am on CD6 and am feeling quite depressed about it all actually! If I have another 44 day cycle I think I will go insane. It feels like I have such a long wait just to O


----------



## wantingmybfp

The fertilaid doesn't seem to be working for me.. I just ordered fertibella. I hope it works! Ive read a lot of ppl who didn't have success with fertilaid had success with fertibellla. Ugh!


----------



## littlemisscie

I thought it might be IB last night too because of the coloring but I'm not sure how much there's supposed to be with that, from what I read, its not a lot? Plus I'm having insane cramping? Last night it started out spotting and then this morning it went through my panties. No clots or anything (probably tmi) but I don't know :(


----------



## sugarpi24

im on CD 62 and no AF :( this sucks!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Theres never tmi here lol, we have to tell everything or well never know ourselves! Has the bleeding progressed? Heavier!?

I dont know how it would be to not kno where im at in my cycle, or have long cycles :( i feel so bad! Thats such a long wait! A few years back i used to get two full blown periods a month and my gyno told me i had a lazy ovary, wtf is that?! Anyway, once sugar was under control it returned to normal...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

wantingmybfp said:


> The fertilaid doesn't seem to be working for me.. I just ordered fertibella. I hope it works! Ive read a lot of ppl who didn't have success with fertilaid had success with fertibellla. Ugh!

If u dot mid me asking, are these supposed to regulate your cycles? Sorry im an idiot when it comes to taking supplements...im only on prenatal gummies lol


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Theres never tmi here lol, we have to tell everything or well never know ourselves! Has the bleeding progressed? Heavier!?
> 
> I dont know how it would be to not kno where im at in my cycle, or have long cycles :( i feel so bad! Thats such a long wait! A few years back i used to get two full blown periods a month and my gyno told me i had a lazy ovary, wtf is that?! Anyway, once sugar was under control it returned to normal...

I have no clue haha. My cramps were so bad I laid in bed and went back to sleep and just woke up:haha:

They're gone now though, which is also abnormal for my period.


----------



## littlemisscie

I read in a couple places that people who had experienced chemicals often had a period a few days sooner than they normally do. Since I had one in March and this is my first one since then I'm assuming that that is it :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Icic, onyour ticker thingy it says todays your first day for period...hmm... Maybe it is :( but crossing fingers for u that its not!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Icic, onyour ticker thingy it says todays your first day for period...hmm... Maybe it is :( but crossing fingers for u that its not!

ya I updated it ha. Theres always next cycle. Since I did have my chemical this month, I was doubtful it'd happen this month.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awee poo... Well good luck for next month, ill prob be with u lol...


----------



## littlemisscie

I should O about the 17th so maybe I'll get a great Mother's day present in May!


----------



## littlemisscie

This AF is so odd! It's filled out one tampon, and just the very tip of other, (it's seemed to slow down to just spotting again) plus I'm having A LOT of CM with it. Any ideas?


----------



## future_momma

wantingmybfp said:


> The fertilaid doesn't seem to be working for me.. I just ordered fertibella. I hope it works! Ive read a lot of ppl who didn't have success with fertilaid had success with fertibellla. Ugh!

not to bring you down but last year I tried all 4 months of fertibella and it did nothing. :nope:


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Looks like we've been trying for about the same amount of time. I'd love to be a friend. We can use as much support as we can. It's a hard and lonely road.


----------



## future_momma

sugarpi24 said:


> im on CD 62 and no AF :( this sucks!

For me on my annovulatory cycles if i get to CD 40 without ovulation I start drinking like 3-5 cups of parsley tea with 1-3 cups of red raspberry leaf tea a day and it takes me 1-3 days and AF will come. Its nice actually, but you have to make sure you are not pregnant because if you are it can cause MC. I read it doesnt work for everyone but it works for me. Sorry you have a long cycle I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

rmsh1 said:


> OK here is some definitions -
> CBFM = clear blue fertility monitor
> AF = aunt flow = period
> DTD = doing the deed = sex
> BD = baby dance = sex
> ODD i think just means odd! As in, odd that hubbie wants to DTD (sarcasm in that content I believe LOL)
> BFP = big fat positive for a pregnancy test
> BFN = big fat negative
> HPT = home pregnancy test
> CD = cycle day (CD1 = first day of your period)

thanks so much i woldnt have clue what they would have meant:dohh: i understand alot better what ye are saying now 
thanks a mil !!1:happydance:


----------



## tiffttc

Hey everyone this is my story so far iam married, iam ttc my 1st baby, i have been ttc 2yrs 10months, i have been to fertility doc they iam very mild pcos my cd are 28-35 days bit longer than normal and i dont o every month. My tubes arnt blocked so thats good i have no cysts, my husband has low motiliy so we were told IUI might help so i was put on puergon injections (not sure i spelt that right).First month my dose was to high i over stimulated i made 5 leading folicules so was cancelled! second month my dose was reduced but stil over stimulated 3 leading folicules and hormones to high was cancelled again! Third months my boby didnt respond at all cancelled again! Forth month i made one leading folicule 16mm and hormones i was told was good so we went ahead with IUI but unforuntly it was unsuccessful so now we were told IUI wont work for us so its IVF here we come!! But iam really scared about it we have to go to an intro day did any1 else go for that and what were they told in it??? whats the stages you have to go through??And was anyone successful there first time?? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

tiffttc said:


> Hey everyone this is my story so far iam married, iam ttc my 1st baby, i have been ttc 2yrs 10months, i have been to fertility doc they iam very mild pcos my cd are 28-35 days bit longer than normal and i dont o every month. My tubes arnt blocked so thats good i have no cysts, my husband has low motiliy so we were told IUI might help so i was put on puergon injections (not sure i spelt that right).First month my dose was to high i over stimulated i made 5 leading folicules so was cancelled! second month my dose was reduced but stil over stimulated 3 leading folicules and hormones to high was cancelled again! Third months my boby didnt respond at all cancelled again! Forth month i made one leading folicule 16mm and hormones i was told was good so we went ahead with IUI but unforuntly it was unsuccessful so now we were told IUI wont work for us so its IVF here we come!! But iam really scared about it we have to go to an intro day did any1 else go for that and what were they told in it??? whats the stages you have to go through??And was anyone successful there first time??
> Thanks in advance

We were told IUI is our best chance as well. However we have taken a brief break from the RE. I didn't care for him and I am trying to find another in our area. I also have mild PCOS, As far as IUI it doesn't always work the first time, and even IVF usually takes around 3 times. I wish you good luck though!


----------



## mrswemyss

I don't know how to add anyone so feel free!
In may it will be our one year wedding anniversary <3 we have been together much longer than that, friends since I was 17... 
So I'd never wanted kids up until we began dating.( He's 31 & I'm 28) I've been trying for 8 mos hut t feels like 3 yrs... Hoping for some high peaks real soon on the cbfm
.

Ps all beginners I'd suggest don't even tell anyone you're tying! Makes it that much worse when it don't happen quickly :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yaa i made the mistake of letting his fam know we are trying lol, now i feeli need to live up to it..grrr


----------



## wantingmybfp

So..I had my period right? And now every other day I'm spotting. I had my period for a week! It stopped then spotting then stoppednnow spotting again! But this time cramps too. Wtf? Is it because I stopped bcp? Ive stopped it before and its never done this! Could it be the fertilaid? I'm soo confused! My boons hurt too. Ive done ovulation test every day and they've been negative! What gives?!


----------



## rmsh1

I have gone off bc several times and it was different every time! One time I went off and didnt get an AF for 3-4 months. This time, my cycle went straight to its normal 34 days for the first 8 cycles, then decided on a 44 day cycle, grrrrrr


----------



## wantingmybfp

Long cycles suck! I just wanna know what gives?! Cos when will the bleeding stop? When do I bd? Lol


----------



## mrswemyss

how many days are your cycles?! My ovulation days are anywhere from day 15-22. Just keep testing! Usually you will wanna do it the day of ovulation. When did you stop your BC pills?


----------



## wantingmybfp

I stopped my bcp about a week ago?! When should I be testing? I usually do it the second pee pee. Of the day. Is this okay?!


----------



## future_momma

Update: I am a person who gets hormonal headaches. I was looking at my past charts and noticed when i get headaches they are a sign of O coming or AF. My opk still says neg but about a half hour ago I developed a bad headache. So I think O will be here in a about a week or so maybe. Taking this as a good sign. 

Where is everyone at in their cycles?


----------



## future_momma

wantingmybfp said:


> I stopped my bcp about a week ago?! When should I be testing? I usually do it the second pee pee. Of the day. Is this okay?!

If its HCG test FMU is best. If it is LH anytime is fine. I found I tend to start my LH surges in the evenings so I OPK test in the evenings. I dont know when you should start testing since you did just come off bcp a week ago.


----------



## rmsh1

I am on CD8 today, so nothing exciting to report at all

I would just BD every other day, no matter about the spotting!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

3 dpo here


----------



## rmsh1

ohhhh so let's stalk Nikki, she is in the TWW!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea...its all in my head but i had minor cramps this morning...culda been gas tho lol.... 

Im insane though...i keep googling i didnt know i waspregnant for these ppl who had heavy bleeding their whole pregnancy ...its goofy but its interesting!


----------



## rmsh1

I haven't looked that up, dont think I need anything else to google, I do enough as it is! Last cycle, I had some kind of stomach bug from about 10dpo, and it has only just finally gone in the last few days, so of course I thought my diarrhea was a pregnany symptom *sigh* So I was googling that for days LOL


----------



## wantingmybfp

Yay for nikki! Symptom spot time!!! Lol

I know when to do hcg tests Lol always fmu! I just meant opk. Today is my 5th day of soy...hopefully I O within a week? I pray I do. Ive never done it on my own.


----------



## drimy19

I'm new to this site... so i would love some ttc friends as well... any time you want to talk or any questions... i'll help with what i want... i have ovarian cysts and i really hope to be pregnant pretty soon... I'm going through so much and i dont have anyone to talk to about this... so i'm here and i hope to hear from some of you soon


----------



## rmsh1

Hi drimy

I think it is common on this site that we all need someone to talk to. Me because we are not telling anyone we are TTC, so I cannot talk to anyone about it. Of course I can talk to my OH, but it is not the same as talking to another woman about it. If my OH knew how much I think about TTC every hour of the day, I think he would call me crazy LOL


----------



## drimy19

Yes, i know exactly what your talking about... I just go all day at work thinking about the same thing over and over again... I'm just so stressed since my sister also had ovarian cysts and it took her 6yrs to conceive, but i know every women is diff and i have less cysts than she does... but i'm just trying to stay positive and hope to soon get that positive preg test


----------



## rmsh1

How long have you been TTC and when did you find out you had cysts? I have had no tests done at all, and my cycles were pretty regular til last cycle, and I have no reason to think there might be a problem, but I always wonder if there is a problem of some sort. I hate it. I wish I could get all the tests done right now just to check all is well LOL


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> How long have you been TTC and when did you find out you had cysts? I have had no tests done at all, and my cycles were pretty regular til last cycle, and I have no reason to think there might be a problem, but I always wonder if there is a problem of some sort. I hate it. I wish I could get all the tests done right now just to check all is well LOL

I'm in the same boat, but after my chemical, atleast I know that I can get pregnant, which is a good sign :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea...its all in my head but i had minor cramps this morning...culda been gas tho lol....
> 
> Im insane though...i keep googling i didnt know i waspregnant for these ppl who had heavy bleeding their whole pregnancy ...its goofy but its interesting!

That'll never happen to me, I test like every other day :haha:


----------



## wantingmybfp

Same. I have pcos and been pregnant 3times. Just had m/C's. So atleast I know I CAN get pregnant. Just needto sustain it. And agreed I test every day! I could never be pregnant and not know it. Lol!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sooo my tummy cramps are cuz i have a stupid tummy flu, everything i eat comes right out of me :( sorry tmi.... Hubby n i r putting an offer on a house today so wish us luck! Lol


----------



## wantingmybfp

Soo sorry to hear about your yummy flu! Good luck on the house!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I need advice lol.i think i timed ovulation wrong ugh...is it the first day of spotting is day 1 or first day of full flow? I spotted two full days before af fully came...is it possible i may be5 dpo and not just 3?!


----------



## future_momma

It is counted as day 1 when you have full flow.


----------



## wantingmybfp

Hmmm... I always count the first day I bleed. No matter how light? Am I wrong?


----------



## mrswemyss

Nikki, are u not using opk's to test? You can buy them at the dollar store so you do not have to guess!

I always count mine as the first day I spot, also I downloaded an app on my phone called "my days" which have helped me out and it keeps track of when you bd and temps and stuff! EVERYONE should check that out :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Drimy19:my friend had a cyst and she has a 2 yr old and twins! Everyone is different don't get upset just yet :) Most cyst will go away on thier own...


----------



## mrswemyss

Hey wantingmyBFP!!Usually it is better the first... I started ovulating as soon as I quit my BCP but everyone is different. I still have been trying for 8 mos but always good to know you are ovulating!!


----------



## future_momma

wantingmybfp said:


> Hmmm... I always count the first day I bleed. No matter how light? Am I wrong?

I used to think that but everyone has told me full flow is cd1 and I have read on several websites saying the same thing.


----------



## future_momma

I honestly dont think it matters how you count it though. The point is that AF is there anyway.


----------



## future_momma

Heres just a couple of links out of many in case you want to check it out or not:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/184795-count-first-day-period-spotting.html

https://www.fertilityties.com/topics/menstrual-cycle-conception


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ya... I dont use opks but my cervical mucus is very apparent... I have my days and lady timer on my ipad, which told me ov date, and we bedded every other day before ovulation days and hen everyday during ovulation... 

Im symptomspotting at the moment....very lotioney cm when the past two days after ov i dried up like he desert... During ov week i go from very sticjy to very wet and my husband also noticed the difference as well when we bedded lol... And days 1-2 dpo i was dry and tonight 3 dpo, completely lotiony cm, and sensitive nipples.. So here comes the crazy symptom spotting!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ya future momma i ttally beleive u...ive read froma gazillion diff sites that the day of full flow is day 1 and others is when u see th furst sign of blood which would be the spotting... To be honest even if it was 2 days beforehand i still covered my bases which is cool...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well next month im using opks if i dnt get pregnant this time...just to b certain!


----------



## wantingmybfp

I'm using opks but still negative so far. I just finished 5days of 120mg soy. Should ovulate within 5-10 days. I hope it works! 

Nikki- how did the house thing go? Yay for symptom spotting!!! Are you googling the symptoms like mad? I always do!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

wantingmybfp said:


> I'm using opks but still negative so far. I just finished 5days of 120mg soy. Should ovulate within 5-10 days. I hope it works!
> 
> Nikki- how did the house thing go? Yay for symptom spotting!!! Are you googling the symptoms like mad? I always do!

We put an offer in tonight so should hear from them by monday if they accept or not ..fx

I just notice everything going on w my body lol... I did read that lotiony cm can occur after ov up to period and my nipples the same thing...my twinges on left side prob just gas lol... But thats what ive had through the day..4 dpo tomorrow...ill see how it goes haha


----------



## mrswemyss

Yea I wondered myself this am if anyone mistakes gas pain for ovulation lol. I do frequently ha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ok so woke up 7 am w headache, took meds and glass of water...and my temp was 97.7... Fell back asleep just woke up at 10:30 a..still have a headache...layin in bed still and my temp was 98.5 ,.... Wtf?!

I feel like crap, maybe if i try to eat something ill feel better?


----------



## wantingmybfp

Nikki you said you had a tummy bug right? Maybe its that? I have my fx that this is your month! As well fx for the house! Where abouts are you in pa? I used to live there Lol 

Nothing new with me. Twinges here and there. Deffo ovaries not gas Lol still negative opk. I did the first response fertility test. It said if the test line is lighter/no line then your fsh is normal. Which means good egg quality to get pregnant. At first I had no line which mademe soo happy but then a light line showed up. :/ I'm too stressed about this!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

wantingmybfp said:


> Nikki you said you had a tummy bug right? Maybe its that? I have my fx that this is your month! As well fx for the house! Where abouts are you in pa? I used to live there Lol
> 
> Nothing new with me. Twinges here and there. Deffo ovaries not gas Lol still negative opk. I did the first response fertility test. It said if the test line is lighter/no line then your fsh is normal. Which means good egg quality to get pregnant. At first I had no line which mademe soo happy but then a light line showed up. :/ I'm too stressed about this!!!

Yea... I got myself out of bed and left the house and got a pedicure and it took my headache away.. maybe it was just tension or the way I slept. 

They accepted the offer on the house. I live near scranton, but I work in Nanticoke and also an hour and a half away in Harrisburg (I know it is quite a hike but Im a college instructor and ya gotta do what ya gotta go.. I try not to tell people on here my profession because when I type in forums i type fast and make typos lol.) plus im like a child.. giddy.. excited. and I use a lot of !!! and OMG's! and LOL's hahaha.. I know Im silly.

Other than my headache just some twinges, but nothng out of the ordinary. I might rip someones face off today but thats just due to my hubbys brother and his fiance. Not really TTC related, but no one in the fam wants them to get married because shes a b*tch and treats him like dirt, and they may be calling off the wedding. They both just cancelled their bach parties this weekend. Theres a whole other story to it, but Im really aggravated! lol

Hope your o'ing soon! :)


----------



## wantingmybfp

I know how that goes. My brother innlaw has the WORST fiancee. No one likes her! I try to stay out of it. Unnessicery drama!
I used to live in west York. Half hour from Harrisburg. I'm glad they accepted the offer. Does that mean the house is yours?!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

As long as the inspection goes well, its all ours! :). I try not to get my hopes up too much though...the first house we got an accepted offer on ended up having large a,ounts of radon in it and the owners tried to mitigate it and t wouldnt work and they werent willing to try again! Crossing fingers though!


----------



## angel_face

Hey im new to this forum and looking for new friends! Im back to trying after 3 years of not, after a M/C im into the 5th day of trying lol and already getting impatient!! x


----------



## wantingmybfp

Welcome angelface. Sorry for your loss.

Good luck nikki. Fx'd


----------



## angel_face

wantingmybfp said:


> Welcome angelface. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Good luck nikki. Fx'd

Thanks chick you can call me Ria if you like. Goodluck to you all too x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

angel_face said:


> Hey im new to this forum and looking for new friends! Im back to trying after 3 years of not, after a M/C im into the 5th day of trying lol and already getting impatient!! x

You not along on the impatience lol.. I got my preg tests in the mail today and peed on one just because lol... I knowit would be a bfn lol...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Alone i meant ..whoops


----------



## angel_face

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Alone i meant ..whoops

Lol that would so be me! It all confuses me on when I am suppose to do a test because my periods are all over the place so I can never tell! Goodluck sweet hope it happens for you soon! Im unsure what all these abbreviations are too that people use! x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ah just google em..i think theres a post the explains them lol... Dpo=days post ovulation...bfn=big fat negative...well guide u lol


----------



## angel_face

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ah just google em..i think theres a post the explains them lol... Dpo=days post ovulation...bfn=big fat negative...well guide u lol

Thanks chick will do x


----------



## wantingmybfp

I did a hpt today too. For fun. Lol I'm a poas. Addict!!! Of course bfn! Negative opk too :( I feelnlike its NEVER going to happen for me.


----------



## wantingmybfp

I just did a digital... it said not pregnant but I pulled it apart and there are 2 lines! I cant upload to this site anyone got email so I can email it to them?!!!!


----------



## future_momma

wantingmybfp said:


> I just did a digital... it said not pregnant but I pulled it apart and there are 2 lines! I cant upload to this site anyone got email so I can email it to them?!!!!

It cant count it u pull a digi apart. I dont remember why but i think because each line means a different thing. At least that is what I have read on a few peeps posts.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Shes right the digis will always show a double line:( sorry hunnie!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Haha. I googled it. Oh well.


----------



## wantingmybfp

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/171407-progression-inside-digitals-added-more-pics.html mine looks just like this!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Get another test, diff kind like a frer, and do it tomorrow!!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Ive read soo much that soo many ppl got not pregnant but 2 lines and were preggo!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea good luck!! :)

Has anyone got itchy from prenatals?! Im itchy everywhere nausea and diahreea, think i might need to switch my brand :(


----------



## wantingmybfp

Ok. Df did a cbd test and there was nooo line! Coencidence?!


----------



## rmsh1

Ria if your cycles are really all over the place, temping might be good for you? It helped me with my last cycle, cos if I didn't temp I wouldn't have known how late I ovulated, and would have been so stressed waiting for AF to come with BFNs all the time.

I dont really take prenatals, just folic acid. It seems pregnacare is he main brand to buy for prenatals and they are sooooo expensive! Anyone in the UK know a cheaper brand?


----------



## rmsh1

wantingmybfp said:


> Ok. Df did a cbd test and there was nooo line! Coencidence?!

I dont know much about those tests, maybe try another one?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Whats a cbd??


----------



## future_momma

UPDATE: I have a positive opk this morning at 3 am. I am on my phone so later this afternoon i will post pictures of it. I didnt temp this cycle so i can only guess o should be next day or so. Today is cd 24. Im so excited!!! Just dtd an hour ago and i will definitely do it again later!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Cbd is clearblue digital


----------



## wantingmybfp

It was negative this morning anyway Lol negative opk too :( here's hoping!


----------



## mrswemyss

Yay future momma :)


----------



## future_momma

Im thinking its almost positive now that im looking at it after sleep. Plus I just took another and it was almost positive. Damn. :dohh:

First one was 3am this morning. Second one is 2pm. 
What you think?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1190.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6









DSCF1194.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## littlemisscie

future_momma said:


> Im thinking its almost positive now that im looking at it after sleep. Plus I just took another and it was almost positive. Damn. :dohh:
> 
> First one was 3am this morning. Second one is 2pm.
> What you think?

:sex:


----------



## future_momma

Just took another one and the test line was not even close to positive...wierd. I am thinking that I probably caught the @$$ end of the surge at 3 am. It was positive or very very close to positive. I didnt do an opk yesterday and now I am wishing I did. I only bd on cd 20, 22, and 24 (today). I hope that was all I needed. I had barely any cm until right now. I used preseed though. Wish i temped this cycle but its been so hectic and hours were switched around so decided it was best to just watch opks and cm until I can get my schedule to calm back down. Im pretty annoyed. FX!


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking its almost positive now that im looking at it after sleep. Plus I just took another and it was almost positive. Damn. :dohh:
> 
> First one was 3am this morning. Second one is 2pm.
> What you think?
> 
> :sex:Click to expand...

Hey i just realized your from oregon too :happydance:. Which part are you live? I live in Springfield.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh..its been an emotional day...my hubbiea brother called ofd their wedding...were so happy but we all went out to celebrate!!! Alcohol is bad news ...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

5 dpo some twinges but could be anything...nothing else.


----------



## rmsh1

future_momma said:


> Im thinking its almost positive now that im looking at it after sleep. Plus I just took another and it was almost positive. Damn. :dohh:
> 
> First one was 3am this morning. Second one is 2pm.
> What you think?

It looks like the 3am one is positive to me, but I though LH wasn't meant to be detected during the night? Unless it was from the evening before. Sounds like you caught it anyway! But I woud keep BDing every other day for a few more days, just in case


----------



## rmsh1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh..its been an emotional day...my hubbiea brother called ofd their wedding...were so happy but we all went out to celebrate!!! Alcohol is bad news ...

Ohhhhh what did you drink? I am going to enjoy some wine with a lovely roast dinner today!
Happy Easter everyone!:bunny:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

White russian martinis and mango martinis... It was a fun night.... I dnt drink often at all...

Future...i would still bed anyway!!

6dpo.. nothing new... :(


----------



## angel_face

Where are u guys all from??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Pennsylvania! U?


----------



## sugarpi24

Indiana


----------



## wantingmybfp

Iowa!!!

Future- that first one was deffinitley positive!!! I hopeyou caught your little eggy! 

I had a positive opk this morning around 10. I bd. Am I spose to take another one today? Isn't itjust1 a day?!


----------



## rmsh1

I am in London, UK


----------



## future_momma

wantingmybfp said:


> Iowa!!!
> 
> Future- that first one was deffinitley positive!!! I hopeyou caught your little eggy!
> 
> I had a positive opk this morning around 10. I bd. Am I spose to take another one today? Isn't itjust1 a day?!

I keep taking them just to see how long my surges are just because I am nosey on whats going on.


----------



## mrswemyss

MY cbfm says that my egg is here today! So let's pray that this is the month


----------



## wantingmybfp

mrswemyss said:


> MY cbfm says that my egg is here today! So let's pray that this is the month

Good lluck! Fx'd that you got the eggy!

Hoping I actually o'd today!


----------



## littlemisscie

future_momma said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking its almost positive now that im looking at it after sleep. Plus I just took another and it was almost positive. Damn. :dohh:
> 
> First one was 3am this morning. Second one is 2pm.
> What you think?
> 
> :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i just realized your from oregon too :happydance:. Which part are you live? I live in Springfield.Click to expand...

I didn't realize it either! I'm in keizer :)


----------



## future_momma

mrswemyss said:


> MY cbfm says that my egg is here today! So let's pray that this is the month

how long are your LPs normally?


----------



## littlemisscie

So I had my period start on the 2nd (5days early) and was normal although pretty light. It stopped ( just like it normally would) and now I'm spotting again? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Sarah1985

e-mail me anytime - [email protected] i'm trying to concieve since 10 months and still nothing!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hello everyone! What a crazy weekend!! Hope everything is going wel today, and to think another week has gone by!! Good luck with everything this week :). I know some of u are o'ing or on the tww.

7 dpo here...only thing i felt for the past two days is cramps like my period is coming. But nothing.. Sorry tmi, i thought i had a tummy bug but my body has just been not processing my foods right... So bleck diahreea..gross sorry but its daily. Which i think is prob causing the cramps but these are like af cramps, not gassy cramps. Weird...

No sore boobs, no bleeding.. No nausea.. Ive been tired but thats cuz i barely slept all weekend... 

I have a gut feeling this isnt my month but i guess only time will tell :( kinda getting down over it, but i guess since we are in the process of buying a house right now that itll b ok. Were going to keep trying... Aghhhhh!


----------



## rmsh1

Wow you sound like me in my last TWW! I got a tummy bug, and I never get tummy bugs. I had diarrhea and bad gut cramps for over a week. Very strange. Of course i was hoping it was due to being pregnant, but no such luck for me. But it might be good news for you!

I am only CD12 today and had some watery CM which is super early for me. I am wondering if I might O early this cycle since I was so late last cycle. Suits me fine to have a shorter cycle though!


----------



## angel_face

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Pennsylvania! U?

Im in the UK


----------



## wantingmybfp

Nikki- you're not out til til the witch shows her ugly face. Hang in there!

Little- that happened to me this month. But I just came off bcp so idol? :/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hoping for the bestttt.... Sounds like u may be ov early.... Get to beddin lol


----------



## mrswemyss

Nikki! Don't get down just yet! But I feel ya every time I start I just wanna cry. Praying the monitor will help make this my month... One yr has almost approached :(


----------



## shaladawn

I would love to join! :) my and my love are TTC. We now have a beautiful 9 month old crazy baby girl! We want ours slightly closer together. I am very irregular and wasn't even supposed to have children. We were so happy to be blessed with Aly. First cycle.


----------



## rmsh1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hoping for the bestttt.... Sounds like u may be ov early.... Get to beddin lol

Ha! We have been, but still only every other day. If I get EWCM, we will BD every day, but I still think it is too early. I have never O'd before CD20


----------



## summerlove101

I would love to be your TTC buddy. My fiance and I have been trying for 2 months. I just got AF last night after having 2 weeks of every possible symptom you can imagine! I cried my eyes out last night and this morning. I never imagined what a difficult process this could be. My fiance and I are a "blended family" I have a 4 year old daughter from my prior marriage and he has a 6 year old son with his ex gf. We have been really wanting one of our own for awhile now. All of my friends have recently had babies and I'm sorta feeling left out of the loop, so I feel your pain!


----------



## rmsh1

Welcome summerlove and good luck!!


----------



## Perry223

Hey! Me too! I have irregular periods and normally on a 35 day cycle. Only been trying for a few months. Been having some crazy symptoms this month and need a place to go and talk. count me in!!!!


----------



## Perry223

Also- can someone help me out with all these abbrev's...lol! I am like "huh"? what does all this mean..lol


----------



## AMP1117

I hear ya there...just know that there are a lot of us all going through the same thing...its so hard when like everyone you know seems to be pregnant! Thats how it is with me right now


----------



## rmsh1

Perry223 said:


> Hey! Me too! I have irregular periods and normally on a 35 day cycle. Only been trying for a few months. Been having some crazy symptoms this month and need a place to go and talk. count me in!!!!

Mine are normally 34 day cycles, last cycle was 44! Go figure. So welcome!

Apparently abbreviations are on the homepage :)


----------



## rmsh1

Here are some I posted earlier in the thread - 
CBFM = clear blue fertility monitor
AF = aunt flow = period
DTD = doing the deed = sex
BD = baby dance = sex
BFP = big fat positive for a pregnancy test
BFN = big fat negative
HPT = home pregnancy test
CD = cycle day (CD1 = first day of your period)
OPK - ovulation prediction kits


----------



## rmsh1

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## AMP1117

future_momma said:


> Here we go:
> I always wanted a baby all my life. I am 23 years old and I married my husband July 25, 2008. We started ttc before we were married because I have known him since I was 11 years old so I knew who he was and what I was getting into.
> I was on depo in July 2007 and didnt start dating hubby until September 2007. I only had one shot of depo and it was only because my mother pressured me into it because I was young. She still till this day is telling me to wait.
> After the 3 months of depo effectiveness I went on Yaz to get back to regular because the entire time that I was on depo I bled. Talk about a really long period.
> Once I got regular which was 30-35 day cycles we TTC. I tried everything that wasnt doc related.
> I tried:
> Maca Root
> Vitex
> Geritol
> Red Raspberry Leaf Tea
> EPO
> Royal Jelly
> Fish Oil
> APV
> GSE
> Tribulus
> Green veggy drinks
> Softcups
> Preseed
> Concieve Plus
> Eggwhites
> Soy Isoflavones
> Castor Oil Packs
> Rhodiola
> And probably more that I Cant think of.
> 
> Went to the doc 2 years ago and they prescribed me clomid and I did all the cycles of that and nothing. Found out I had PCOS both my sisters have it. I have all the classic signs. Cycles are now up to 60 days and not all the cycles have ovulation occuring. Have facial hair I take care of. Weight gain and abdominal fat to where I actually look preggo. Been asked many times if I was Preggo. This year I was put on metformin. Still trying to lose the weight and I am trying really hard to learn how to control PCOS.
> Hubby smokes MaryJane (dont judge) and wont give it up but his SA results were normal so I cant complain. He takes Maca, Tribulus, and a multivitamin.
> I cant afford to get treatments like IVF and IUIs. Would love it if I could. I dont know what else to try or do.
> Anyways, sorry if this is long. Hard to sum up 5 years worth of ttc.


Have you considered softcups? I just learned about them and have found they have a very large success rate...DH and I will be trying them for the first time this month!


----------



## AMP1117

future_momma said:


> Here we go:
> I always wanted a baby all my life. I am 23 years old and I married my husband July 25, 2008. We started ttc before we were married because I have known him since I was 11 years old so I knew who he was and what I was getting into.
> I was on depo in July 2007 and didnt start dating hubby until September 2007. I only had one shot of depo and it was only because my mother pressured me into it because I was young. She still till this day is telling me to wait.
> After the 3 months of depo effectiveness I went on Yaz to get back to regular because the entire time that I was on depo I bled. Talk about a really long period.
> Once I got regular which was 30-35 day cycles we TTC. I tried everything that wasnt doc related.
> I tried:
> Maca Root
> Vitex
> Geritol
> Red Raspberry Leaf Tea
> EPO
> Royal Jelly
> Fish Oil
> APV
> GSE
> Tribulus
> Green veggy drinks
> Softcups
> Preseed
> Concieve Plus
> Eggwhites
> Soy Isoflavones
> Castor Oil Packs
> Rhodiola
> And probably more that I Cant think of.
> 
> Went to the doc 2 years ago and they prescribed me clomid and I did all the cycles of that and nothing. Found out I had PCOS both my sisters have it. I have all the classic signs. Cycles are now up to 60 days and not all the cycles have ovulation occuring. Have facial hair I take care of. Weight gain and abdominal fat to where I actually look preggo. Been asked many times if I was Preggo. This year I was put on metformin. Still trying to lose the weight and I am trying really hard to learn how to control PCOS.
> Hubby smokes MaryJane (dont judge) and wont give it up but his SA results were normal so I cant complain. He takes Maca, Tribulus, and a multivitamin.
> I cant afford to get treatments like IVF and IUIs. Would love it if I could. I dont know what else to try or do.
> Anyways, sorry if this is long. Hard to sum up 5 years worth of ttc.

*Sorry...after of course I posted about Softcups I see you tried them


----------



## summerlove101

I forgot to mention that I have no idea why but my cycles have gotten a lot shorter recently. I used to have a 29 day cycle and for the past 2 months of ttc my cycles have been 25 days! I have no idea if ttc has anything to do with this. Has anyone else experienced this? I think its throwing me off with calculating my O day!


----------



## rmsh1

Temping can tell you a lot about your cycle summerlove, you will see exactly when you O and how long your luteal phase is


----------



## summerlove101

rmsh1 said:


> Temping can tell you a lot about your cycle summerlove, you will see exactly when you O and how long your luteal phase is

I haven't tried this yet as we've only been ttc for 2 months but perhaps it would be worth a shot! I'm not exactly sure how this is done. I'll have to look it up! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Just get a thermometre, to two decimal places, and take your temp at the same time every day as soon as you wake up. Plot it in www.fertilityfriend.com

It works well for me, and we can all stalk your chart LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok got some sore boobs going on over here.. but it may because AF is supposed to come in like 6 days.. hmphhhhhhhhhhh lol.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hi id love to be your buddy as well...im TTC also..i wish u the best of luck :)


----------



## future_momma

AMP1117 said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> I always wanted a baby all my life. I am 23 years old and I married my husband July 25, 2008. We started ttc before we were married because I have known him since I was 11 years old so I knew who he was and what I was getting into.
> I was on depo in July 2007 and didnt start dating hubby until September 2007. I only had one shot of depo and it was only because my mother pressured me into it because I was young. She still till this day is telling me to wait.
> After the 3 months of depo effectiveness I went on Yaz to get back to regular because the entire time that I was on depo I bled. Talk about a really long period.
> Once I got regular which was 30-35 day cycles we TTC. I tried everything that wasnt doc related.
> I tried:
> Maca Root
> Vitex
> Geritol
> Red Raspberry Leaf Tea
> EPO
> Royal Jelly
> Fish Oil
> APV
> GSE
> Tribulus
> Green veggy drinks
> Softcups
> Preseed
> Concieve Plus
> Eggwhites
> Soy Isoflavones
> Castor Oil Packs
> Rhodiola
> And probably more that I Cant think of.
> 
> Went to the doc 2 years ago and they prescribed me clomid and I did all the cycles of that and nothing. Found out I had PCOS both my sisters have it. I have all the classic signs. Cycles are now up to 60 days and not all the cycles have ovulation occuring. Have facial hair I take care of. Weight gain and abdominal fat to where I actually look preggo. Been asked many times if I was Preggo. This year I was put on metformin. Still trying to lose the weight and I am trying really hard to learn how to control PCOS.
> Hubby smokes MaryJane (dont judge) and wont give it up but his SA results were normal so I cant complain. He takes Maca, Tribulus, and a multivitamin.
> I cant afford to get treatments like IVF and IUIs. Would love it if I could. I dont know what else to try or do.
> Anyways, sorry if this is long. Hard to sum up 5 years worth of ttc.
> 
> 
> Have you considered softcups? I just learned about them and have found they have a very large success rate...DH and I will be trying them for the first time this month!Click to expand...

np


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ok got some sore boobs going on over here.. but it may because AF is supposed to come in like 6 days.. hmphhhhhhhhhhh lol.

:happydance: Baby dusttt!!!

I ovulate on the 22nd(or so), hoping I'll get a BFP in time for mothers day ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hope so tooooo sweetie! My plan was if i was prego this cycle id tell our moms on mothers day lol..


----------



## nipsnnibbles

im not a big fan of clomid!(or depo for that matter) its supposed to help achieve pregnancy but the main side effect is "dry" cervical mucus...which is weird...
any how, i think that your weight loss medicine may be part of the issue... medicine made to help burn fat attacks all the fat cells and burn up all your nutrients so you don't gain weight, much of what you may need to have a "healthy" diet for a baby. have you ever tried to stop taking all the medicine for one full cycle and see what happens? maybe you are overloading your body?? especially because your so stressed ya know??
are you charting everything?? i just started march 26th charting 
as for your husbands MJ i don't think that is an issue at all....and noone should judge...
i also have longer periods 37-41 days. and it sucks. i have not been trying that long, it took me a while to get back up after i lost my baby last year.
I havent heard about the cups what are they?? :cloud9:
wb and i wish you the best of luck..lots and lots of baby dust to you:hugs::angel::spermy:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thats an awesome idea, and that would be amazing to tell your mom on mothers day


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1332738000z7z41z14.png


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/ttc-journey-1330581600z40z5z12z3z10z40z0z65-2-1-0.png


----------



## mrswemyss

Is there such a thing as " too much leaking out"?


----------



## rmsh1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I hope so tooooo sweetie! My plan was if i was prego this cycle id tell our moms on mothers day lol..

Lucky mothers! haha

CD13 for me, come on ovulation, come early this cycle! LOL


----------



## sugarpi24

CD68 and no AF yet...dunno why... :( going to see a new OBGYN in a week...hopefully we will have answers soon :( so frustrating!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck sugar pie, I can only imagine how you feel, I struggled with my 44 day cycle!


----------



## AMP1117

nipsnnibbles said:


> im not a big fan of clomid!(or depo for that matter) its supposed to help achieve pregnancy but the main side effect is "dry" cervical mucus...which is weird...
> any how, i think that your weight loss medicine may be part of the issue... medicine made to help burn fat attacks all the fat cells and burn up all your nutrients so you don't gain weight, much of what you may need to have a "healthy" diet for a baby. have you ever tried to stop taking all the medicine for one full cycle and see what happens? maybe you are overloading your body?? especially because your so stressed ya know??
> are you charting everything?? i just started march 26th charting
> as for your husbands MJ i don't think that is an issue at all....and noone should judge...
> i also have longer periods 37-41 days. and it sucks. i have not been trying that long, it took me a while to get back up after i lost my baby last year.
> I havent heard about the cups what are they?? :cloud9:
> wb and i wish you the best of luck..lots and lots of baby dust to you:hugs::angel::spermy:

If by "cups" you mean Softcups, they were originally invented for periods (alternative to tampons) but along the way some women decided to try to use them for conception purposes. Basically it looks like a shortened female condom that you would place in your vagina after sex and it serves as a sperm resovoiur and keeps the sperm up to your cervix...it also keeps any from leaking out! I read tons or posts from ladies who swear by these working within 1-3 cycles. I am trying them for the first time this cycle so I hope they work! :thumbup: Here is what they look like https://www.softcup.com/I got mine at CVS.


----------



## tabs46001

Hi ladies room for one more..hubby and i are ttc #2 after a miscarriage in february and the 2ww is being crazy lol i am cd31 of a usual 28 day cycle no signs of af but all bfn's so far : ( glad to see i have fellow ttc'ers in limbo with me lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yeaaa this tww is rough!! My boobs arent as sore today and ive just ate cookie dough...yupp...af s def coming! :(


----------



## nipsnnibbles

im definately going to try the soft cups....its pretty amazing you can wear them up to 12Hrs...amazing ive never heard of them before...definately going out to buy them
has anyone else had luck with soft cups??? what do you put them in as soon as your finished ??
:)
baby dust to all


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I hope so tooooo sweetie! My plan was if i was prego this cycle id tell our moms on mothers day lol..

I swear I plan out how I will tell people each and every cycle. Then, when I actually did tell people, it resulted in a chemical :/ So this time, I'm planning on not telling anyone (besides my db) until after the ultrasound confirms it.


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm having a lot of CM lately. Maybe I'll O early this month! :happydance: Better get on the :sex:


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> I'm having a lot of CM lately. Maybe I'll O early this month! :happydance: Better get on the :sex:

I am wondering the same thing, sure I had watery cm last night, which is super early for me! So will see what it does today. Might try an OPk tonight too...


----------



## rmsh1

nipsnnibbles said:


> im definately going to try the soft cups....its pretty amazing you can wear them up to 12Hrs...amazing ive never heard of them before...definately going out to buy them
> has anyone else had luck with soft cups??? what do you put them in as soon as your finished ??
> :)
> baby dust to all

Yes you put one in after BDing. I have ordered some for this cycle, but not sure I am brave enough to try them yet, might have to actually find my cervix before trying LOL


----------



## nipsnnibbles

so i went last night and bought the Softcups, i figured let me get the hang of them before the big O... so last night i got to BDing :sex: and immediately after i put the soft cup in, my first time and it was amazing..i laid in bed for 20 minutes afraid to move a muscle (just practicing i dont O for few more days)
and i got up and normally :spermy: 's drip out, well not this time ladies, i went to bathroom and proceeded to remove the softcup and i guess it must really work cuz there wasnt much :spermy:'s in the cup at ALL!! im definately going to be using this for the next week until the biiiig day... :thumbup:
good luck ladies :dust::angel: to all


----------



## wantingmybfp

Ive used soft cups. They are really good for getting those spermies!!! 

So I got a positive opk once last week sometime.. and not another positive since then? Am I in the 2ww? Idol if inactually o'd?


----------



## PinkLady17

sure thing! :) 
need a friend too... all the girls I know in real life are pregnant, b*tchy and complaining about it, they will not understand.. and husband doesn't understand either, he tells me to "relax and enjoy"... we're ttc again, lets see what happens!
good luck to you! :) keep us posted!


----------



## mrswemyss

what exactly is this thing? and what does it do?



nipsnnibbles said:


> so i went last night and bought the Softcups, i figured let me get the hang of them before the big O... so last night i got to BDing :sex: and immediately after i put the soft cup in, my first time and it was amazing..i laid in bed for 20 minutes afraid to move a muscle (just practicing i dont O for few more days)
> and i got up and normally :spermy: 's drip out, well not this time ladies, i went to bathroom and proceeded to remove the softcup and i guess it must really work cuz there wasnt much :spermy:'s in the cup at ALL!! im definately going to be using this for the next week until the biiiig day... :thumbup:
> good luck ladies :dust::angel: to all


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> what exactly is this thing? and what does it do?
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> so i went last night and bought the Softcups, i figured let me get the hang of them before the big O... so last night i got to BDing :sex: and immediately after i put the soft cup in, my first time and it was amazing..i laid in bed for 20 minutes afraid to move a muscle (just practicing i dont O for few more days)
> and i got up and normally :spermy: 's drip out, well not this time ladies, i went to bathroom and proceeded to remove the softcup and i guess it must really work cuz there wasnt much :spermy:'s in the cup at ALL!! im definately going to be using this for the next week until the biiiig day... :thumbup:
> good luck ladies :dust::angel: to allClick to expand...

From what I've seen it's like a female condom (made for periods) that you put in once you've dtd. It'll keep all the little :spermy: from coming out afterwards. Therefore increasing your chances of conceiving.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ladies help keep me sane please! Im driving myself nutz....

Really achey lower back, weird pulling in my low tummy... Sensitive nipplies and creamy cm... But this can mean af too, im literally going insane...

I tested this morning and even again tonight after work, and BFN!:( i just want to cry!


----------



## tabs46001

i'm with you i am cd33 dpo15 and no af yet im now going on 4 days late and every symptom i have could very well be the witch too totally pulling out the hair lol i have had only bfn on ic's went and got frer's for tomorrow fmu but broke down and used one and i swear i think i see a faint line but not dark enough to know for sure could very well be an evap or indent line. I will pray for your bfp if you pray for mine : ) lol


----------



## mrswemyss

Nikki,
How long have you been trying!? oh wait i see it feb? so This is your first real month? If you know ur ovulating that is the first good thing to look at :)

Girl I have been trying for 8 mos!! At first I was ok but now I am to the point I get jealous when someone else is prego... 
Stress can make it worse, don't worry yourself too too much! Maybe it is just too soon to tell. Are you late? Sorry I have not been reading all the comments...

Baby dust to us all!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will def pray for u lol!

And yes this is 2 nd month actively trying...idont know id go psycho by month 8! props to u!! My friend got pregnant on her 9 th cycle and i know im definitely ovulating... 

Shes 1 cm dilated now so shes getting super nervous, im happy for her but still jelous at the same time! :( best friend who also went to college with us is due in june ..sis in lawis due in july and my best friend from highschool is due in june...my hubbies cousin just had hers a month ago...alllll girls! Lol.... It tears me apart.. So happyy for them all though!some were even unplanned which chaps my ass too...hmphh.. Sorry so bitter.. Think my pms is kicking in!!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies help keep me sane please! Im driving myself nutz....
> 
> Really achey lower back, weird pulling in my low tummy... Sensitive nipplies and creamy cm... But this can mean af too, im literally going insane...
> 
> I tested this morning and even again tonight after work, and BFN!:( i just want to cry!

I hate that the signs of AF are the same as Pregnancy! I always say I won't symptom spot but I always do ha. If you get your BFP I really want mine so we can be bump buddies! :haha: I'm always planning ahead :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies help keep me sane please! Im driving myself nutz....
> 
> Really achey lower back, weird pulling in my low tummy... Sensitive nipplies and creamy cm... But this can mean af too, im literally going insane...
> 
> I tested this morning and even again tonight after work, and BFN!:( i just want to cry!
> 
> I hate that the signs of AF are the same as Pregnancy! I always say I won't symptom spot but I always do ha. If you get your BFP I really want mine so we can be bump buddies! :haha: I'm always planning ahead :)Click to expand...

Ohhhh definitely would be bump buddies! Lol


----------



## scarlettsmom

Hello ladies! This is my first time posting anything. I have been constantly getting on to view different threads and have finally decided to make some new buddies going through the same things as I am! Here's a little about myself....right now I am in the 2ww....and driving myself nuts! My girlfriend keeps making fun of me because I google everything about pregnancy..LOL!

I would like to meet someone who is ovulating around the same time as I am so she can help me go through the 2ww! I am insane!

We just had our 3rd IUI on the 4th of April. I have been cramping for 2 days now, but who knows why? I think I just want to be pregnant so badly....and since I don't have a money tree out back....I hope it is sooner than later! :winkwink: Anyhow...would love to hear others' stories!


----------



## mrswemyss

Dont let it make u crazy lol!! the worst part to hear is "dont try so hard" seriously have u ever wanted anything?! I feel you though my two bf said i am trying when I started one due is july the other just had her twins. SO happy for them , but so sad It did not happen to me that quickly... (and it is their 3rd and second kids) also my friend at work found out this week (but has been trying 2 yrs!!) and another girl I went to hs I was suppose to go to her shower last weekend but didn't :(

anyways.... first good step is your ovulating!! Take that as a good sign and everyone is different so the big thing is try not to compare yourself even though it is rough... It takes average healthy cpl 6mos-1 yr to get prego... such a wait. so just keep track of your ovulation and when u know do it 4 days during (my gyno told me this)
oh and prayers needed!!!





Nikkilewis14 said:


> I will def pray for u lol!
> 
> And yes this is 2 nd month actively trying...idont know id go psycho by month 8! props to u!! My friend got pregnant on her 9 th cycle and i know im definitely ovulating...
> 
> Shes 1 cm dilated now so shes getting super nervous, im happy for her but still jelous at the same time! :( best friend who also went to college with us is due in june ..sis in lawis due in july and my best friend from highschool is due in june...my hubbies cousin just had hers a month ago...alllll girls! Lol.... It tears me apart.. So happyy for them all though!some were even unplanned which chaps my ass too...hmphh.. Sorry so bitter.. Think my pms is kicking in!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

scarlettsmom said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first time posting anything. I have been constantly getting on to view different threads and have finally decided to make some new buddies going through the same things as I am! Here's a little about myself....right now I am in the 2ww....and driving myself nuts! My girlfriend keeps making fun of me because I google everything about pregnancy..LOL!
> 
> I would like to meet someone who is ovulating around the same time as I am so she can help me go through the 2ww! I am insane!
> 
> We just had our 3rd IUI on the 4th of April. I have been cramping for 2 days now, but who knows why? I think I just want to be pregnant so badly....and since I don't have a money tree out back....I hope it is sooner than later! :winkwink: Anyhow...would love to hear others' stories!


Welcome! This is our 2 nd month trying, as a type 1 diabetic i think itll take me a while.. Currently gojng insaneee over this 2 ww.. I just feel pregnant but at 9 dpo, bfn's! Babydust!


----------



## tabs46001

my husband and i tried for 4 years the old fashion way lol no opk's no assistance lol granted alot of that time he was deployed to here or there i had been on clomid for 4 cycles straight and i decided i needed a break i was done stressing over it for a while and bam got pregnant. My last pregnancy that ended in m/c we hadn't been trying so this is my second cycle ttc this time i am taking fertility blend vitamins and we used pre seed and im temping so im praying this is it. my hubby started taking the fertility blend for men a few days ago for next cycle so really hoping it was a waste of money and it happend this cycle lol


----------



## scarlettsmom

Nikkilewis14 - Thanks so much! Don't get discouraged about type 1 diabetes! What are your levels currently? My bf has type 1 diabetes and was able to get pregnant after just a couple of months and carried little Molly until 36 weeks with no complications after birth! I am not really sure about what the levels mean but they wanted her to be at a 6 or below and she was over an 8 according to her endocrinologist. (You may know what all of that means?!) LOL I am remission with Grave's Disease so I know the quams with possible problems getting pregnant due to illness as well. I am sure it will all work out for you when it is the perfect timing! :thumbup:


----------



## future_momma

mrswemyss said:


> Nikki,
> How long have you been trying!? oh wait i see it feb? so This is your first real month? If you know ur ovulating that is the first good thing to look at :)
> 
> Girl I have been trying for 8 mos!! At first I was ok but now I am to the point I get jealous when someone else is prego...
> Stress can make it worse, don't worry yourself too too much! Maybe it is just too soon to tell. Are you late? Sorry I have not been reading all the comments...
> 
> Baby dust to us all!

*sigh* By the time you get to 5 YEARS (hopefully not!) like me you get depressed to even hear others preggo news even bitter. Im ready to steal a baby lol. JK but doesnt mean I am not tempted!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

they are awesome, you should go pick some up...they are called instead softcups, i got a 14 pack from WALGREENS for $8.49...well worth it. 
immediately after BMS put it in quick and it holds the sperm up to your cervix. (trust me , after a hr i took it out and there was really NOTHING left in the cup, and you know how those spermys usually leak out, not this time) 
so give it a try!!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

FUTURE MAMA
My Ovulation Chart
Trying to Concieve for 4-5 years!
My meds: APV 1500mg, Vitex 400mg, Metformin 1700mg.
His meds: Multivitamin, Tribulus 2000mg, Maca 2000mg.
Me (23) PCOS

what is vitex????
DH(24) Normal


----------



## rmsh1

I wish we had walgreens. I paid about £6 for 6 softcups here in the UK. They should arrive tomorrow, in time for me to O (if I even O this cycle).

Feeling a bit depressed the last few days, about TTC. I may have to stop all the temping and testing in a few months, as it is already starting to do my head in. I think about TTC every minute of the day (or so its feels) which I do not think is helping me at all :(

I am sure I will be happy again in a few days LOL 

OH just rang to say he is taking me out to dinner tonight, yay!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Hey Ladies,
Maybe someone can help me..i am new to this...this is my first month charting and everything..
ive been charting at home and doing a lot of different chartings online just to get multi different opinions...just incase...well "most" are saying ill ovulate the 21st....but i started my OPK's yesterday...it was negative ...today it was positive at 630am so i retested at 830 am again positive OPK.....so i am a bit confused??? could i be ovulating early or could i just be in a fertile phase but not yet ovulating...someone help.



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/ttc-journey-1330581600z40z10z15z1z5z35z0z60-1-1-0.png


----------



## rmsh1

A positive OPK can last days for some people. The literature says the first positive is the one to count. But the OPKs only detect your LH surge, you can ovulate anywhere from 6-48 hours after that surge


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you RMSH1, i appreciate it....but alll my charts and everything say im not supposed to ovulate for 10 more days....has this ever happened to u??

thanks 

baby dust to all


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe you are ovulating early. If you temp, you will know if your temps rises. I never get early ovulation, it seems to like being late!


----------



## mrswemyss

Future moma... It will happen no stealing baBies lol. Have u had an hsg? To chk that Ur tubes are working properly?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Think im out ladies... Af cramps started...not supposed to be due til saturday!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Your not out til she shows her ugly face! 

I had a positive opk on Easter and not another since then. I'm hoping that means I ovulated?! But cos of my pcos and not temping idk if I actually o'd. :/ here's hoping! 

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## rmsh1

I'm having a rough few days dealing with TTC, maybe I will feel better when I finally O...


----------



## mrswemyss

I am on day 19... I am suppose to start in a cpl weeks, the wait is the worst. I have decided to do an HSG after this month.... That gives you a high chance of conceiving, as well as makes sure your tubes are working!


----------



## tabs46001

well i am out af showed up this morning so cd1 for me but woohoo for a 18day lp though mine has been scary short since the miscarriage so the vitamins must be working ; )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soooo today ive literally had back pain and stomach cramps all day rarely stopping.. Just got home from work and went to the bathroom and there is(tmi) sooo much yellow mucus intertwined with brown spots here and there... Does anyone know if this is a symptom? And when i mean it was a lot, it was aaaaaa lot!!to be honest..i was so grossed out i had to shower.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Also no itching or burning, no sugar spikes.... I def know when i have an infection


----------



## future_momma

nipsnnibbles said:


> FUTURE MAMA
> My Ovulation Chart
> Trying to Concieve for 4-5 years!
> My meds: APV 1500mg, Vitex 400mg, Metformin 1700mg.
> His meds: Multivitamin, Tribulus 2000mg, Maca 2000mg.
> Me (23) PCOS
> 
> what is vitex????
> DH(24) Normal

vitex is called chasteberry tree or even agnus castus. It is supposed to balance hormones in women.


----------



## future_momma

mrswemyss said:


> Future moma... It will happen no stealing baBies lol. Have u had an hsg? To chk that Ur tubes are working properly?


Not yet. Doc hasnt even suggested it yet. And I have no insurance at the moment but will have it back eventually and when I do I want to ask to have that done.


----------



## rmsh1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Soooo today ive literally had back pain and stomach cramps all day rarely stopping.. Just got home from work and went to the bathroom and there is(tmi) sooo much yellow mucus intertwined with brown spots here and there... Does anyone know if this is a symptom? And when i mean it was a lot, it was aaaaaa lot!!to be honest..i was so grossed out i had to shower.

Could be implantation! Ohhh this is getting more exciting!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ughhhhhhhhhh lol.... Im crossing my fingersssss


----------



## nipsnnibbles

NikkiLewis14 
IT DEF SOUNDS LIKE IMPLANTATION
babydust to you....gooooood luck..keep us posted :)


----------



## littlemisscie

:happydance:Sounds good Nikki!!! :dust:

We got ovulation down this cycle and I'm feeling good about it.

Hopefully this is our month!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I swore i saw the faintest squintiest bfp this morning but i dont want to get my hopes up! Will check in the am again!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I swore i saw the faintest squintiest bfp this morning but i dont want to get my hopes up! Will check in the am again!

yay! Yay! yay! :happydance:


----------



## future_momma

UPDATE: I am what I think is 6dpo (i didnt temp but going off of opk) and I have no symptoms other than being severly depressed today. I also just realized I O'd on Easter! Kinda thought it was funny I dropped my own Easter egg! LOL.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Haha the easter egg thing is funny!!


Guess my faint line wasan evap? Nothing this morning :(


----------



## tabs46001

nikki the yellow mucus has been named in a lot of symptom lists that resulted in bfp's it sounds very promising : ) 

I started the evening primrose oil only taking 2 instead of 4 like it says because i am also on the fertility blend and my husband also started taking the male version of fertility blend so im really hopeful for this cycle crossing my fingers for all of us : )


----------



## tabs46001

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Haha the easter egg thing is funny!!
> 
> 
> Guess my faint line wasan evap? Nothing this morning :(



When is your af due, With my last pregnancy I didn't even get a bfp until i was 4 days late and even then it was a faint one. I have heard some women take up to a week for hcg to reach their urine after implantation : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahh that givesme hope! Yea i tested this am and nothing..i hope my situation is like yours..ive been having tons of creamy cm. now after that huge grossblob! Im gunna wait til monday when im due then test again....prob bythen af will come but at least i wont waste another test lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I swore i was due saturday for some reason And im not due til monday... Lol ...


----------



## littlemisscie

I had ovulation pains about 9pm last night but db was too tired to ddtd. We bd about 7 or 8 hours earlier though and 2 nights before that. You think we got the little eggy? :(


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikki, did you say awhile back that you prenatels were making you itchy?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> Nikki, did you say awhile back that you prenatels were making you itchy?

Yessssss!! I had to stop them and i stopped itching!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

no offense but the " i dropped my own easter egg" was funny,
but good luck hun and LOTS of babydust


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Nikki, did you say awhile back that you prenatels were making you itchy?
> 
> Yessssss!! I had to stop them and i stopped itching!Click to expand...

Did you ever try like a different brand? They only make me itch for like an hour or so and then it stops.


----------



## tabs46001

The time between when your af starts and when its time to start using opk's is so boring when you have a poas addiction lol 

Nikki when are you testing?? Im excited to find out what happens - -babydust : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I tested again this morning and nada and im pretty sure the witch is on her way tomorrow...i got a pimple..im extremely moody and im starting to get cramps :( Onto the next cycle i guess! The yellow mucus really had me positive!!

I have not tried a diff brand yet but i plan on it!! I hope u all get your bfps this month!!


----------



## tabs46001

With both of my pregnancies i was so sure i was going to see af i bought tampons along with the prego test and both were bfp's lol Your not out until she shows : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tabs46001 said:


> With both of my pregnancies i was so sure i was going to see af i bought tampons along with the prego test and both were bfp's lol Your not out until she shows : )

I hope ur right! Lol :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So i have been lookng at 3 tests that i took in the past two days.. The one from 12 dpo night clearly has a line.. U dont have to squint and hubby even said he saw it and usually he just calls me crazy.... Then the one from this morning and tonight has absolutely nothing :( is it possibly a chemical?


----------



## pdxmamabear

im in need of a TTC friend . im new to the site and have been ttc for over a year now, here are what my cycles have been
First day of AF Last day of cycle cycle length
August 18, 2011 -------September 11,2011 -------25 days
September 12, 2011----October 6, 2011 ---------25 days
October 7, 2011 --------November 1, 2011 --------26 days
November 2, 2011------- November 26, 2011 -------25 days
November 27, 2011 -------December 21, 2011 -----25 days
December 22, 2011 ------January 1, 2012 ---------11 days
January 2, 2012 ----------January 21, 2012---------- 20 days
January 22, 2012 --------February 18, 2012--------- 28 days
February 19, 2012--------- March 9, 2012-------- 20 days
March 10, 2012------------ ??? ------------37 -days and counting

i have increased Cm, which was EWCM for the past 2 days and now is creamy (looks like lotion and alot of it) soar nipples, heavy boobs, high libido, eating everything, fullness near c-section scar, moody, very light cramping, very tired, dizzy spells and 8 BFN... this girl is so confused


----------



## tabs46001

what kind of test was it i think it could have been the test and how long did it take the line to show. I had a very convincing pink evap on a test strip at 10dpo but never got anything on any of the others. I would just hope it was a nasty evap and your bfp will be along soon : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Intenret wondfo cheapies... Yea im thinking just a bad evap! Urgh lol.... But afs due tomorrow so i hope she diesnt come! Patience sucks!


----------



## future_momma

nipsnnibbles said:


> no offense but the " i dropped my own easter egg" was funny,
> but good luck hun and LOTS of babydust

 :haha: fx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies,
i have a question. i recently just started last month with charting and OPK's but i use the Answer brand OPK's and ive been testing for passed 7 days (i test for 20 just to be able to get it down pat since im new) and every site is saying ill ovulate on the 2oth but this morning i had a faint + on the opk...does that mean ill ovulate sooner???


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey future mama how are you doing???


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have no idea on opks or anything, sorry :( but i think im going to use them for this next cycle!

Future momma fx for u! Keep us updated!

Pretty sure im out.. Af cramps started..due today :( next cycle im going to chart temps, use softcups and opks lol..


----------



## tabs46001

A faint anything on an opk will be negative but you can have a second line all the way up to your positive i usually have a second line through most of my cycle and just turns positive when its o time you still may ovulate on schedule you just wont get the true positive until then.


----------



## tabs46001

Nikki I am praying she doesn't show but keep us updated your not out til she has arrived ; )


----------



## future_momma

nipsnnibbles said:


> hey future mama how are you doing???

Doing fine actually. Only symptoms I have is being pissy with hubby. And I just got 2 pimples on my arm. Never get that anywhere but my face. 8 dpo today. Still got a long wait. Around 10 days til AF. My LPs are 16-18 days long. Mostly 18 though. I feel nothing so far in the uterine area like I normally do by now. Been out in the nicer weather walking more and taking my dogs with me for support. Plan on starting Turbofire by Beachbody (been trying to lose weight for couple months to get my bmi back to normal). Lost 10 pounds :happydance:since then and I am having troubles losing more than that and I need to lose at least 20 more. I hate PCOS. :growlmad:


----------



## tabs46001

im really excited for this cycle because before the fertility blend vitamins my lp was only like 10 days but this last cycle it went up to 18 days and the hubby is taking his vitamins i feel really good about this cycle. I have been trying to work out to sister is trying to drag me to the gym for zumba i have a feeling i would really look like an idiot doing it i love doing it at home when its just me but in front of a whole bunch of people is a different story all together lol


----------



## wantingmybfp

future_momma said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> hey future mama how are you doing???
> 
> Doing fine actually. Only symptoms I have is being pissy with hubby. And I just got 2 pimples on my arm. Never get that anywhere but my face. 8 dpo today. Still got a long wait. Around 10 days til AF. My LPs are 16-18 days long. Mostly 18 though. I feel nothing so far in the uterine area like I normally do by now. Been out in the nicer weather walking more and taking my dogs with me for support. Plan on starting Turbofire by Beachbody (been trying to lose weight for couple months to get my bmi back to normal). Lost 10 pounds :happydance:since then and I am having troubles losing more than that and I need to lose at least 20 more. I hate PCOS. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Were both 8dpo. :) I'm having a lot of af cramps and constipation and exhaustion!!!! Most my cramps are on the left side. Sometimes really sharp! I have pcos too! Loosing weight really is a bitch!


----------



## future_momma

tabs46001 said:


> im really excited for this cycle because before the fertility blend vitamins my lp was only like 10 days but this last cycle it went up to 18 days and the hubby is taking his vitamins i feel really good about this cycle. I have been trying to work out to sister is trying to drag me to the gym for zumba i have a feeling i would really look like an idiot doing it i love doing it at home when its just me but in front of a whole bunch of people is a different story all together lol

you know i go to the gym and do zumba and everybody new says the same thing and i also felt that way but its so much fun. To be honest nobody is paying any attention to you. They are more worried about themselves and trying to focus on the instructor. I know when you try it you will be hooked like I am. GL!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Future is right! Noone notices your mistakes! I happen to loe zumba but im too lazy to go anymore..i gained15 lbs from my wedding in october. Ifeel awful


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Temp dipped this am.... Was 97.9 or higher during tww..97.7 yesterday and 97.2 this morning..def af on her way..really sore boobs and cramps... Wish she would come aleready so i can get this show on the road though lol


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm 3 or 4 dpo (my ticker is off!) and when I whipped I had a light pink smudge. Is it too early for IB? I know it usually happens around 7dpo.


----------



## rmsh1

It could be early implantation bleed! Fingers crossed!

Nothing new from me, really no sign of ovulation, so depressing


----------



## rmsh1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Temp dipped this am.... Was 97.9 or higher during tww..97.7 yesterday and 97.2 this morning..def af on her way..really sore boobs and cramps... Wish she would come aleready so i can get this show on the road though lol

:hugs: Wish I would O already so I can be in the TWW


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> It could be early implantation bleed! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Nothing new from me, really no sign of ovulation, so depressing

Af isn't due till the 2nd so I know it's not that! I've also had some mild cramping, peeing a lot and heartburn. I hope these are all good signs :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Onto the next cycle.. I started to spot today.. and cramps are coming hardcore. Maybe I o'd later than I thought. Will def be temping and using OPKS next cycle like i said before to make sure of everything! Good luck to the rest of you. We need to keep this thread going! I love our little support system :) So sweet!!!

I may be non existent for the next few days because of AF but i promise I will hunt u all down !


----------



## mrswemyss

I am patiently waiting to see of my period comes!!! My app says its due the 25th ISH... It is driving me nuts, I am gonn atest tomorrow am but it may be soon to tell. If it does not happen this month I am gonna have an HSG and pray that it works!!!! fx'd!!!!!



Good luck ladies :) (sorry Nikki :(, you will have so much better of a chance checking your ovulation days)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mrswemyss said:


> I am patiently waiting to see of my period comes!!! My app says its due the 25th ISH... It is driving me nuts, I am gonn atest tomorrow am but it may be soon to tell. If it does not happen this month I am gonna have an HSG and pray that it works!!!! fx'd!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies :) (sorry Nikki :(, you will have so much better of a chance checking your ovulation days)

Goooooood luck!!!:flower:


----------



## tabs46001

Nikki sorry to hear the witch showed I will be right with you next cycle : )

Good luck to all of you still in that 2ww : )


----------



## wantingmybfp

Sorry nikki :( next cycle! Get ready for that eggy!!! 

Ive had more cramps today and completley bitchy! Lol! Oh well.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

nikkilewis
definately chart and do opks and softcups....a realllly good book is taking charge of your fertility .....it comes with software for you to chart on the computer its soooo helpful like i said im new to this and i learned alot....but dont download the software right away bc its only free for 15 day trial so try to do it a week bfore ovulation bc then itll tell u if u def did or not, a lesson i wish someone had told me bc i downloaded it immediately and my 15 day trial ran out 3 days before my fertile time now i cant use it unless i buy it for 40 bux...good luck keep me updated


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck, keep us posted.....
babydust


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> nikkilewis
> definately chart and do opks and softcups....a realllly good book is taking charge of your fertility .....it comes with software for you to chart on the computer its soooo helpful like i said im new to this and i learned alot....but dont download the software right away bc its only free for 15 day trial so try to do it a week bfore ovulation bc then itll tell u if u def did or not, a lesson i wish someone had told me bc i downloaded it immediately and my 15 day trial ran out 3 days before my fertile time now i cant use it unless i buy it for 40 bux...good luck keep me updated

I think im going to go pick that book up! Thanks and yes the soft cups im going to go and pick up as well! Im all ready for next cycle lol! Thanks again everyone! Just looking at it as everyhthing is ok.. Closing on a house may 22 nd so hoping for a bfp by mothers day :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> nikkilewis
> definately chart and do opks and softcups....a realllly good book is taking charge of your fertility .....it comes with software for you to chart on the computer its soooo helpful like i said im new to this and i learned alot....but dont download the software right away bc its only free for 15 day trial so try to do it a week bfore ovulation bc then itll tell u if u def did or not, a lesson i wish someone had told me bc i downloaded it immediately and my 15 day trial ran out 3 days before my fertile time now i cant use it unless i buy it for 40 bux...good luck keep me updated
> 
> I think im going to go pick that book up! Thanks and yes the soft cups im going to go and pick up as well! Im all ready for next cycle lol! Thanks again everyone! Just looking at it as everyhthing is ok.. Closing on a house may 22 nd so hoping for a bfp by mothers day :)Click to expand...


If this isn't my month I think I'm gonna take it easy. We're planning on going to disneyland in early June so it be kinda nice not be stress out during the vacation. PLUS you can't go on any of the cool rides if you're pregnant :haha: Time will only tell...


----------



## sugarpi24

nipsnnipples i think i am going to get that book also :) i got the "what to expect before your expecting" im going to read that and then that one...just trying to see what other advice is out there :)


----------



## rmsh1

I need to find something to try to make me ovulate earlier, but something natural. Soy is not an option for me. Anyone got any ideas? I dont think I will cope if my cycles keep up the way they are :(

Nikki, make sure put a link to your chart in your sig, use fertilityfriend so we can all see it


----------



## future_momma

rmsh1 said:


> I need to find something to try to make me ovulate earlier, but something natural. Soy is not an option for me. Anyone got any ideas? I dont think I will cope if my cycles keep up the way they are :(
> 
> Nikki, make sure put a link to your chart in your sig, use fertilityfriend so we can all see it

Do you drink red raspberry leaf tea or take vitex? I have yet to see results with vitex but a lot of people have good reviews on it. I know red raspberry leaf tea is a toner but for me it helped me ovulate.


----------



## rmsh1

I am not keen on vitex from reading mixed reviews. What is raspberry leaf meant to do exactly? I will do a search as well


----------



## future_momma

UPDATE:
Today is 10 dpo. Still have another week wait. I have begun developing a headache. No cramping yet. No BB tenderness yet. I did notice something different going on besides my headache. My mom made me dinner last night and she had canned green beens on the side (I love green beans btw). I took a bite and spit it right back out and said, "It tastes like can!" lol. It tasted metally; which, I never noticed in the past. Hoping that was a sign and my bfp is on the way.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i got that book too..i havent read that one yet tho ....tell me how it is...but definately pick up tcoyf....2 thumbs up!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

goood luck future mama...usually u can taste metallicy (metal cans) better when your pregnant...bc ur taste buds are on overload...thtsa y they say eat alll fresh when prego....good luck keep us posted!! ;0


----------



## mrs n

hey count me in,im 24,25 the end of the month and looking fir a buddy myself.ive been married for nearly 2 and a half years and had problems with having periods going funny on me so i think ill be here a while xx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

[-o&lt; today i am on :cloud9:(cloud9) i really have a headache :cry:(cry) i think im gonna go and get some :sleep:(sleep) hopefully ill feel better so we can :sex:(BMS):dance:
i am[-o&lt; (praying) that this month the :spermy::plane: (SPERMY'S)make it all the way up and i get a :bfp: im definately [-o&lt; praying...(for myself and ALL of you ladies) 8-[:-k (anxious and thinking bout O day) ive been testing every morning with ClearBlue OPK (was - today only 1 line) and the Answer OPK, ( theres 2 lines but it wasnt as DARK as the control line)
sorry im rambling ladies ttys..

:hugs::dust::hug::hugs2: TO ALL YOU LADIES good luck!!!


----------



## mrs n

future_momma said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I need to find something to try to make me ovulate earlier, but something natural. Soy is not an option for me. Anyone got any ideas? I dont think I will cope if my cycles keep up the way they are :(
> 
> Nikki, make sure put a link to your chart in your sig, use fertilityfriend so we can all see it
> 
> Do you drink red raspberry leaf tea or take vitex? I have yet to see results with vitex but a lot of people have good reviews on it. I know red raspberry leaf tea is a toner but for me it helped me ovulate.Click to expand...

ive been told not to try raspberry leaf tea because if you catch early it can keep your uterus contracting and cause early mc x


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah I was reading that, plus no mention of it helping ovulation occur earlier.

I might have to look a lot more into vitex, but will see my doc next month for smear and see what she says about vitex. Maybe I will be lucky and she will begin some tests for me even though it has only been a year since I stopped bc


----------



## mrs n

thats what i though.not sure i would try it just yet.i was told women 35 weeks onwards take it to try and get labour started around 39 weeks or so.


----------



## future_momma

mrs n said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I need to find something to try to make me ovulate earlier, but something natural. Soy is not an option for me. Anyone got any ideas? I dont think I will cope if my cycles keep up the way they are :(
> 
> Nikki, make sure put a link to your chart in your sig, use fertilityfriend so we can all see it
> 
> Do you drink red raspberry leaf tea or take vitex? I have yet to see results with vitex but a lot of people have good reviews on it. I know red raspberry leaf tea is a toner but for me it helped me ovulate.Click to expand...
> 
> ive been told not to try raspberry leaf tea because if you catch early it can keep your uterus contracting and cause early mc xClick to expand...

i drink it from af to o. I was simply stating what worked for me.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

MRS N, HOW MANY DAY CYCLE DO U HAVE oops sorry bout caps.....
give me a lil history...thanks...

:babydust:


----------



## mrs n

nipsnnibbles said:


> MRS N, HOW MANY DAY CYCLE DO U HAVE oops sorry bout caps.....
> give me a lil history...thanks...
> 
> :babydust:

well i went on depo for 3 months and now finally back to 30-33 day cycle like clockwork, was ttc before i got married but i had surgery to correct internal bleeding from af so had a rest to sort that out and all scans cleared me from any lasting problems,came off pill 2 months ago but due on tomorrow so im counting this cycle as my first because i've given myself 2 months off the pill which i hope is enough,how about you?


----------



## mrs n

future_momma said:


> mrs n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I need to find something to try to make me ovulate earlier, but something natural. Soy is not an option for me. Anyone got any ideas? I dont think I will cope if my cycles keep up the way they are :(
> 
> Nikki, make sure put a link to your chart in your sig, use fertilityfriend so we can all see it
> 
> Do you drink red raspberry leaf tea or take vitex? I have yet to see results with vitex but a lot of people have good reviews on it. I know red raspberry leaf tea is a toner but for me it helped me ovulate.Click to expand...
> 
> ive been told not to try raspberry leaf tea because if you catch early it can keep your uterus contracting and cause early mc xClick to expand...
> 
> i drink it from af to o. I was simply stating what worked for me.Click to expand...

by any chance does it help relieve period pains?


----------



## littlemisscie

Help! Im on cd 16 and 4 or 5dpo. I have been spotting since yestetday but when i went to test this morning there was enough blood to turn the pee a redish tint. Could this be ib or is it a super early af? I had some cramping and heartburn yesterday but today its just low back pain. I have no idea? Im usually very regular. 29 to 30 day cycles.


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> Help! Im on cd 16 and 4 or 5dpo. I have been spotting since yestetday but when i went to test this morning there was enough blood to turn the pee a redish tint. Could this be ib or is it a super early af? I had some cramping and heartburn yesterday but today its just low back pain. I have no idea? Im usually very regular. 29 to 30 day cycles.

I have no idea sorry :( Sounds like a bit too much blood to be implantation bleeding, but it is possible. Hope that is what it is! :hugs:


----------



## future_momma

mrs n said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I need to find something to try to make me ovulate earlier, but something natural. Soy is not an option for me. Anyone got any ideas? I dont think I will cope if my cycles keep up the way they are :(
> 
> Nikki, make sure put a link to your chart in your sig, use fertilityfriend so we can all see it
> 
> Do you drink red raspberry leaf tea or take vitex? I have yet to see results with vitex but a lot of people have good reviews on it. I know red raspberry leaf tea is a toner but for me it helped me ovulate.Click to expand...
> 
> ive been told not to try raspberry leaf tea because if you catch early it can keep your uterus contracting and cause early mc xClick to expand...
> 
> i drink it from af to o. I was simply stating what worked for me.Click to expand...
> 
> by any chance does it help relieve period pains?Click to expand...

I didnt look into the pms/af aspects of it but it didnt do anything for that with me.


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Help! Im on cd 16 and 4 or 5dpo. I have been spotting since yestetday but when i went to test this morning there was enough blood to turn the pee a redish tint. Could this be ib or is it a super early af? I had some cramping and heartburn yesterday but today its just low back pain. I have no idea? Im usually very regular. 29 to 30 day cycles.
> 
> I have no idea sorry :( Sounds like a bit too much blood to be implantation bleeding, but it is possible. Hope that is what it is! :hugs:Click to expand...

That's what I thought too but I can't figure out why AF would be so early?! It has seemed to stopped though.


----------



## mrswemyss

I took a test this am it said negative.... just waiting for my DP!! I made that up.....damn period)... ugh :(


----------



## wantingmybfp

I tested and got the faintest shadow of a positive. Df said he saw it too. Af is due Sunday.


----------



## future_momma

wantingmybfp said:


> I tested and got the faintest shadow of a positive. Df said he saw it too. Af is due Sunday.

Good luck and keep us updated. fx! :happydance:


----------



## littlemisscie

wantingmybfp said:


> I tested and got the faintest shadow of a positive. Df said he saw it too. Af is due Sunday.

:dust:

Good luck for a sticky bean!


----------



## tabs46001

I take fertility blend it has just about everything i had heard about to help me get back on track. I love it I started taking it after the miscarriage and it has put me back on track completely and lengthened my lp back out. My cycles are text book normal now I would highly recommend it and my husband just started taking the male version in case he needed any assistance in the swimmer department lol


Fertility Blend for Women is a scientifically validated herbal nutritional blend to improve fertility by optimizing hormonal and menstrual cycle balance, promoting ovulation and supporting the reproductive organs and tissues.

The herb, Vitex (Chasteberry), enhances hormone balance and ovulation frequency.
The amino acid, L-arginine, helps improve circulation to the reproductive region.
Antioxidants, green tea,vitamin E, and selenium, help repair oxidative damage due to aging and environment.
Folic acid assists in the reduction of specific birth defects in children.
Vitamins B6, B12, minerals,iron, zinc & magnesium address specific deficiencies and promote fertility health.

Supplement Facts


Fertility Blend is Clinically Proved to Enhance Women's Fertility!

Do not take if you are using Clomid or other fertility drugs.

Vitamin E


500%

Vitamin B6


300%

Vitamin B12


200%

Folic Acid (Folate)


100%

Iron


100%

Magnesium


100%

Zinc


100%

Selenium


100%

Proprietary Blend:
- L-arginine
- Green Tea (camellia sinensis)
- Chasteberry (vitex agnus-castus)


1080mg


----------



## rmsh1

wantingmybfp said:


> I tested and got the faintest shadow of a positive. Df said he saw it too. Af is due Sunday.

Good luck!


----------



## rmsh1

I will have a look further into fertility blend. I am just impatient and wonder if I should just wait to see if my doc will start any investigations. Grrrr I wish I knew what was best to do. I am looking into vitex right now, as I figure my hormones must just be really out of whack for some strange reason :(


----------



## shradha

wantingmybfp said:


> I tested and got the faintest shadow of a positive. Df said he saw it too. Af is due Sunday.

All the best:thumbup:..Hoping 4 a positive result !!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemisscie

Just a little update! Last night, DB and I dtd. I didn't get up until this morning (which I do all the time) and I when I whipped there was BRIGHT red blood mixed it with A LOT of thick cm. Almost like I had just had sex. Normally the :spermy: wouldn't still be that thick and that extensive. I'm hoping this leads to my :bfp:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

you should probably go see your doctor, like said above too much for IB but maybe too early for af....


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck!! keep us posted, i hope you are!! 
:babydust:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1332738000z7z41z14.png


----------



## littlemisscie

nipsnnibbles said:


> you should probably go see your doctor, like said above too much for IB but maybe too early for af....

 Its stopped since then. Every time I call my doctor they tell me to "wait it out". I just plan to continue to take HPT until Af comes.


----------



## HSWMother4

Count me in as well!!! We started in Jan. (I am on Clomid + Ovidrel) that round failed and now we picked it back up again this month. Currently in my 2ww


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck HSW


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> Just a little update! Last night, DB and I dtd. I didn't get up until this morning (which I do all the time) and I when I whipped there was BRIGHT red blood mixed it with A LOT of thick cm. Almost like I had just had sex. Normally the :spermy: wouldn't still be that thick and that extensive. I'm hoping this leads to my :bfp:

Fx for you sweetie!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

wantingmybfp said:


> I tested and got the faintest shadow of a positive. Df said he saw it too. Af is due Sunday.

Hope this is it!!!


----------



## wantingmybfp

https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b425/studyqt/th_test.jpg

https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b425/studyqt/th_peetest.jpg

screen tilit? anything?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im pretty sure i see sumthing on the 2 nd!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Just a shadow right?! I swear I see a shadow!


----------



## rmsh1

I cant see anything but they are pretty small on my screen


----------



## nipsnnibbles

wait it out, dont they know thats TORTURE! i hate when they say that


----------



## mrswemyss

cramps and a negative test for me, I give up!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

dont give up!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

where do you get ur OPK's...i buy the CBE(just started this month only 7 pak for $21 cuz they were outta the 20 pack still -) and ANSWER($55 for 20 i use 2 packs a month cuz i test twice a day) and its getting exspensive..i havent gotten a SURGE + yet but it says i still have 2 days to go, ill keep testing...im sooo new at this.... and since i been BDing ALOT (everyday) my CM is SO.....


thanks
:babydust:


----------



## wantingmybfp

todays tests?you can see it really good in real life.. like my fiancee saw it right away and stuff. hard to pick up on my phone camera.. lol but i tried. 

https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b425/studyqt/th_peetest2.jpg

https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b425/studyqt/th_peetest1.jpg


----------



## tabs46001

I do see something but be careful with those they are notorious for evaps i had a very convincing evap with one last cycle i would get a frer just to check most women get a positive on a frer if they have a visible line on an ic
crossing my fingers for you : )


----------



## rmsh1

I still dont really see anything. Does it have colour in real life?


----------



## wantingmybfp

Yup. Df said its pink.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mrswemyss said:


> cramps and a negative test for me, I give up!

Dont give up!! If this isnt ur cycle then next cycle will b it for us!! Ill keep praying!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

wantingmybfp said:


> Yup. Df said its pink.

Take them everyday and see if color increases..fx still for u! I do see the lines tho!


----------



## tabs46001

nikki it looks like we are 2ww buddies is it dragging on forever for you too it seems like i have been waiting to o a super long time this cycle lol i feel good about it though with the hubby taking vitamins i have always thought that maybe his swimmer were a bit lazy lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tabs46001 said:


> nikki it looks like we are 2ww buddies is it dragging on forever for you too it seems like i have been waiting to o a super long time this cycle lol i feel good about it though with the hubby taking vitamins i have always thought that maybe his swimmer were a bit lazy lol

Hey tabs, i actually dont ov again until may2 nd, i need to fix my sig thingy.... Last cycle i started my period from the day i spotted as day 1 but later found out its the first full day of flow is day 1 so im actually 12 days til ov lol. But yea cant wait til this period is over so ican babymake again lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck to all you ladies!!!

:babydust:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies, how is everyone doing

:babydust: to all


----------



## rmsh1

I am good thanks, how are you?

CD25 for me, plenty of watery cm, just waiting for the EWCM, and a positive OPK to finally be in the TWW


----------



## mrswemyss

Just waiting to start... Was hoping it'd be soon so I can have an hsg and see what's going on :(


----------



## wantingmybfp

Ugh got a positive opk today. What the hell?!!!!!! I hate pcos!!!!! Why did I get a positive 13 days after I already got a positive. ???!!!!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Didnt you get a positive hpt recently?


----------



## wantingmybfp

Ya inposted it on here but I didn't know if it was a true positive or evap :/


----------



## future_momma

Take a frer


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hello! Af is almost gone so back on the baby makin train in two days..we plan on doing it every other day during non fertile times and daily during fertile..and i also plan on doing it the day after i supposedly ovulated because i am determined to catch that eggy!! :)


----------



## tabs46001

nikki it sounds like a good plan i am planning on every other day for the next week and hoping that everything we did differently this cycle works : ) We added evening primrose oil and the dh started the vitamins for his swimmers so crossing my fingers : )


----------



## nipsnnibbles

New York


----------



## littlemisscie

Sorry guys, been kinda MIA for a little bit. Did I miss anything eventful? 

I'm 9dpo, been moody, cramping, lots more cm (thick and sticky) headaches, breast aches and extreme lower back pain(worse then normal). Was testing every day but I got tired of seeing the BFN so I'm going to wait till 11dpo and then start again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrswemyss

Started today :'(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mrswemyss said:


> Started today :'(

Boooooo!! On the positive side, the closer u r to trying next cycle :)... But its still a bummer!


----------



## rmsh1

CD27 and still no ovulation :(


----------



## Gemgems2

Hi, 

Im new on here and could do with a some support and friends also!!! Myself and my partner have been trying to conceive for a year, so know how you all feel!

Hope your dreams come true soon!!!

xxxx


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Welcome!!


----------



## shradha

Welcome ......


----------



## mrswemyss

I am having an HSG next monday! everyone say prayer and cross your fingers ....!


----------



## future_momma

mrswemyss said:


> I am having an HSG next monday! everyone say prayer and cross your fingers ....!


[-o&lt;
Keep us updated fx!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome!


----------



## rmsh1

mrswemyss said:


> I am having an HSG next monday! everyone say prayer and cross your fingers ....!

Good luck! Hope all is clear, and you get your BFP straight after it!


----------



## tabs46001

Goodluck : )


----------



## nipsnnibbles

fx'd for you, best of luck with the hsg..


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://tcoyf.com/charts/users/104897/34435/2.png?Wed, 25 Apr 2012 13:12:16 GMT


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i had the ovulation dip yesterday (only 97.4)



nipsnnibbles said:


> https://tcoyf.com/charts/users/104897/34435/2.png?Wed, 25 Apr 2012 13:12:16 GMT


----------



## rmsh1

nipsnnibbles said:


> https://tcoyf.com/charts/users/104897/34435/2.png?Wed, 25 Apr 2012 13:12:16 GMT

Wont let me see yoru chart, I do not have permission LOL


----------



## nipsnnibbles

dam ill go change it sorry


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i have 37-42 day cycles, i ovulated on the 23rd i believe ..i got a faint faint + on the 21st and then 22nd so i believe it was 23rd...thats y i am trying to figure out tcoyf.com chart...but thank you for your time
i think i have to stay logged in...so ill leave it up...




nipsnnibbles said:


> dam ill go change it sorry


----------



## future_momma

UPDATE: Today is 17dpo AF supposed to be here today or tomorrow and I feel no PMS symptoms at all...not even cramping and I normally cramp at least all week leading to AF. Since I haven't charted temps this cycle it makes me wonder if I ovulated later or even at all. But going based off of cm and opks estimated ovulation would have been CD 25. My first pos lh surge was on CD 24. Hmmm. I have one hpt test left and I am trying not to use it lol.


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck!


----------



## shradha

future_momma said:


> UPDATE: Today is 17dpo AF supposed to be here today or tomorrow and I feel no PMS symptoms at all...not even cramping and I normally cramp at least all week leading to AF. Since I haven't charted temps this cycle it makes me wonder if I ovulated later or even at all. But going based off of cm and opks estimated ovulation would have been CD 25. My first pos lh surge was on CD 24. Hmmm. I have one hpt test left and I am trying not to use it lol.

I really pray n hope it's a positive result :hugs: don't stress .....b normal.... U must b so tempted to use the hpt test.........my good wishes r with u dear...all the best!!!!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

Good luck future i am sending you lots of baby dust : )


----------



## jenny24

Hi everyone, I'm new to this website. I've been reading other journeys in ttc n i decided to share my story and get some options or opinions. I've been ttc for over a year now in the middle of last year I decided to go to my ob since I knew something was wrong I've always had irregular cycles and haven't used any birth control in years. I found I have pcos so the doctor put me on clomid. I did 2 cycles in which both were started with provera I didnt like how my body reacted to it. So i decided not to take another rd and instead try losing weight n eating better before trying again since I'm lil over weight. In the process stilldoing my research I found a natural herb to help me regulate my cycles called vitex. I would definitelyrecommenditittook my cycles from about 90 days to 45 been taking it since the end of january. But I've been doing more research and found a lot of info on maca.I want to try it but not sure if its ok to take together with vitex or better being taken alone. Both herbs have great n similar benefits but from what I have found maca has a better success rate. Has anyone else tried maca and/or vitex.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Jenny

I am considering taking vitex next cycle as mine have gotten longer than they regularly are. I hadnt heard much about maca, but I might look into it further. Not sure about the two together, if the vitex is working, do you need to take both? I will see what I can learn


----------



## jenny24

Hi rmsh1

Thanks for ur reply. Vitex has helped and I definitely feel a difference in my body. When I kept researching and found maca a similar herb, its more a root that grows in south America I found very gd success with it. I've that it helps with pms, pcos, infertility, ovulation, etc. I will def try to get lore info on it becuz I'm a lil sceptical since i saw in one form someone mentioned u have to get a specific brand of maca natural


----------



## summerlove101

future_momma said:


> UPDATE: Today is 17dpo AF supposed to be here today or tomorrow and I feel no PMS symptoms at all...not even cramping and I normally cramp at least all week leading to AF. Since I haven't charted temps this cycle it makes me wonder if I ovulated later or even at all. But going based off of cm and opks estimated ovulation would have been CD 25. My first pos lh surge was on CD 24. Hmmm. I have one hpt test left and I am trying not to use it lol.

Good luck! Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck...save that test...lol but keep us updated



future_momma said:


> UPDATE: Today is 17dpo AF supposed to be here today or tomorrow and I feel no PMS symptoms at all...not even cramping and I normally cramp at least all week leading to AF. Since I haven't charted temps this cycle it makes me wonder if I ovulated later or even at all. But going based off of cm and opks estimated ovulation would have been CD 25. My first pos lh surge was on CD 24. Hmmm. I have one hpt test left and I am trying not to use it lol.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so negative opk at 3pm on my last break but had lots of cm so thought maybe it was my urine being diluted from all the water i have to drink to take my vitamins on lunch break so tested again when i got off work just now and opk is totally positive!! Its Game On lmao


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think im ov earlier than expected.... I havent done anything i said i was going to do this cycle, just tons going on at the moment... ... Sigh... I feel like im putting this all on the back burner :( still going to bed, but ahhh..o temping..no soft cups...no laying in bed afterwards.. Guess im just in a funk lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tabs46001 said:


> ok so negative opk at 3pm on my last break but had lots of cm so thought maybe it was my urine being diluted from all the water i have to drink to take my vitamins on lunch break so tested again when i got off work just now and opk is totally positive!! Its Game On lmao

 Did u ever see waynes world and their playing hockey in the street? Their like game onnnn!!! Lol just had a mini giggle!


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm about to go crazy! CD 23, 12dpo and same symptoms as before except I'm now having waves of nasuea, still BFNs though :/ Anyone else in the Tww?


----------



## rmsh1

I think I may have finally entered the TWW, but wont get cross hairs for a few days! Gosh everyone else is in and out of TWW in the time I have one! Stupid long cycles


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am in the tww and going absolutely crazy



littlemisscie said:


> I'm about to go crazy! CD 23, 12dpo and same symptoms as before except I'm now having waves of nasuea, still BFNs though :/ Anyone else in the Tww?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

im only 4dpo...i am not that far in lol 


rmsh1 said:


> I think I may have finally entered the TWW, but wont get cross hairs for a few days! Gosh everyone else is in and out of TWW in the time I have one! Stupid long cycles


----------



## nipsnnibbles

only 4dpo and im going crazy, getting the urge to poas...way too soon...this is torture!!
how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I think im ov earlier than expected.... I havent done anything i said i was going to do this cycle, just tons going on at the moment... ... Sigh... I feel like im putting this all on the back burner :( still going to bed, but ahhh..o temping..no soft cups...no laying in bed afterwards.. Guess im just in a funk lol

I dont do softcups or temp and I have always laid in bed afterwards. Only thing I changed was taking prenatals. No use stressin yourself out more. Good luck love!


----------



## rmsh1

nipsnnibbles, I have attached your chart, I just took a screen dump of it so everyone can take a look :)
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rmsh1

I cant actually see a clear temp shift to ovulation in your chart :( i would expect your post ovlation temps to be a lot higher than baseline


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you sooo much!! this is my first month doing all of this! and on march 12th cd18 i had a fever....
i reallllly appreciate your help....


rmsh1 said:


> nipsnnibbles, I have attached your chart, I just took a screen dump of it so everyone can take a look :)


----------



## future_momma

UPDATE: :cry: cycle is a annovulatory cycle. CD 44 today past what would be my normal lp and took hpt bfn. Took temp yesterdat and today and they were WAY to low to be in lp stage and no AF.


----------



## mrswemyss

PS!!! I so wish we had a "like" button rather than a "thanks" button... maybe I am too addicted to facebook?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mrswemyss said:


> PS!!! I so wish we had a "like" button rather than a "thanks" button... maybe I am too addicted to facebook?

I feel the same lol... My thanks are likes!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I think im ov earlier than expected.... I havent done anything i said i was going to do this cycle, just tons going on at the moment... ... Sigh... I feel like im putting this all on the back burner :( still going to bed, but ahhh..o temping..no soft cups...no laying in bed afterwards.. Guess im just in a funk lol
> 
> I dont do softcups or temp and I have always laid in bed afterwards. Only thing I changed was taking prenatals. No use stressin yourself out more. Good luck love!Click to expand...

Thanks!! :) oh i wanted to tell u..my hubbies cousin just had a baby girl and they named her. Kinsley. Reminds me of the name u like kensley!:)


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I think im ov earlier than expected.... I havent done anything i said i was going to do this cycle, just tons going on at the moment... ... Sigh... I feel like im putting this all on the back burner :( still going to bed, but ahhh..o temping..no soft cups...no laying in bed afterwards.. Guess im just in a funk lol
> 
> I dont do softcups or temp and I have always laid in bed afterwards. Only thing I changed was taking prenatals. No use stressin yourself out more. Good luck love!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! :) oh i wanted to tell u..my hubbies cousin just had a baby girl and they named her. Kinsley. Reminds me of the name u like kensley!:)Click to expand...

Oh course they did! Ha. We changed the spelling some. DB Mom's middle name is Lee so we changed it to Kenslee and then used my mother's middle name. My name was always spelled werid so hers should be too! :haha:


----------



## littlemisscie

I was doing some research and a lot of places say Early Response tests and more sensitive then Wondfo. Since my cheapie tests are reading BFN but I have soo many symptoms I'm gonna go buy a pack and take one in the morning. Since AF is due on the 2nd, I'm in the window of the 5 days(barely!) before missed period or whatever. If AF is late, I'm going to call my doctor and get a blood test done. Fingers crossed! I really hope this is our month, 6 months is far too long for me. Espically cause DB and I are both healthy and I have regular 28- 30 day cycles. For those of you who have been in it for a lot longer then me, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## rmsh1

future_momma said:


> UPDATE: :cry: cycle is a annovulatory cycle. CD 44 today past what would be my normal lp and took hpt bfn. Took temp yesterdat and today and they were WAY to low to be in lp stage and no AF.

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck littlemisscie!!


----------



## tabs46001

littlemisscie i know a lot of women who have gotten a bfp on a frer a couple days before it would even show up on a strip test. i have over a week before i cant test cause i o today but im hoping the 10miu test strips will give me a bfp this cycle : )


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck..keep us posted!! :thumbup:


littlemisscie said:


> I was doing some research and a lot of places say Early Response tests and more sensitive then Wondfo. Since my cheapie tests are reading BFN but I have soo many symptoms I'm gonna go buy a pack and take one in the morning. Since AF is due on the 2nd, I'm in the window of the 5 days(barely!) before missed period or whatever. If AF is late, I'm going to call my doctor and get a blood test done. Fingers crossed! I really hope this is our month, 6 months is far too long for me. Espically cause DB and I are both healthy and I have regular 28- 30 day cycles. For those of you who have been in it for a lot longer then me, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## littlemisscie

BFN:( I bought a two pack though so I might take the 2nd on the day af is supposed to come.I dont think this is our month.


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> BFN:( I bought a two pack though so I might take the 2nd on the day af is supposed to come.I dont think this is our month.

:hugs:
Why are you feeling lonely?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you rmsh1, i finalllly got my chart up here, if you ladies want to take a look :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

down be down, you still have 3 days left, your not out yet it stillll may be too soon :dust: your way


littlemisscie said:


> BFN:( I bought a two pack though so I might take the 2nd on the day af is supposed to come.I dont think this is our month.


----------



## rmsh1

nipsnnibbles said:


> thank you rmsh1, i finalllly got my chart up here, if you ladies want to take a look :)

Yay! And it's looking good too!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thanks to you!! now im not sooo confused lol!!
i have my FX'D for you lots and lots of :dust: your way!! ill say a prayer for you!! 
now i can actually see when i ovulated, and we were bd'ing the whole time...fx'd for me too....:)


rmsh1 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> thank you rmsh1, i finalllly got my chart up here, if you ladies want to take a look :)
> 
> Yay! And it's looking good too!Click to expand...


----------



## rmsh1

:dust: to you too! We were BDing at the right times too, CD26, 27, 28 and 29 and cross hairs are for CD28, so perfect!


----------



## paula181

*Hi ladies count me in too 

I have been on here since 2010 also and up to now haven't been blessed with a BFP yet!! I have a daughter whose turning 8, I thought she would be a big sister by now!!

Good luck ladies 

xx*


----------



## rmsh1

Welcome Paula and good luck!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

welcome :dust: to you allllll



paula181 said:


> *Hi ladies count me in too
> 
> I have been on here since 2010 also and up to now haven't been blessed with a BFP yet!! I have a daughter whose turning 8, I thought she would be a big sister by now!!
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> xx*


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> BFN:( I bought a two pack though so I might take the 2nd on the day af is supposed to come.I dont think this is our month.
> 
> :hugs:
> Why are you feeling lonely?Click to expand...

I dont think DB is in it as much as I am. He doesn't really care about anything it seems but is never opposed to DTD. I just wish he was more involved and cared more? It's like I'm TTC and he's NTNP and he just thinks I'm crazy. Anytime I bring it up to my mother she gives me this dirty look and says "It'll happen when it happens" and my sister just found out she's 4 weeks (pregnant on accident) and she just says "Try harder" Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## shradha

Welcome paula...:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> BFN:( I bought a two pack though so I might take the 2nd on the day af is supposed to come.I dont think this is our month.
> 
> :hugs:
> Why are you feeling lonely?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think DB is in it as much as I am. He doesn't really care about anything it seems but is never opposed to DTD. I just wish he was more involved and cared more? It's like I'm TTC and he's NTNP and he just thinks I'm crazy. Anytime I bring it up to my mother she gives me this dirty look and says "It'll happen when it happens" and my sister just found out she's 4 weeks (pregnant on accident) and she just says "Try harder" Anyone else feel this way?Click to expand...

My OH is on board with it all but he is not interested in all the nitty gritty bits. He laughs at me putting my feet in the air. So I vent on here a lot, as I have no one to talk to about it as we are not telling anyone we are TTC. So there is a lot I dont tell OH


----------



## tabs46001

My dh is the same way he takes the vitamins i got him but other than that showing up for bd'ing is the extent of what he is involved in lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

littlemisscie
o yes, my mom says don't try so hard , relax, you and your brother werent planned.. g's mom thanx!! I WANNA SCREAM!! and my friend just found out she is accidentally preggers (6weeks) and she dont have an apartment,a job, or a long term bf...
as far as your DB, men dont seem to understand!!! maybe having a talk with him as to how bad you really want this will make him understand!!
my DB is all for having a baby, he thinks me chartting is awesome but he dont help!!! and he says im fermenting when i put my softcups in and elevate my hips with feet in air immediately after.....




littlemisscie said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> BFN:( I bought a two pack though so I might take the 2nd on the day af is supposed to come.I dont think this is our month.
> 
> :hugs:
> Why are you feeling lonely?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think DB is in it as much as I am. He doesn't really care about anything it seems but is never opposed to DTD. I just wish he was more involved and cared more? It's like I'm TTC and he's NTNP and he just thinks I'm crazy. Anytime I bring it up to my mother she gives me this dirty look and says "It'll happen when it happens" and my sister just found out she's 4 weeks (pregnant on accident) and she just says "Try harder" Anyone else feel this way?Click to expand...


----------



## wantingmybfp

https://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b425/studyqt/th_test3.jpg

?! i think i'm only 7dpo...cos i got 2 positive opk's 13 days apart.. and my pcos i think the second one was true ovulation... bfp???


----------



## rmsh1

If that is an OPK, I would try a hcg test. LH can be in your system at different times, some people can get a faint line at various times of her cycle

But I can see the line


----------



## wantingmybfp

that is an hcg test lol


----------



## rmsh1

If you are only 7dpo, maybe wait a few days try an hcg test, that will tell you for sure!


----------



## wantingmybfp

this is an hcg test though lol i have a drs appt thursday


----------



## littlemisscie

Blek. DB's best friend's wife just found out shes pregnant and they didn't even want kids. I'm about to cry :cry: 


I'm so pathetic haha


----------



## rmsh1

Ahhhhhh so sorry! I am completely reading your messages wrong,

OK so I see a line!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> Blek. DB's best friend's wife just found out shes pregnant and they didn't even want kids. I'm about to cry :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm so pathetic haha

:hugs:


----------



## wantingmybfp

littlemisscie said:


> Blek. DB's best friend's wife just found out shes pregnant and they didn't even want kids. I'm about to cry :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm so pathetic haha

you're not pathetic i promise!!! i'm sorry.. but youre not out yet!!! according to your ticker! lol 


and thank youuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemisscie

I swear I feel broken in some way. Blahhh. Thanks guys. I had no where else to go and vent except for on here. ha.


----------



## rmsh1

I can only hope I see the same in a few weeks, FX, cos I am FINALLY in the TWW, yet another long cycle


----------



## wantingmybfp

fingers totallllly crossed!!!


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> I swear I feel broken in some way. Blahhh. Thanks guys. I had no where else to go and vent except for on here. ha.

I can admit that I have become one of "those" women. Yes, that's right, those women who have baby/pregnancy envy, to the point where I am almost not happy for my pregnant friends cos I want it to be me soooo bad

I never thought I would be one of "those" women, but unfortunately I am


----------



## rmsh1

wantingmybfp said:


> fingers totallllly crossed!!!

So what was your method this successful cycle?? We BD at all the right times, so I have hope, just my late ovulation makes me worry my egg wont be so good


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I swear I feel broken in some way. Blahhh. Thanks guys. I had no where else to go and vent except for on here. ha.
> 
> I can admit that I have become one of "those" women. Yes, that's right, those women who have baby/pregnancy envy, to the point where I am almost not happy for my pregnant friends cos I want it to be me soooo bad
> 
> I never thought I would be one of "those" women, but unfortunately I amClick to expand...

Yeah I know how you feel. blek, DB doesn't understand why I'm so upset. ....Men.


----------



## wantingmybfp

rmsh1 said:


> wantingmybfp said:
> 
> 
> fingers totallllly crossed!!!
> 
> So what was your method this successful cycle?? We BD at all the right times, so I have hope, just my late ovulation makes me worry my egg wont be so goodClick to expand...

well i took soy iso for 5 days and i took fertibella. idk which did the trick but something did! also we used preseed. that helps the swimmers too!


----------



## rmsh1

I use preseed. What is fertibella?

Did the soy make you ovulate earlier? What CD did you O on? I REALLY want to try soy but you aren't meant to take it if you have thyroid problems and i have cysts on my thryoid, so I am out for that one :(


----------



## rmsh1

Oh I dont tell my OH when i get down about seeing other pregnant women, he doesnt like to see me upset and knows the TTC thing is stressing me. I just vent on here LOL


----------



## wantingmybfp

rmsh1 said:


> I use preseed. What is fertibella?
> 
> Did the soy make you ovulate earlier? What CD did you O on? I REALLY want to try soy but you aren't meant to take it if you have thyroid problems and i have cysts on my thryoid, so I am out for that one :(

fertibella is like fertilaid and fertility blend. just a mix of stuff that is spose to help you and stuff. idk what day i o'd on.. i thought i o'd like on easter but i think it was just seven days ago now lol


----------



## rmsh1

when was your last AF?


----------



## wantingmybfp

march 24th.


----------



## rmsh1

Sounds like a long cycle like mine! My Af was on March 29th


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My best friends baby girl khloe is going to be born anyday now :( happy n sad at the same time.... Sigh.... Its only cycle 3 for me.. It still kills me!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

ii totally am too!!!


rmsh1 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I swear I feel broken in some way. Blahhh. Thanks guys. I had no where else to go and vent except for on here. ha.
> 
> I can admit that I have become one of "those" women. Yes, that's right, those women who have baby/pregnancy envy, to the point where I am almost not happy for my pregnant friends cos I want it to be me soooo bad
> 
> I never thought I would be one of "those" women, but unfortunately I amClick to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good night ladies 
:dust: to all
im going to poas in the am...i cant hold out any longer!! 
gn


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> good night ladies
> :dust: to all
> im going to poas in the am...i cant hold out any longer!!
> gn

Gooood luck!


----------



## wantingmybfp

Nikkilewis14 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> good night ladies
> :dust: to all
> im going to poas in the am...i cant hold out any longer!!
> gn
> 
> Gooood luck!Click to expand...

super duper good luck!!!!


----------



## tabs46001

nipsnnibbles said:


> good night ladies
> :dust: to all
> im going to poas in the am...i cant hold out any longer!!
> gn


good luck ; )


----------



## mrswemyss

rmsh1 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I swear I feel broken in some way. Blahhh. Thanks guys. I had no where else to go and vent except for on here. ha.
> 
> I can admit that I have become one of "those" women. Yes, that's right, those women who have baby/pregnancy envy, to the point where I am almost not happy for my pregnant friends cos I want it to be me soooo bad
> 
> I never thought I would be one of "those" women, but unfortunately I amClick to expand...

I feel the same, never thought that'd be me....but it is :( 
Good luck everyone trying. Hsg tomorrow, then I have tenish days to start trying again


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> BFN:( I bought a two pack though so I might take the 2nd on the day af is supposed to come.I dont think this is our month.
> 
> :hugs:
> Why are you feeling lonely?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think DB is in it as much as I am. He doesn't really care about anything it seems but is never opposed to DTD. I just wish he was more involved and cared more? It's like I'm TTC and he's NTNP and he just thinks I'm crazy. Anytime I bring it up to my mother she gives me this dirty look and says "It'll happen when it happens" and my sister just found out she's 4 weeks (pregnant on accident) and she just says "Try harder" Anyone else feel this way?Click to expand...

Makes me wanna vomit when someone gets knocked up and isn't trying! Also why do people say that? My mom said it will happen it took me two yrs ... Or ppl say quit trying so hard, or when r yall having kids. Omg!!!! Everyone shut up lol


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck nipsnnibbles! Post here straight away! LOL


----------



## shradha

nipsnnibbles said:


> good night ladies
> :dust: to all
> im going to poas in the am...i cant hold out any longer!!
> gn

:thumbup: good luck........


----------



## nipsnnibbles

View attachment 388873


:bfp::happydance: 
:dust: :dust: to you all

i never thought id get my BFP, after all the stress and termoil, thank you ladies soooo much for being my shoulder, and helping me:hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> View attachment 388873
> 
> 
> :bfp::happydance:
> :dust: :dust: to you all
> 
> i never thought id get my BFP, after all the stress and termoil, thank you ladies soooo much for being my shoulder, and helping me:hugs:

Omgggggggg congrats ladyyyyy!! Sooo happy for u :) h&h 9 mo!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

THANK you NIKKI,
is your last name lewis if you dont mind me asking???


Nikkilewis14 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388873
> 
> 
> :bfp::happydance:
> :dust: :dust: to you all
> 
> i never thought id get my BFP, after all the stress and termoil, thank you ladies soooo much for being my shoulder, and helping me:hugs:
> 
> Omgggggggg congrats ladyyyyy!! Sooo happy for u :) h&h 9 mo!Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes it is :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thats my fiance's last name, thats the only reason i asked! what state do you live in? im in NY
congrats by the way on buying your home!! thats awesome!!


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes it is :)


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats nipsnnibbles that is amazing : )


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you so much!!! 
i havent told anyone in my family or friends!!! i am making triple sure !! bc last year on may 5th we had a BFP but sadly our angel went back to heaven (june 20th) our due date was jan 10th 2012, this is the weirdest case of deja vu EVER!! i have to find a goood obgyn here!!:dance:



tabs46001 said:


> Congrats nipsnnibbles that is amazing : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> thats my fiance's last name, thats the only reason i asked! what state do you live in? im in NY
> congrats by the way on buying your home!! thats awesome!!
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is :)Click to expand...

We live in pennsylvania! Lol thanks about the house were really excited!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i was born and raised in PA, thats where my family lives!! if u dont mind me asking what part? i was from luzerne county!! my family lives all over from wilkes-barre, scranton, tunkhanok,exeter, pittston, harrisburgh,dallas,harding, swoyersville....literally alllll over 


Nikkilewis14 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> thats my fiance's last name, thats the only reason i asked! what state do you live in? im in NY
> congrats by the way on buying your home!! thats awesome!!
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live in pennsylvania! Lol thanks about the house were really excited!!Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> i was born and raised in PA, thats where my family lives!! if u dont mind me asking what part? i was from luzerne county!! my family lives all over from wilkes-barre, scranton, tunkhanok,exeter, pittston, harrisburgh,dallas,harding, swoyersville....literally alllll over
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> thats my fiance's last name, thats the only reason i asked! what state do you live in? im in NY
> congrats by the way on buying your home!! thats awesome!!
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live in pennsylvania! Lol thanks about the house were really excited!!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Omggggggggg! We live in plains :). Luzerne county!! Hahaha thats so crazy! Currently we live in wilkes barre in hisngrandmother old house but the new place is in laflin /plains area hahahahha


----------



## rmsh1

Ahhh congrats nipsnnibles! Guess I wont have to stalk your chart anymore after finally getting it all set up and working LOL


----------



## nipsnnibbles

nikki..omfg i was born and raised in plains pa, ion gouge street, offa abbott..i went to leo e solomon plains elementary and jr high...and before that was built i went to maffett street!!
what street do you live on?


Nikkilewis14 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> i was born and raised in PA, thats where my family lives!! if u dont mind me asking what part? i was from luzerne county!! my family lives all over from wilkes-barre, scranton, tunkhanok,exeter, pittston, harrisburgh,dallas,harding, swoyersville....literally alllll over
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> thats my fiance's last name, thats the only reason i asked! what state do you live in? im in NY
> congrats by the way on buying your home!! thats awesome!!
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live in pennsylvania! Lol thanks about the house were really excited!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omggggggggg! We live in plains :). Luzerne county!! Hahaha thats so crazy! Currently we live in wilkes barre in hisngrandmother old house but the new place is in laflin /plains area hahahahhaClick to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

LOL! im sorry!! after all your hard work for me!!! i appreciate all you did for me, believe me i am greatful!! just as i get my chartting down pat....im going to make triple sure tho bc of last summer.


rmsh1 said:


> Ahhh congrats nipsnnibles! Guess I wont have to stalk your chart anymore after finally getting it all set up and working LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha... this is tooo weird! lol but in a good way..my husbands family is from rose ave in plains, the lewis's obviously lol.. and my family is from all around wilkes barre (benson is my maiden) hubby just turned 30, and im 26. I went to solomen for jr high and then went to coughlin for highschool... sos did my hubby but i beleive he was at the old plains highschool first (which is now a school for behavioral kids, they call it the ALC now haha)

currently we live on madison st in wilkes barre (we live here for free bc it is his grams house, beleive me, i dispise this area and cant stand it.. its awful to be in anymore with the crime)... our new house is on ridgewood ave in keystone.. nont sure if u know where dans keystone grill is, but its right up the road :) very nice and quiet area!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

OMG!! weird (ina good way as u said) yes WB is shitty!! but it has its good areas..my grandmother lives ina nice area there..i forget exact street name ill find out tho!!! we probably went to school together bc im only 24 and went to solomon!! my brother is 26, i dont think he got to go to solomon tho bc he was in coughlin...we probably know all of the same people...this is so ironic! 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahaha... this is tooo weird! lol but in a good way..my husbands family is from rose ave in plains, the lewis's obviously lol.. and my family is from all around wilkes barre (benson is my maiden) hubby just turned 30, and im 26. I went to solomen for jr high and then went to coughlin for highschool... sos did my hubby but i beleive he was at the old plains highschool first (which is now a school for behavioral kids, they call it the ALC now haha)
> 
> currently we live on madison st in wilkes barre (we live here for free bc it is his grams house, beleive me, i dispise this area and cant stand it.. its awful to be in anymore with the crime)... our new house is on ridgewood ave in keystone.. nont sure if u know where dans keystone grill is, but its right up the road :) very nice and quiet area!


----------



## rmsh1

Now nipsnnibbles, you have to tell us all what you did to help get that BFP and what symptoms you had in the TWW!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

Hsg done. Let's pray for my bfp! Congrats nips


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck mrswemyss


----------



## littlemisscie

AF is due on the 2nd so I should start spotting tomorrow. Still getting BFNs so I think I'm out for this month. I'm going to do OPKs this next cycle but have never used them. Can someone kinda talk me through them?


----------



## rmsh1

Well this is my system, and it works cos I get good cm. Due to my cycles being all over the place, I don't start using OPKs til I get watery cm. I test once a day, at 5.30pm when I get home from work and I try to hold my urine from lunch time til then, and drink very little (I make up for it after that 5.30pm wee though!)

Once I get EWCM I might start testing a couple of times a day. On CD27 this cycle I had an almost positive, not quite as dark as the control line. So the next day (CD28) I tested with my second urine, positive, checked again twice more that day, all positive, and darker than the control line. Next day (CD29) I tested once and it was still positive but the test line was only as dark as the control so I think CD28 was my true surge. That is what I do!

By CD30 they were definite negatives.


----------



## littlemisscie

So the lines get darker as you're closer to ovulating and when it's darker then the control line, youre good to go? On average DB and I dtd every other day but I want to make sure we get it down!


----------



## littlemisscie

Does this seem right? According to this AF is 2 days late but my cycles are werid since my chemical. I'm so freakin confused ha.



Edit : if that's too little to read it says that AF should be due on the 28th and that my cycles are 27 days long. AF came 2/8 , 3/8 and 4/3.
 



Attached Files:







ovulation.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tabs46001

we dtd every other day during my fertile period and then every day from the time i get a positive opk until i get my cross hairs on my chart ...hope you get that bfp instead though : )


----------



## rmsh1

tabs46001 said:


> we dtd every other day during my fertile period and then every day from the time i get a positive opk until i get my cross hairs on my chart ...hope you get that bfp instead though : )

We do this too!


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> So the lines get darker as you're closer to ovulating and when it's darker then the control line, youre good to go? On average DB and I dtd every other day but I want to make sure we get it down!

It is different for everyone. Right up to CD27, I got zilch, and I think on CD27 I only got an almost positive as I was so close to surging. You may not see anything up until the day of your surge, so you gotta keep testing once a day and if you get EWCM you should test more frequently in case you miss your surge. I missed mine last cycle!

Oh and a positive does not have to be darker than the control, just has to be at least as dark :) They say the first day of positive is your surge, even if you get more positives on the next few days


----------



## rmsh1

I will post a pic of my OPKs for this cycle tonight if I remember


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> Does this seem right? According to this AF is 2 days late but my cycles are werid since my chemical. I'm so freakin confused ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : if that's too little to read it says that AF should be due on the 28th and that my cycles are 27 days long. AF came 2/8 , 3/8 and 4/3.

Unless you know for sure when you ovulated, there is no way of knowing if you are late yet :( You may have ovulated later than you think


----------



## littlemisscie

Some days I hate TTC. blah ha.


----------



## rmsh1

It is very hard!


----------



## tabs46001

I got my cross hairs i am officially 3dpo and in the 2ww : ) i have no regrets this time that there was more we could do we literally did everything possible so it will either happen or it wont and then its back to the drawing board, really hoping it happens though


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck tabs

We did everything we could as well, FX it works for us all


----------



## littlemisscie

So far theres no sign of AF, no spotting or cramps (which there usually is) Hopefully she stays away! 
:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck littlemisscie!


----------



## littlemisscie

You too! I'd love to get my BFP with someone from this thread so we can be bump buddies too!


----------



## rmsh1

I'm trying! LOL sending all positive thoughts to my uterus, praying there is a little bean in there. I will start a journal if I get a bfp, starting a TTC journal would be too much for me I think


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> I'm trying! LOL sending all positive thoughts to my uterus, praying there is a little bean in there. I will start a journal if I get a bfp, starting a TTC journal would be too much for me I think

I always start out with good intentions but life gets in the way. When I get my BFP, I want to start one of these https://www.tummy-talk.com/. So I can write down all the things I wonder and think about the baby, blah blah blah. Since this will be my only child, I really want to make sure I remember everything ha.


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm so hoping to have mine too!! But I haven't even had my trying part yet.


----------



## jennahlou

can i be a buddy too please :)
jennah :) x

baby :dust: to every one


----------



## littlemisscie

Blak I was talking to my sister who just found out she's pregnant (accidently) and she was like "You fake your body into being pregnant every month just quit trying and let it happen how it's supposed to" 

I'm so livid. She thinks since I'm not cramping right now (which I usually do when AF comes so I'm taking it as a good sign that Im not) and she is that I can't be pregnant because apparently you have to cramp for the first 6 weeks. What the heck? Blahhhh


I want my BFP that much more now just to prove her wrong!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope u alllll get your bfp !! :) and little misscie, my sis in law said the same thing to me... I know how u feel.. Dont u just want to scream?!


----------



## rmsh1

Hi jennah and welcome!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Having cramps is perfectly normal during your first trimester but not having them is just as normal...dont let her stress you out cause the stress can keep you from the bfp lol my sister says the same thing but i think she is just jealous because she is ttc and has no kids and i have 1 and was at least able to get pregnant the second time but it ended in m/c.. When i got pregnant last time she stressed me out so much you have to not listen to those kind of negative people : )


----------



## littlemisscie

Well af still has shown no signs of coming and it should be full flow today:happydance: but according to my cycle length it was due the 29th. My chemical messed up my cycles so Im not 100% sure when shes due(today would be day 30 which is whay they were before the chemical) I think Im going to try and make an appointment to get a blood test done.


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh good luck little misscie! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> Ohhhh good luck little misscie! Hope this is it for you!

Thanks! My nausea has increased every day and is more constant and Im having to use the rest room every 20 mins. Also there was like a clump of white,thick,sticky cm in my panties last night. I woke up in the middle of the night, bummed out cause it felt like Af came but there was no blood at all. Hope these are all good signs or I really am crazy!


----------



## rmsh1

They sound like good signs to me!


----------



## tabs46001

They def sound like promising signs ; )


----------



## littlemisscie

Doctor said she won't do a blood test for another 2 weeks. I guess I'm starting my TWW again....


----------



## rmsh1

In those two weeks you will just have to keep testing!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

littlemisscie, why wont she do the blood test for another 2weeks??? thats not nice


littlemisscie said:


> Doctor said she won't do a blood test for another 2 weeks. I guess I'm starting my TWW again....


----------



## tabs46001

So nipsnnibbles i have been stalking your chart thanks for leaving it up by the way lol you seemed to have a gradual rise in temps so it gave me hope cause i have had 3 temps above cover then a dip at 4dpo and then back up to just a normal temp and not a high one like my temp usually sky rockets after o so im hoping tomorrow it just keeps going up : )


----------



## littlemisscie

Im not sure. I had a light, shorter af on the 2nd of april and then light bleeding on the 17th through the 19th? Could i be ovulating now (the timing would be right and im having lots of ewcm) and af was on the 17th? If thats the case we havent dtd sincr the 1st :/ . My chemical really messed up my cycles.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

do you think your preggo??? thats how i knew it....the high temps then the "fall back rise"!! yah i figure that way everyone can see what i did...:) have you taken an HPT>?


tabs46001 said:


> So nipsnnibbles i have been stalking your chart thanks for leaving it up by the way lol you seemed to have a gradual rise in temps so it gave me hope cause i have had 3 temps above cover then a dip at 4dpo and then back up to just a normal temp and not a high one like my temp usually sky rockets after o so im hoping tomorrow it just keeps going up : )


----------



## nipsnnibbles

that EWCM sounds like your ovulating, you should get to BMS (baby making sex) have you tried an OPK??? hows your temp???


littlemisscie said:


> Im not sure. I had a light, shorter af on the 2nd of april and then light bleeding on the 17th through the 19th? Could i be ovulating now (the timing would be right and im having lots of ewcm) and af was on the 17th? If thats the case we havent dtd sincr the 1st :/ . My chemical really messed up my cycles.


----------



## tabs46001

I honestly dont know ever since the miscarriage i get prego symtoms everytime i ovulate until af comes and with that i made a vow that i was not symptom spotting this cycle or testing until later but tomorrow is my bday so i might have to tomorrow just for bday luck and then our 6 year wedding anniversary is sunday so i may need to test then too lmao


----------



## nipsnnibbles

I would wait until sunday, i just looked at your chart...tmrw will be toooo sooon...just wait till sunday...its hard but that way youll give it more time for the hormones to build up :hugs:


tabs46001 said:


> I honestly dont know ever since the miscarriage i get prego symtoms everytime i ovulate until af comes and with that i made a vow that i was not symptom spotting this cycle or testing until later but tomorrow is my bday so i might have to tomorrow just for bday luck and then our 6 year wedding anniversary is sunday so i may need to test then too lmao


----------



## littlemisscie

Ive had ewcm for 2 days now so I think I might have missed the eggie since we havent dtd for 2 days. Well bd tonight and hope I didnt :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OK ladies, finally back on the TWW! I was talking to nipsnnibbles and I think i either ovulated earlier (by 2 days) or yesterday... We bedded everyday except yesterday!! I feel like I tried and tried and tried and on the day it meant the most I didnt do it! :( Kind of upset with myself but oh well what r ya gunna do!?

My blood sugar was just all over the place yesterday and I accidentely forgot my needle at home to take insulin so my sugar was sky high all day which means I was thirsty, dry mouth, cranky ALLL DAY.. the last thing I wanted to do was have sex.. grrr.. poor hubby seems wiped out too :(

I guess just hoping and praying we caught it.. Good luck again to all!

and Misscie! Good luck I hope you get your bfp! and u too tabs! wait it out to test like nips said. But i know how much torture that is, which is why i invested in internet cheapies haha i can test all i want without feeling guilty for all the money spent :)

Good luck again alL!


----------



## rmsh1

Misscie you are not out as those little sperm can live a good few days in fertile cm. 

Nikki, welcome to the TWW again

I am 7 or 8 dpo today, time is dragging


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> Misscie you are not out as those little sperm can live a good few days in fertile cm.
> 
> Nikki, welcome to the TWW again
> 
> I am 7 or 8 dpo today, time is dragging

I hope so. I checked my CM about an hour ago (not the classiest moment of my day :haha: ) I went from having like white sticky kinda glob like (May 1st) to more of a watery, clear/white slippery type. Which is more fertile?

There's quite a bit of it too, it's even making my panties wet:wacko:

I keep getting mixed answers on google.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck id be checking daily at that point:)
and misscie, get on it! U seem to be fertile! :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Good luck id be checking daily at that point:)
> and misscie, get on it! U seem to be fertile! :)

Thank you! If I O'd sometime soon that'd mean we all would be close cycle wise and all get our BFPs and be bump buddies! Can't stop thinkin about bump buddiesss!:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hahahha i know! I dont think i caught it this time thoughso this month prob isnt it.aghhhh


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Love the quote misscie!


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm still waiting to ovulate... Impatiently! Suppose to the tenth (ish)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hurry it up mrs !! :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Love the quote misscie!

Thanks! Saw it on my blog site and thought it was appropriate for TTC!


----------



## Kaiecee

im looking for a ttc buddy i have 2 kids with a previuous bf of 12 years but it didnt work out.

now im with a wonderful man who wants kids and id like to give him tha but the only issue we have is his slow mobility but his quality and wuantity is good.
i ovulate on my own for 3 months we did 100mg of clomid thinking it could help us out but nope.

so in 2 weeks approx. ill be doing my first round of iui with 150mg of clomid and it would b nice to talk to others ttc just like me
:)


----------



## rmsh1

Misscie, watery cm is more fertile than the cloudy stuff! Get BDing


----------



## tabs46001

Ya this sounds silly but i was told by my doc that the most fertile is when it looks like the egg whites before you cook the egg lol i was really confused about it when we started ttc so i had to ask lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> im looking for a ttc buddy i have 2 kids with a previuous bf of 12 years but it didnt work out.
> 
> now im with a wonderful man who wants kids and id like to give him tha but the only issue we have is his slow mobility but his quality and wuantity is good.
> i ovulate on my own for 3 months we did 100mg of clomid thinking it could help us out but nope.
> 
> so in 2 weeks approx. ill be doing my first round of iui with 150mg of clomid and it would b nice to talk to others ttc just like me
> :)


Good luck and welcome!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

its true the most fertile quality cervical mucus is the eggwhite looking, it provides the most fertile living enviroment for the sperm!! it usually goes dry,sticky,creamy,eggwhites... when you see that eggwhite GET TO BABY MAKING SEX LADIES, exspecially if there is alot..thats the BEST TIME TO CONCEIVE :happydance:


tabs46001 said:


> Ya this sounds silly but i was told by my doc that the most fertile is when it looks like the egg whites before you cook the egg lol i was really confused about it when we started ttc so i had to ask lol


----------



## rmsh1

I always get watery for a good few days before EWCM, so I know when to start paying careful attention LOL


----------



## littlemisscie

Ive never seen my "ewcm" i dont think (or I have and didnt know thats what I was looking at) Ive been dry, straight water looking, big clump of thick stuff in my panties and then white/clear. Then again I cant remember the last time I looked at a raw egg whote :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

raw egg white is just thick and clear, like a jelly fish! LOL I cant believe what TTC does to people, as I will admit I have "played" with my EWCM to confirm it was what it was meant to be. It literally feels like egg white and is VERY stretchy! It is best to look at cm after a bowel movement


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im the same way... clumpy, then it starts to thin out and get stretchier.. which is why i feel i ovulated earlier than the 2nd... a few days after my period it was cl;umpy, white.. then it thinned out, and I noticed i was "in the mood" and we dtd then.. when it said it was my fertile time I wasnt wet, nothing, didnt want to do the deed. I dunno tho maybe my bodies screwed up lol


----------



## tabs46001

This last cycle i had fertile cm for 3 days before i got a positive opk and then 1 days after


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm really sick today (borderline throwing up) and have sharp pains tinging through my breats at some point and are otherwise sore and heavy. Still having a lot of watery cm. I hate waiting it out!!:wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: misscie


----------



## littlemisscie

Hows everyone feeling? I know people are in the TWW. Any symptoms yet


----------



## rmsh1

Nothing I could definitely call a symptom. A few twinges, but nothing like IB or steady temp rise


----------



## Sweetp79

First possible symptom I had was lastnight... Was hot flashes! I'm still having EWCM though ... Only 10 days tell testing left. I'm nervous!


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> Nothing I could definitely call a symptom. A few twinges, but nothing like IB or steady temp rise


how many dpo are you?


----------



## rmsh1

8 or 9 dpo :)


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> 8 or 9 dpo :)

Maybe the eggy is still implanting!!:happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

I hope so! I "think" these cramps are differnet from usual, but really, they are probably jsut normal! LOL


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> I hope so! I "think" these cramps are differnet from usual, but really, they are probably jsut normal! LOL

I know how that goes! :hugs: 

When are you gonna test?


----------



## rmsh1

We head to Rome on Thursday, so if no spotting by Wednesday, I might test then, otherwise will see if AF arrives on Friday in Rome, and if not, test then


----------



## rmsh1

Misscie you need a chart for me to stalk!


----------



## littlemisscie

I tried charting, I suck at it. Ha

Keep us updated on Wednesday! I'm going to try and hold out till Mother's day to test. It may still be too soon but I'm gonna try!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aahhhh wish i wasnt super emotional tonight :(.


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Aahhhh wish i wasnt super emotional tonight :(.

What goin on Nikki?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont know... Like i just dont feel like hubbies attracted to me.. Which makes me think he doesnt want a baby even though he says he does... I dunno it seems like im pulling teeth to get him to have sex w me sometimes.. Imean.. I dont think im THAT unattractive :( maybe im overthinking things.


----------



## tabs46001

Its not you nikki my hubby gets like that its just that we are wearing them out during o time lol i had to cut back on the dtd during the time im not o'ing so he is more ready for the week of getting it constantly lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i know and we do the same...maybeim just being crabby and its making me unapproachable!i dont kno y im crabby tho!!meh... Just oneof them days i guess


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Any symptoms ladies?!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Any symptoms ladies?!

I think I'm still in my fertile phase since all I want to do is :sex: haha


----------



## tabs46001

for me as odd as a symptom as it is certain foods arent going right through me like they normally would lol i have ibs so normally fast food mexican food stuff like that always go right through me but not the last week....we went to a mexican restaurant tonight for my bday and i have never ever ate there and not had to go straight home before until tonight lmao haha tmi i know but there really isnt a tmi when your ttc lmao


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh jeez no i knowhow u feel...i have ibs too... Literally all week im gassy and diahreea(ewwwww lol) 2 xs a day and ive barely ate anything... Obv no symptoms here either only 2 dpo..

Misscie ...yea ur prob def fertile lol


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm also having very low cramping. I hope these are o cramps! DB last night and hoping to tonight if not tomorrow


----------



## rmsh1

My OH and I ALWAYS have a big break from BDing after O LOL

I dont think it is that he isn't attracted to me, just that we really did a lot of BDIng over the 4 weeks leading to O. We finally BD last night after not doing it since CD29!

Hope you feel better Nikki


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi I have PCSO. And im in need of a TTC friend someone who understands what Im going through as Im finding it so hard to get pregnant, In my early 20's and usually ladies my age are really fertile. :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Sarah

There are lots of people on this site with PCOS. I hope they can help you get through the worrying times

:hugs:


----------



## littlemisscie

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi I have PCSO. And im in need of a TTC friend someone who understands what Im going through as Im finding it so hard to get pregnant, In my early 20's and usually ladies my age are really fertile. :cry:

Im only 21, perfectly healthy and am having a hard time getting pregnant. We have been TTC since October. Keep your head up! :hugs:


----------



## littlemisscie

Just bought "what to expect before youre expecting" has anyone else read this?


----------



## rmsh1

Nope, I havent read anything to do with TTC or pregnancy really


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No but I do know there is a movie coming out based on the book lol. It is supposed to be a comedy whereas the book is just the facts of pregnancy to prepare you. either way i want to read the book and see the movie :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Where my friend :(


----------



## SarahLou372

Kaiecee said:


> Where my friend :(

I was thinking the same thing. Im also looking for friends who are TTC and If they have PCSO can be good knowing im not alone.


----------



## Kaiecee

SarahLou372 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Where my friend :(
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Im also looking for friends who are TTC and If they have PCSO can be good knowing im not alone.Click to expand...

I'm in my 2 ww and am exhausted I hope it a baby and not my period


----------



## Pheonix

Hi there! I completely understand what you r going thru. We've been trying for 18 months now. Everyone I know and their mothers are preggers!! I've been pretty bummed about my current situation, sometimes I just can't help but feel hopeless and wonder what in e world did info to ever deserve this. Anyhooz, u can always drop a message :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Pheonix said:


> Hi there! I completely understand what you r going thru. We've been trying for 18 months now. Everyone I know and their mothers are preggers!! I've been pretty bummed about my current situation, sometimes I just can't help but feel hopeless and wonder what in e world did info to ever deserve this. Anyhooz, u can always drop a message :)

Can I ask what fertility promblem u are having ? 
And it's nice to talk to someone so write me anytime :)


----------



## AshlyNichole

well im 22 years old my name is Ashley and i will love to meet other women who are in the same shoes as me there is notthing like haveing someone to go through the struggle with becuz it is a sturggle i have bben trying for a year now and no luck :(


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes i just bought that book a week ago, and im not too thrilled with it!! have u started reading it


littlemisscie said:


> Just bought "what to expect before youre expecting" has anyone else read this?


----------



## littlemisscie

nipsnnibbles said:


> yes i just bought that book a week ago, and im not too thrilled with it!! have u started reading it
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Just bought "what to expect before youre expecting" has anyone else read this?Click to expand...

I have although I skipped all the "Do I have to quit so and so" section.


----------



## rmsh1

Misscie who is the little boy in your pic?? He's cute


----------



## Kaiecee

AshlyNichole said:


> well im 22 years old my name is Ashley and i will love to meet other women who are in the same shoes as me there is notthing like haveing someone to go through the struggle with becuz it is a sturggle i have bben trying for a year now and no luck :([/Q
> 
> 
> is there a kmown fertility problem preventing u??
> amd im here whenever u need so advice or to vent :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Not sure on my cd still (been having lots of cm since april 28th) but had some cramps last night and am having lots of pinchy,pully feelings in my stomach. :)


----------



## tabs46001

so went to the dollar store to get some cheapie tests for this week and the baby choice dollar store tests have been discontinued they will no longer be carrying them and are being replaced by the blue dye test that is like 6.96 so if you use the dollar general brand tests might want to stock up they have already put them in the last chance aisle where everything gets put until its gone for good. i thought about buying the whole amount they had left but they already look at me funny when i go get 5 lol


----------



## AshlyNichole

thank you so much and i have pcos but i have been on birth control to make my period normal and im taking a medication that stops the b/c from working the way its suppose to so im not sure if its possible that i can b pregnant as we speak now ;( i want to be and so as my fiance'


----------



## AshlyNichole

im happy to no im not the only one with pcos


----------



## AshlyNichole

nipsnnibbles said:


> yes i just bought that book a week ago, and im not too thrilled with it!! have u started reading it

congradulations!!!!!!!!! so how did you feel when you found out .?


----------



## littlemisscie

I think Af may be here. Some blood mixed in with a glob of cm in my panties and dark red ob the tissue when I wiped :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe misscie that sucks :(. Boo... 4 dpo here, possibly six and only sore boobs which is normal for me after ovulation...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tabs46001 said:


> so went to the dollar store to get some cheapie tests for this week and the baby choice dollar store tests have been discontinued they will no longer be carrying them and are being replaced by the blue dye test that is like 6.96 so if you use the dollar general brand tests might want to stock up they have already put them in the last chance aisle where everything gets put until its gone for good. i thought about buying the whole amount they had left but they already look at me funny when i go get 5 lol

Haha ha thats cute! Odd they r discontinuing them,.. Im sure they make a good buck off them lol. Im so funny.....not!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Awe misscie that sucks :(. Boo... 4 dpo here, possibly six and only sore boobs which is normal for me after ovulation...

It doesn't seem to be increasing at all? I'll keep people posted. Since I"m not sure when I O'd or anything, I'm holdin onto the faith that it's IB :)


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm on day 14, I have high fertility according to cbfm so praying its my month!
Sorry littlemisscie :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mrswemyss said:


> I'm on day 14, I have high fertility according to cbfm so praying its my month!
> Sorry littlemisscie :(

Gooood luck :)


----------



## tabs46001

i vowed not to symptom spot this cycle but my body is throwing everything at me to try and get me to lol


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> I think Af may be here. Some blood mixed in with a glob of cm in my panties and dark red ob the tissue when I wiped :(

im so sorry


----------



## littlemisscie

Stupid AF :growlmad: 

Onto month #9 for us. Never through it'd be this hard for me to conceive.


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> Stupid AF :growlmad:
> 
> Onto month #9 for us. Never through it'd be this hard for me to conceive.

hopefully next month im waiting for my af to start in 5 days but hopefully it wont


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> Stupid AF :growlmad:
> 
> Onto month #9 for us. Never through it'd be this hard for me to conceive.

My temp is dropping so think I am out too, and will be 4 weeks before I even ovulate again :(


----------



## tabs46001

ok so plan was to use dollar tree tests then if i see something ill break out my last 2 frer well last night had a very very super faint second line declared it an evap this morning i have a darker faint second line so got a lil excited and dipped the frer in the same fmu and nada well the super faint probably the indent line. They are supposed to be the same sensitivity so maybe a bad few tests from dollar store i dunno see what tomorrow brings lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i use the dollar tree tests and there good! buuut CHECK THE DATES bc sometimes they dont sell fast enough and if u have older tests well there not as accurate, last week i bought one and it was dated for 2011, uhhh yeah!! definately not good...so check those dates and retry!!:thumbup:


tabs46001 said:


> ok so plan was to use dollar tree tests then if i see something ill break out my last 2 frer well last night had a very very super faint second line declared it an evap this morning i have a darker faint second line so got a lil excited and dipped the frer in the same fmu and nada well the super faint probably the indent line. They are supposed to be the same sensitivity so maybe a bad few tests from dollar store i dunno see what tomorrow brings lol


----------



## tabs46001

well just got a gift card in the mail for my bday and my husband had said we werent buying anymore frer until at least thursday but this means i can technically by a box and he would never know hahaha


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> Stupid AF :growlmad:
> 
> Onto month #9 for us. Never through it'd be this hard for me to conceive.

I am with you, month 9 for me... No children , no pregnancies. I thought it'd happen by now :(


----------



## Kaiecee

it seems the last days before af comes or u can test are the longest!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhh only 5 dpo..still no symptoms...


----------



## littlemisscie

AF seems to be 10x heavier then normal this cycle. I had the 2, 3 day bleedings last month, which was the cycle after my chemical (If that makes sense) Anyone else ever experienced this?

My cycle also started on the day it normally did before my chemical and April's out of wack cycle. It ALWAYS started the 7th or the 8th.


----------



## rmsh1

I will be testing tomorrow at 14 dpo if no signals AF is going to come


----------



## tabs46001

goodluck ; )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> AF seems to be 10x heavier then normal this cycle. I had the 2, 3 day bleedings last month, which was the cycle after my chemical (If that makes sense) Anyone else ever experienced this?
> 
> My cycle also started on the day it normally did before my chemical and April's out of wack cycle. It ALWAYS started the 7th or the 8th.

Ahhhh Sometimes my periods are heavier than others. When I spoke to my gyno about this he told me I had a "lazy ovary" i mean this was back yeaaaaaars ago.. meaning i dont release an ovary every month.. However since then my periods are regulated, exactly 28 days usually.. and im starting to think that maybe i still dont release an egg every month. maybe thats why im having such a hard time to conceive...who knows.. all i know is i got to go back and get checked for sure..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

rmsh1 said:


> I will be testing tomorrow at 14 dpo if no signals AF is going to come

fx for you!!

im only 6 dpo and i want to test already... even though I know nothing would show..

Today ive been feeling extra warm.. even tho its freezing outside!
also, im queasy as ever :( my sugar is somewhat normal so I dont think it is that.. and not to add my left nipple was burning yesterday...

I hate symptom spotting :(


----------



## littlemisscie

Im ordering some opks this cycle. I want to make sure Im ovulating


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> I will be testing tomorrow at 14 dpo if no signals AF is going to come

Good luck! Did you test?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yayyyy light brown spotting on undies tonight! Eeeep


----------



## tabs46001

that is a very good sign nikki : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well it looked brownish (light) small area on panties, and when i wiped, light pinkish...having dull cramps...fx. Ahhh


----------



## mrswemyss

Day 16 testing with my cbfm saying high fertility which means close to ovulation time. I'm suppose to ovulate any day this week... Say a prayer!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Praying for u!


----------



## Sha3luvsant

Hi my name is Shae and i have been trying to concieve since december i also need a friend because sadly mine arent the best any takers????


----------



## Reyesfam

future_momma said:


> I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:

I would love to be your buddy. I know exactly what you are feeling.


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well it looked brownish (light) small area on panties, and when i wiped, light pinkish...having dull cramps...fx. Ahhh

Sounds good Nikki!:happydance:

Hopefully a bunch of us with get our BFPs this cycle. I'm hoping since we're using OPKs this month, we can time it JUST right :)

Speaking of, how many OPKs do you guys think I should order for this cycle?


----------



## exilius

Can I be your friend shea? I've been ntnp since last sept, and I suppose I've counted as actively trying since Dec. I am new here :)


----------



## rmsh1

Bfn :(


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> Bfn :(

:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I am not in a good place, I wont ovulate again til June

Leaving for Rome tomorrow, just gotta get through today at work


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I am not in a good place, I wont ovulate again til June
> 
> Leaving for Rome tomorrow, just gotta get through today at workClick to expand...

Enjoy your vaca!:flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

Sha3luvsant said:


> Hi my name is Shae and i have been trying to concieve since december i also need a friend because sadly mine arent the best any takers????

I'll be ur friend I've been ttc since dec. too
And I'm in the same boat as u friends aren't so good sometimes


----------



## Kaiecee

Reyesfam said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:
> 
> I would love to be your buddy. I know exactly what you are feeling.Click to expand...

Id be ur friend I'm in need of some too


----------



## tabs46001

ok ladies so i am either out or i have implantation im thinking im probably out. the last couple days i have had a whole bunch of cm felt wet and when i would wipe a whole bunch on the tp and what looks like eggwhite cm. this morning bfn but when i wiped a whole bunch of bloody cm wiped again and little less blood with the cm so i put on a pad and 15min later went back to bathroom and wiped again and a little pink spots but mostly all cm so now i will have to wait until first break to see if she has fully came out or if i just spotted which would be good sign but it is highly likely that its af that would put me back on cycle length i was before the m/c as well. ill keep you updated lol Say a prayer its not her : ) temp dropped too which is why i think its prob her : (


----------



## nipsnnibbles

:hugs:


rmsh1 said:


> Bfn :(


----------



## tabs46001

Ya i think its her cramps have now hit and i havent cramped like this since the m/c booo on her now i just have to wait for her flow so i can start the count again : (


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ladies I think I got my BFP... but I feel sad since some of you did not :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/1000227-think.html


for some reason I couldnt upload the pic to this threaad, so if you want to look, heres the link


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Nikki, looks positive to me! 

Share all your tips and symptoms please, I must be doing something wrong


----------



## Nikkilewis14

TO be honest.. I ovulated earlier than I thought. I just went with listening to my body.. i was wet, and i was horny lol.. even though it was before my fertile time according to my calendar... I dont know if it is def a positive because it was my only one i took this morning.. im hoping its still positive tomorrow morning.. it did show up after 10 seconds though.. ahh...

symptoms...

day 1-6 nothing
day 7.. nipples were burning
day 8 implantation bleeding.. and slight cramps
day 9 today... bfp...or so i think.


----------



## tabs46001

Nikki that is totally positive you have nothing to feel bad about its amazing congrats : ) : )


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/1000227-think.html
> 
> 
> for some reason I couldnt upload the pic to this threaad, so if you want to look, heres the link

I think that definitely a positive congrats and keep me posted
I'll be talki g mi e in 3 days if the witch hasn't showed up 
Keep ur fingers crossed for me and I'm happy for u :)


----------



## Sha3luvsant

Hi I would love to have u as a friend I don't really have many people I can talk to about this


Kaiecee said:


> Sha3luvsant said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Shae and i have been trying to concieve since december i also need a friend because sadly mine arent the best any takers????
> 
> I'll be ur friend I've been ttc since dec. too
> And I'm in the same boat as u friends aren't so good sometimesClick to expand...


----------



## tabs46001

Nikki you need to go get a digi and then once you see that it will sink in lol and you can definitely change your ticker to prego : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha thanks.. i did another test again at 11am and it was even darker.. im getting a digi after work (well 2) in which I will take tonight and tomorrow morning. Called the doc already and I have a apptment tomorrow at 10am :) They said if I am they dont want to wait wth my blood sugars and all!. Thanks again! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Sha3luvsant said:


> Hi I would love to have u as a friend I don't really have many people I can talk to about this
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sha3luvsant said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Shae and i have been trying to concieve since december i also need a friend because sadly mine arent the best any takers????
> 
> I'll be ur friend I've been ttc since dec. too
> And I'm in the same boat as u friends aren't so good sometimesClick to expand...Click to expand...

What is ur fertility problem is it unexplained?
And are u starting any treatments ?


----------



## littlemisscie

Congratulations! Hoping for our bfp soon!


----------



## future_momma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/1000227-think.html
> 
> 
> for some reason I couldnt upload the pic to this threaad, so if you want to look, heres the link

congrats nikki :happydance:


----------



## future_momma

Well I am sad and frustrated and havent been on this site in over a week. I am CD 56 and doesnt feel like af is even near and I havent even ovulated. I dont know what to do but this cycle is soooo long! I keep drinking parsley tea trying to trigger af but nothing! :cry:


----------



## Kaiecee

future_momma said:


> Well I am sad and frustrated and havent been on this site in over a week. I am CD 56 and doesnt feel like af is even near and I havent even ovulated. I dont know what to do but this cycle is soooo long! I keep drinking parsley tea trying to trigger af but nothing! :cry:

and u cant get iui or ivf in ur area cuz its not free ?


----------



## exilius

There are places where it's free?!?!
I made the mistake of looking at how much it would cost if I needed it. Way too much, and even worse is that here young women tend to get turned down, apparently only >40 ever need help conceiving. Wtf?

Future_momma try to relax. I had a 50 day cycle a few months ago, and only when I resigned myself to being 'broken' that month did AF rear her ugly head.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh..im kind of worried now...having cramps and red blood when i wipe :( hope its not a chemical :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh..im kind of worried now...having cramps and red blood when i wipe :( hope its not a chemical :(

i hope it will be fine have u tested again ?


----------



## Kaiecee

exilius said:


> There are places where it's free?!?!
> I made the mistake of looking at how much it would cost if I needed it. Way too much, and even worse is that here young women tend to get turned down, apparently only >40 ever need help conceiving. Wtf?
> 
> Future_momma try to relax. I had a 50 day cycle a few months ago, and only when I resigned myself to being 'broken' that month did AF rear her ugly head.

i live in quebec all fertility treatment are free u just pay for some tests and most are free at the hospital where are u from?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yupp got a frer and the positive is clear as day and that was right after work!...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well blood def stopped but still worried, will see what doc says tomorrow!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well blood def stopped but still worried, will see what doc says tomorrow!

good luck for tomorrow keep me posted im sure everything is fine and again congrats


----------



## mrswemyss

Congrats nikki! & what is that Thing everyone is using to test? I've never seen one


----------



## exilius

I'm in Australia. All non-essential treatments are only able to be done privately, and even the best private covers only cover surgery costs, not tests or consultation fees. Although any decent extras cover will subsidize non-government drugs (so of pay a max of $33 per prescription).

Also, specialists like to charge through the nose, so really hoping theres stuff my gp can do to help first!

Dont worry too much about the blood nikki, you need to stay calm and up beat. Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The frer? First response early response i think its called! The other 4 positives were all internet cheapies...i even have a digi for tom. Morning lol


----------



## mrswemyss

It just looks weird... The one u posted. Keep us updated :)


----------



## tabs46001

mrswemyss said:


> It just looks weird... The one u posted. Keep us updated :)

do you mean the strips everyone tests with they are referred to as internet cheapies there are websites that sell the strip that you usually find inside a store pregnancy test but they sell them super cheap its so much better when your ttc cause you can get a bunch and test at will. The site i get them off of they are less than a $ a piece. : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The internet cheapies i bought were 20$ for 50! i tested like a mad woman! No guilt for doing so though :)


----------



## tabs46001

ya i just ordered my stock lol i got 50 opk's and 10 test strips for 34.99 lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nicccce!


----------



## future_momma

Kaiecee said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> Well I am sad and frustrated and havent been on this site in over a week. I am CD 56 and doesnt feel like af is even near and I havent even ovulated. I dont know what to do but this cycle is soooo long! I keep drinking parsley tea trying to trigger af but nothing! :cry:
> 
> and u cant get iui or ivf in ur area cuz its not free ?Click to expand...

no it isnt free and insurance doesnt cover it.


----------



## future_momma

Nikki you doc will prolly tell you bleeding is normal and to worry if there is LOTS of blood. Maybe you can ask him/her to keep an eye on you like get quantitive blood tests to make sure the hcg numbers go up and not down?


----------



## shradha

Future-momma- how are you doing dear ? I am on cd8 ......


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea it was only a little and has stopped.... I took a digi this morning on top of the rest of my 5 other tests and it says loud n clear "pregnant" yay :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

wait what


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ladies I think I got my BFP... but I feel sad since some of you did not :(


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats nikki!! whad you do different this month??? now we can be bump buddies!! this is so ironic...how we met and from same town and everything....ahhhh im sooo happy..get to the doc asap:hugs::hugs:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea it was only a little and has stopped.... I took a digi this morning on top of the rest of my 5 other tests and it says loud n clear "pregnant" yay :)


----------



## future_momma

future_momma said:


> Nikki you doc will prolly tell you bleeding is normal and to worry if there is LOTS of blood. Maybe you can ask him/her to keep an eye on you like get quantitive blood tests to make sure the hcg numbers go up and not down?

I am frustrated with this cycle and ready to start a new one. Cd 57 here!


----------



## future_momma

Opps wrong quote lol


----------



## littlemisscie

First day off AF. My plan this month is to DTD every other day, if not more. We'll see if that works for us. Nikki, I'm determined to be your bump buddy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> First day off AF. My plan this month is to DTD every other day, if not more. We'll see if that works for us. Nikki, I'm determined to be your bump buddy!

Lol! I had my blood test and its been confirmed! Have my first neonatal apptmnt on may 23 rd :) then will have bloodwork rechecked to make sure its all increasing :) yay! 



I hope we can b bump buddies too :)


----------



## tabs46001

i cant wait til af leaves i havent had such a horrible one in a really long time : ( she is being a total b lmao


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> First day off AF. My plan this month is to DTD every other day, if not more. We'll see if that works for us. Nikki, I'm determined to be your bump buddy!
> 
> Lol! I had my blood test and its been confirmed! Have my first neonatal apptmnt on may 23 rd :) then will have bloodwork rechecked to make sure its all increasing :) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we can b bump buddies too :)Click to expand...

yaayy! I hope all goes well. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im still going to stalk all u ladies ;)


----------



## exilius

And what makes you think we won't stalk you?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hahaha


----------



## shradha

Nikkilewis14 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> First day off AF. My plan this month is to DTD every other day, if not more. We'll see if that works for us. Nikki, I'm determined to be your bump buddy!
> 
> Lol! I had my blood test and its been confirmed! Have my first neonatal apptmnt on may 23 rd :) then will have bloodwork rechecked to make sure its all increasing :) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we can b bump buddies too :)Click to expand...

Wow....congrats! Have a happy and healthy 9 months.......


----------



## shradha

future_momma said:


> I am frustrated with this cycle and ready to start a new one. Cd 57 here!

Don't lose hope...... I am there for you dear......


----------



## nipsnnibbles

how do i put were bump buddies??? on my signiture????


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im still going to stalk all u ladies ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im still going to stalk all u ladies ;)

How many dpo were u when u tested? Were u already late?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No i was about 8-9 dpo.. not late at all so when i called the doctor they were like.. were u trying? and im like uhhhhh yea! shes like oh ok!...

But yea im still not due for my period until may 14th i think.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> how do i put were bump buddies??? on my signiture????
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Im still going to stalk all u ladies ;)Click to expand...

Just write it in under where you put all your other stuff for your signature... just type what u want in :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No i was about 8-9 dpo.. not late at all so when i called the doctor they were like.. were u trying? and im like uhhhhh yea! shes like oh ok!...
> 
> But yea im still not due for my period until may 14th i think.

so im due for af tomorrow so i wouldnt be too early to test ill be 13 dpo?:hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

it all depends on what test your using.. i used internet cheapies which i beleive read 25miu... and then later that day i got a FRER (you can test about 5 days before missed period) and i also did a digital which was 5 days before period) and they both showed positive.. some tests are even more sensitive and some tests are not (will only measure like 50 units) .. what one do you plan on using?

Dont get discouraged. some people dont get positives until a week later after AF is due... it just means you arent producing a lot of HCG at the time.. that doesnt mean you wont have a successful pregnancy:)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> it all depends on what test your using.. i used internet cheapies which i beleive read 25miu... and then later that day i got a FRER (you can test about 5 days before missed period) and i also did a digital which was 5 days before period) and they both showed positive.. some tests are even more sensitive and some tests are not (will only measure like 50 units) .. what one do you plan on using?
> 
> Dont get discouraged. some people dont get positives until a week later after AF is due... it just means you arent producing a lot of HCG at the time.. that doesnt mean you wont have a successful pregnancy:)

i have 1 first response left from 2 months ago since af has benn showing up days earlier except this month i hope thats a good sign


----------



## Nikkilewis14

GOOOD LUCK! :) Praying for you fingers crossed!


----------



## shradha

nipsnnibbles said:


> how do i put were bump buddies??? on my signiture????
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Im still going to stalk all u ladies ;)Click to expand...

You can add in your signature.....Go to user cp.....settings and options...edit ....signature...


----------



## littlemisscie

Havent even ovulated yet and Im not feeling good about this cycle. TTC is really taking a toll on me :(


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> Havent even ovulated yet and Im not feeling good about this cycle. TTC is really taking a toll on me :(

I'm sure u will ovualtate and have ur bfp in no time


----------



## tabs46001

what cd are you i usually dont get a positive opk until cd 16-18 : )


----------



## littlemisscie

tabs46001 said:


> what cd are you i usually dont get a positive opk until cd 16-18 : )

I'm only on cd7, should ovulate about the 18th. I'm just feeling hopeless :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry u will have ur turn ... I'll probably get my period tonight or tomorrow 
:(


----------



## future_momma

I am sooo mad! my period doesnt feel anywhere near and today is CD59. Its weird usually i cramp before af and nothing. Although i am breaking out and craving and eating lots of cookies! I been trying to trigger it naturally. I just dont know what to do! I hate pcos!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Breaking out was the first sign i had and at the time i didnt even kno i was prego... After ifinally got my bfp, i broke out even more.. I thinkits a girl. Shes stealin my beauty! Have patience ladies.. I am praying for evry single one of you :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Have u tested future?


----------



## future_momma

i tested on what i thought was 19 dpo and that was 15 days ago but i have been charting temps here and there and they are all pre O temps so i figured i am not pregnant and i did not ovulate. Check out my chart.


----------



## littlemisscie

I broke out bad when I was pregnant in March. I think Im so bummed out because if i wouldnt of lost lo in March Id be celebrating Mothers day tomorrow but Im not. Boo.


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> I broke out bad when I was pregnant in March. I think Im so bummed out because if i wouldnt of lost lo in March Id be celebrating Mothers day tomorrow but Im not. Boo.

Im sorry misscie that really sucks :hugs: . I hope the next one will be sticky.


----------



## future_momma

Well girls bfn so definitely not pregnant. Just having a lovely long pcos cycle. So stressful and disappointing :cry:


----------



## exilius

future_momma: :( I was really hopeful for you. Have you tried the soy to try hurrying it along? (I seem to recall you saying you were going to in another thread)

Another question is I notice your weight loss ticker - just checking you aren't overdoing the exercise, or under doing the food?


----------



## Kaiecee

Well lucky I didn't test today getting af I think was bd with dh and pink all over off to iui once I ovulate very sad :(


----------



## future_momma

exilius said:


> future_momma: :( I was really hopeful for you. Have you tried the soy to try hurrying it along? (I seem to recall you saying you were going to in another thread)
> 
> Another question is I notice your weight loss ticker - just checking you aren't overdoing the exercise, or under doing the food?

no my exercise is walking and yes i did try the soy this cycle and it obviously didnt work :sad: I eat around 1500 calories and my weight loss has been slow (13 pounds in a little over 3 months)


----------



## shradha

hi ........ me on cd12......waiting for O .... 
I too walk as that is the only option of a workout...... dont worry this phase will pass...just be strong.....:hugs: :dust:......


----------



## Kaiecee

So I haven't bleed since last night and when I did it was very light pink mixed with cm
And I'm just confused on when the witch will come full blown this never happens like this 
At this point I just want to start my treatment and for that I need my af :(


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm sad... My monitor said I ovulated day 19 but we didn't bd until 12am that night :( we skipped day 18 & did day 17 & day 20 which still showed an egg on my monitor... But I'm scared I missed my chance this month which sucks bc I just had my hsg the 30th of April that increases your chances after. I wanna cry :'(


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> Havent even ovulated yet and Im not feeling good about this cycle. TTC is really taking a toll on me :(

Me too girl... It seems like it'll never happen and I'm so tired of peoples remarks. Your so stressed blah I'm fine until you ask me every day if um pregnant. I really don't worry over it except then... It'll happen... You haven't tried long. 
Omg!!! It's been a year.
If you've never been in my shoes then hush. But super sad today :wacko:b.c of my last post.
I guess we all just have to keep our chins up and pray real hard and support each other!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So I stopped bleeding last night was just a little pink with cm and now nothing 
what's going on this cycle ?


----------



## exilius

Kaiecee - I even have my toes crossed for you!


----------



## tabs46001

littlemisscie said:


> tabs46001 said:
> 
> 
> what cd are you i usually dont get a positive opk until cd 16-18 : )
> 
> I'm only on cd7, should ovulate about the 18th. I'm just feeling hopeless :(Click to expand...


i dont even get a second line on an opk until like 3 days before i get my positive you have plenty of time we are cycle buddies lol dont be hopeless its just boring you can still have all your hope for this cycle you will just be bored out of your mind until its bd'ing time lol


----------



## tabs46001

future_momma said:


> Well girls bfn so definitely not pregnant. Just having a lovely long pcos cycle. So stressful and disappointing :cry:


have you tried vitamins my sister has pcos and she started taking the fertilaid and started her period within a week and she has had to normal cycles now and she has never had normal cycles ever in her life..: )


----------



## future_momma

tabs46001 said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> Well girls bfn so definitely not pregnant. Just having a lovely long pcos cycle. So stressful and disappointing :cry:
> 
> 
> have you tried vitamins my sister has pcos and she started taking the fertilaid and started her period within a week and she has had to normal cycles now and she has never had normal cycles ever in her life..: )Click to expand...

i take a multivitamin


----------



## tabs46001

ya she takes a daily multivitamin along with her fertilaid she has always had problems in that area pcos has been super hard for her and she has never ovulated she is now getting regular cycles so we are hoping she is ovulating now she is going to give it a couple months of being regular before she trys opk's she is scared to death to find out wether she is ovulating yet


----------



## tabs46001

ok i asked her she takes the fertilaid and a b vitamins but the fertilaid i guess has a multivitamin in it along with all the fertility stuff ; )


----------



## Kaiecee

i hate my cycle right now im late and i spoted pink for one shot yesterday now its gone but i have a regular cycle this never happens to me!


----------



## future_momma

Ya but there is vitex in fertilaid and i was going to start clomid again when the cycle begins. But if it doesnt work down the road I will try Fertilaid. Thank you.


----------



## mrswemyss

Kaiecee said:


> i hate my cycle right now im late and i spoted pink for one shot yesterday now its gone but i have a regular cycle this never happens to me!

How do you do the TTC journey? I just set up an account on "my count down" but do not see that as an option?


----------



## mrswemyss

mrswemyss said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> i hate my cycle right now im late and i spoted pink for one shot yesterday now its gone but i have a regular cycle this never happens to me!
> 
> baby dust to you!Click to expand...


----------



## sugarpi24

Finally started af!!! Boy boy the cramping sucks!!! :(


----------



## exilius

I still haven't started spotting :D if I can keep it up for another 24 hours I'm winning. All food is giving me a tummy ache tho. And drinks are making me feel a tad naseaus.


----------



## Kaiecee

FINALLY!!!
:bfp:
THANK U LADIES FOR HELPING ME THROUGH THIS 
GOODLUCK
:dust:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kaiecee said:


> FINALLY!!!
> :bfp:
> THANK U LADIES FOR HELPING ME THROUGH THIS
> GOODLUCK
> :dust:

Congratsssssss!!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jump over to 1st tri now! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jump over to 1st tri now! :)

ok :)


----------



## exilius

Congrats :) how many dpo are you?


----------



## Kaiecee

exilius said:


> Congrats :) how many dpo are you?

14 i think


----------



## nipsnnibbles

AWWW CONGRATS....:hugs:


Kaiecee said:


> exilius said:
> 
> 
> Congrats :) how many dpo are you?
> 
> 14 i thinkClick to expand...


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats : )


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey!! congrats on your weight loss!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


future_momma said:


> Ya but there is vitex in fertilaid and i was going to start clomid again when the cycle begins. But if it doesnt work down the road I will try Fertilaid. Thank you.


----------



## littlemisscie

3bfps! Were on a good roll guys! I should be ovulating in the next couple days then its onto the tww.


----------



## tabs46001

So bored lol wish o time would get here already lol


----------



## shradha

mrswemyss said:


> I'm sad... My monitor said I ovulated day 19 but we didn't bd until 12am that night :( we skipped day 18 & did day 17 & day 20 which still showed an egg on my monitor... But I'm scared I missed my chance this month which sucks bc I just had my hsg the 30th of April that increases your chances after. I wanna cry :'(

You still have hope coz you BD on 17 and 20 th.....so don't worry.....:hugs:Nothing has been lost.....fingers crossed for you . All the best:thumbup: ...:dust:


----------



## shradha

Kaiecee said:


> FINALLY!!!
> :bfp:
> THANK U LADIES FOR HELPING ME THROUGH THIS
> GOODLUCK
> :dust:

Congratulation :happydance:.....happy healthy 9 months :hugs:......so now take good care of yourself......no more stress.....all the best


----------



## future_momma

Congrats kaiecee! So happy for you!

Thanks nips its been a hard road with the weight loss.


----------



## tabs46001

I feel you on the weight loss i go to the gym 4 days a week now and i dont see a difference yet but hopefully soon ; )


----------



## future_momma

I would lose it faster if I went back to the gym but i started a new job 2 weeks ago where I walk all day and I go on walks out in the nice weather so then my feet hurt and I am too tired to go to the gym. I will when I get used to everything. When summer hits I am sure I will be swimming a lot too.


----------



## future_momma

So you 3 girls with bfps how are you feeling? Is this your last or first baby you are having? Plan on having more?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Really sore boobs, burning nipples lol.. Peeing more often... Cramping... And very tired! Slight increased cm!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The sore boobs are way more exaggerated than before period sore boobs


----------



## future_momma

Is this the only baby you are going to have?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well.... I dont think so unless its twins which is very unlikely.... Hubby wnats a boy and i want a girl.. Of course wed be happy with either but we will try one more time after this!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well.... I dont think so unless its twins which is very unlikely.... Hubby wnats a boy and i want a girl.. Of course wed be happy with either but we will try one more time after this!

Any "feelings" yet of what your lo is going to be?


----------



## Kaiecee

future_momma said:


> So you 3 girls with bfps how are you feeling? Is this your last or first baby you are having? Plan on having more?

I have two wonderful boys 11 and 5 with my ex now pregnant with dh the love of my life and plan on having more hopefully I'm feeling good but tired Ty for asking any new news about u?


----------



## future_momma

Kaiecee said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> So you 3 girls with bfps how are you feeling? Is this your last or first baby you are having? Plan on having more?
> 
> I have two wonderful boys 11 and 5 with my ex now pregnant with dh the love of my life and plan on having more hopefully I'm feeling good but tired Ty for asking any new news about u?Click to expand...

No news still stuck in the same rut. I started applying progesterone cream last night in hopes that it will soon trigger af. CD 61 today and I have been trying not to think about it so that it will help. We will see what the next couple days will bring. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think a girl but im only going off of old wives tails...pimples all over me ( stealing my beauty)... And nausea starting early...but who knows!


----------



## exilius

Nikki- is there a predisposition in your family for on over the other?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

There isss more boys than girls!


----------



## littlemisscie

With my DBs dad's side(since that's where gender comes from), it's tricky ha. They all have one child (a son) so DB will be the first to have 2 children and it will be interesting to see if it's a boy or girl. SS's mother is pregnant with a little girl so it would be nice if he could have a sister from her and a little brother from us, but I would really love a little girl...


What does everyone else want? :)


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> with my dbs dad's side(since that's where gender comes from), it's tricky ha. They all have one child (a son) so db will be the first to have 2 children and it will be interesting to see if it's a boy or girl. Ss's mother is pregnant with a little girl so it would be nice if he could have a sister from her and a little brother from us, but i would really love a little girl...
> 
> 
> What does everyone else want? :)

i have 2 boys would love a girl but in the end ill love any :)


----------



## exilius

I want 2 boys. Both sides of the family tends to have sons. In fact my family name is well known for it. I'm the only female in my generation of my branch. If I have a daughter I will be shocked, but love her all the same.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, more BFPs while I was away! Congrats!

Rome was lovely, AF started as predicted, but my cycle was one day shorter than last, which I guess is one small positive

So a new cycles begins....


----------



## nipsnnibbles

take the chinese gender predictor its 95% accurate....


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i tried to changed my picture?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GOT IT!! YESSSS:thumbup:


nipsnnibbles said:


> i tried to changed my picture?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

the chinese predictor predicted a girl!!! hoping it is! :) love the new picture!! SO finally my pimples were clearing up a little bit...ad then BAM, 3 more this morning. I look like a monster.. but itll be worth it! ah


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thanks, yes i know what you mean i developed 2 new pimples this morning, one on my forehead one on my chin..ugggh!! BUTTTT like you said sooo worth it!! mine says ill be having a boy!! as long as my baby is healthy thats all that matters, :) considering all ive ever wanted in life is to be a mother :happydance::hugs:


Nikkilewis14 said:



> the chinese predictor predicted a girl!!! hoping it is! :) love the new picture!! SO finally my pimples were clearing up a little bit...ad then BAM, 3 more this morning. I look like a monster.. but itll be worth it! ah


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> the chinese predictor predicted a girl!!! hoping it is! :) love the new picture!! SO finally my pimples were clearing up a little bit...ad then BAM, 3 more this morning. I look like a monster.. but itll be worth it! ah

I thought I looked like I had chicken pox!:haha:


----------



## future_momma

I want both but i want a girl first. I wouldn't mind twins.


----------



## mrs_firsttime

Hello everyone. Well i found opks a pain in the arse with the lines. so bought clear blue smileys faces this month as have no idea when im ovulating. i got a smiley face day 9! so maybe where i was going wrong as generally a 28day cycle was expecting day 14!! now 10 days later.....


----------



## future_momma

mrs_firsttime said:


> Hello everyone. Well i found opks a pain in the arse with the lines. so bought clear blue smileys faces this month as have no idea when im ovulating. i got a smiley face day 9! so maybe where i was going wrong as generally a 28day cycle was expecting day 14!! now 10 days later.....

Good luck and babydust to you. Keep us updated! I personally cant afford smileys I use way too many opks so I buy the cheapies and those work great on me. There is no guessing for me because my surges are strong enough to make the test line on the opk a lot darker than the control.


----------



## exilius

I'm going cbfm for the cycle after next (has to ship here) unfortunately none of the cheaper strip sellers ship to down under. $1.70 a test :( but if it works its money well spent.


----------



## jtotro

I'm here!! I'm new on here so I don't have anyone and it seems every person I know is preg or has a baby its so discouraging :(


----------



## mrs_firsttime

future_momma +++++++++++++++++++++++

really? thats great!! have tried with the lines but can't seem to tell bugger all. dont feel different yet :-( and have since been told of another pregnant friend!! seems to be everyone but me x


----------



## mrs_firsttime

jtotro said:


> I'm here!! I'm new on here so I don't have anyone and it seems every person I know is preg or has a baby its so discouraging :(



hey im alone too, we can be pals. i know what u mean thought. seems to be a epidemic when its something u want badly. everyone but us !!


----------



## littlemisscie

According to FF I should O tomorrow or the next day. So far we have dtd the 11th, 13th 14th and 15th and plan on bding the today, tomorrow and the 2 days after that. Then Im back in the TWW. :)

:dust: to everyone this cycle!


----------



## littlemisscie

Speakin of ovulating, just checked cm and have ewcm! :happydance: Time to get baby makin!


----------



## mrswemyss

Would it be appropriate to cry during your tww? I could today, I just pray I am this month.... I can test the 25th


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> Would it be appropriate to cry during your tww? I could today, I just pray I am this month.... I can test the 25th

I am not a crier but every time Af comes I can feel my heart breaking. TTC can be so tough but i just remember that when I finally get to hold my lo, itll all be worth it. Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

Me neither, I never cry, ever.... Not during movies, not at funerals, not when I get hurt, but this is really getting me! I just keep feeling like I'll know when I'm prego. Although its only been a couple days past ovulation... I don't feel different. Perhaps God will give me a little miracle this month though!


----------



## littlemisscie

I "feel" like Im pregnant every month ha. I think Nikki got her bfp only 9dpo. Hold in there (not like you have a choice ;) ) We are all here for support! My db doesnt understand anything about how I feel but I know the ladies on here do! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

shes right.. i did get it at 9 dpo.. i was amazed and to be honest.. i felt different.. my boobs were sore but not like sore you get when period is coming, it was more intense.. U should just POAS! :) the last person i said to try at 8 dpo, get her BFP.. it was light but it was there!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikki Im ovulating today I think! Im having little cramps and Ewcm! Still holdin out for Bump buddies!! I told db that we had to bd tonight so I could be your buddy :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

YOU HAVE TO GET PREGO!!! U better do it even when u dont feel like it!! haha... Seriously I was talking to nipsnnibbles about this..the one day i just didnt feel like doing it and shes like.. U BETTER DO IT!! NOW!! and im like.. ok, and we did and I swear that was the night we conceived!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> YOU HAVE TO GET PREGO!!! U better do it even when u dont feel like it!! haha... Seriously I was talking to nipsnnibbles about this..the one day i just didnt feel like doing it and shes like.. U BETTER DO IT!! NOW!! and im like.. ok, and we did and I swear that was the night we conceived!

Haha I just sent db a text saying "nikki says we have to bd so that means we gotta" Maybe thats the trick! Someone has to force you to bd;) ha


----------



## exilius

Make it count misscie! Oh, and have fun, no point bd unless its fun imo


----------



## littlemisscie

Bought my first OPK, the line is BARELY there and I'm having EWCM. When should I test again?


----------



## mrswemyss

Yes for sure littlemiss suck it up! :) I tell my dh just go haha. I may take one soon I'm only 5 dpo now.
Say a prayer! I wanna be bump buddies :(


----------



## mrswemyss

Nikki, did u take a regular pregnancy test? Maybe at 9dpo I'll test...


----------



## mrswemyss

exilius said:


> I'm going cbfm for the cycle after next (has to ship here) unfortunately none of the cheaper strip sellers ship to down under. $1.70 a test :( but if it works its money well spent.

I am using that monitor as well! I got my ovulation day 19, my cycles are 33-35 days


----------



## exilius

My cycle is about the same length. How many strips does it ask you for a month?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I used internet cheapies wondfo which measure 20 miu i beleive... I took a frer and got a clear positive...two days later took another frer and it was dark dark...took a digi and it said prego too at like 12 dpo


----------



## mrswemyss

exilius said:


> My cycle is about the same length. How many strips does it ask you for a month?

I think it started asking me to test at like day ten maybe... And I'm on 24 still asking, but the next month it shouldn't ask so often once it adjust to your cycle


----------



## mrswemyss

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I used internet cheapies wondfo which measure 20 miu i beleive... I took a frer and got a clear positive...two days later took another frer and it was dark dark...took a digi and it said prego too at like 12 dpo

What's a frer?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

First response early response... Can test 5 days before missed period :). Their expensive tho but not as much as digis


----------



## mrswemyss

I got ya, I have a couple of those... I just get nervous bc they always say negative :( plus I don't wanna take it too early. My cycle is 33-35 days, what is yours like?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

26-28... The one i conceived on was def a 26'er!


----------



## mrswemyss

Nikkilewis14 said:


> 26-28... The one i conceived on was def a 26'er!

So it probably would not show up for me b/c my cycle is 9 days longer than yours! I suppose I can "patiently" wait until next week. Our one year anniversary is on the 28th that would be the best gift!!


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 26-28... The one i conceived on was def a 26'er!
> 
> So it probably would not show up for me b/c my cycle is 9 days longer than yours! I suppose I can "patiently" wait until next week. Our one year anniversary is on the 28th that would be the best gift!!Click to expand...

I hope to get my BFP and surprise DB on father's day :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GOOD MORNING LADIES
i had my first prenatal appt yesterday and everything is AMAZING ...suprised the doctors and nurses when i knew all about charting and bbt, cm ,cp , opks and everything!!! i didnt get my U/S tho, so based on my LMP my due dates 12-31-12 BUUUUT i had a 42 day cycle so i know thats NOT right!! the U/S will clear that up, i know when i ovulated bc i was using opks...so ill stick with my proper dd of 1-12-13..

goood luck to all you ladies fx'd for ur :bfp:


----------



## littlemisscie

nipsnnibbles said:


> GOOD MORNING LADIES
> i had my first prenatal appt yesterday and everything is AMAZING ...suprised the doctors and nurses when i knew all about charting and bbt, cm ,cp , opks and everything!!! i didnt get my U/S tho, so based on my LMP my due dates 12-31-12 BUUUUT i had a 42 day cycle so i know thats NOT right!! the U/S will clear that up, i know when i ovulated bc i was using opks...so ill stick with my proper dd of 1-12-13..
> 
> goood luck to all you ladies fx'd for ur :bfp:

Maybe your baby will hold out for 2 more days! My birthday is Janurary 14th ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My u/s today barely showed a sac bigger than the tip of my little finger! I go again in a week.. She said its way too early too see anything anyway


----------



## Nikkilewis14

She measured it at only 3 weeks 6 days... I dunno!


----------



## littlemisscie

Is that a good thing? The size? I'm hoping you got a sticky bean


----------



## exilius

So maybe you did ovulate on the latter of the 2 days and just tested +ve sooner?
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Madame bijoux

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in? I'm 29 and we recently decided to TTC our first baby. We got married went on our honeymoon and I came off birth control (Cerazette) on the last day of our trip. I've had no withdrawal bleed so I'm kinda in limbo at the moment. I'm not sure that I've ovulated. I'm just waiting (anxiously) for AF to arrive so that i can start a proper cylce. I've bought OPKs and I'm ready to go!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wishing you all lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tabs46001

nikki dont stress its really early to see anything at all so its good that there was something there to see i was at 5 weeks when i had my m/c and there was no sac at all and they were telling me during my u/s that its normal to not see a sac until 6wks i know with my son we saw the sac at 5 weeks but every pregnancy is different nothing to stress this early just relax as much as you can and your next u/s im sure you will feel alot better : )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> Is that a good thing? The size? I'm hoping you got a sticky bean

She said its normal not to see anything at all at 4 weeks so hopefully its ok.. Ill be on pins n needles all week til i find out!


I do beleive now maybe i did ovulate regularly and it was a crazy early bfp... My levels the day after my bfp were 39?.i got bloodwork today..go again sat n monday to check levels...


----------



## mrswemyss

Nikkilewis14 said:


> My u/s today barely showed a sac bigger than the tip of my little finger! I go again in a week.. She said its way too early too see anything anyway

I am so surprised they even did an U/S! You can not really see anything until like 7 weeks or more. The U/S ladies where I work say they will not do one until at least 8 weeks usually.
Good luck! I am sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i know! Crazy early....us also showed i have a tipped uterus and tons of cysts on my left ovary... Boy o boy.. Also got my prenatal prescription..their huge!


----------



## mrswemyss

gross! I have been taking gummy prenatal vitamins. My gyno told me they work just as well :) NOt that I am prego, but gives you aboost of folic acid!

At one time I had an ovaraian cyst, but that was like 2 yrs ago... Did they say that it will compromise you getting pregnant? I did not even ask


----------



## Nikkilewis14

She said she dsnt beleive i ovulated from that side but iswore thats the side i implanted tho...who knows.


----------



## future_momma

Madame bijoux said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join in? I'm 29 and we recently decided to TTC our first baby. We got married went on our honeymoon and I came off birth control (Cerazette) on the last day of our trip. I've had no withdrawal bleed so I'm kinda in limbo at the moment. I'm not sure that I've ovulated. I'm just waiting (anxiously) for AF to arrive so that i can start a proper cylce. I've bought OPKs and I'm ready to go!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all lots of :dust::dust::dust:

welcome and you should bbt also so you can learn everything about your cycles.


----------



## future_momma

Gobs of creamy cm at work .....wierd. I can't believe that my cycle has been this long (CD 64).....looks like its going to be a lot longer dang it! Still the other symptoms like breaking out. But my temps are still pre o. Looks like I am going to have a majorly late O. The longest I have O'd was last cycle and that was CD 33. Usually I O late teens early twentys with a 18 day luteal phase. Dang, this really BLOWS! :brat::hissy:](*,)


----------



## mrswemyss

future_momma said:


> Gobs of creamy cm at work .....wierd. I can't believe that my cycle has been this long (CD 64).....looks like its going to be a lot longer dang it! Still the other symptoms like breaking out. But my temps are still pre o. Looks like I am going to have a majorly late O. The longest I have O'd was last cycle and that was CD 33. Usually I O late teens early twentys with a 18 day luteal phase. Dang, this really BLOWS! :brat::hissy:](*,)

Boo! hopefully it will happen soon


----------



## littlemisscie

Has anyone else noticed that their discharge has a strong scent around O time? Or is that just me?


----------



## future_momma

I never noticed with me. I tend to notice it when it gets closer to and on af.


----------



## future_momma

hey littlemisscie where in oregon are you at?


----------



## exilius

So, I managed to persuade my gp to do a hormones level check, but he will only take one sample to check everything. When in my cycle its best to have it? My concerns are low progesterone, which should be checked after o, and high fsh which should be tested early cycle. What's my best course of action? Over a year until I can get him to look into this properly. Apparently he disagrees with all the 1 year of trying guidelines.


----------



## littlemisscie

Salem :)


----------



## future_momma

Oh. I live in Springfield.


----------



## littlemisscie

future_momma said:


> Oh. I live in Springfield.

I think we've discussed this before haha.


----------



## littlemisscie

I have an OPK question for you guys. This is my first cycle taking them and I've taken them the last 3 days and the liners are definitley getting darker but no where NEAR the reference line. According to FF I'm supposed to O today and when I went to the bathroom (didn't even go #2) I had a TON of sticky EWCM come out. Like a glob of it (sooo gross! It almost looked like semen from the amount of it) ha.

My question is, could I be about to ovulate and my body just doesn't produce enough of a surge to give a full positive on the test? Or should I just keep bding every night until it starts getting lighter again?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

misscie, just listen to your body! if i were you, i would do it tonight, tomorrow sunday and monday :) and tuesday for extra good luck! This happened to me..my chart was off but i did the deed when my body told me she was ready! I def did not bed on the day it said I was too ovulate! or the day after. nothing..


----------



## mrswemyss

Mine only got dark two days a month... But I would say what nikki said :) I'm still waiting to test, but a bfn makes me more sad than af so I'm waiting...


----------



## littlemisscie

Ya db and I always dtd a lot, no matter what cd it is. So I got lucky there. Ha


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> Oh. I live in Springfield.
> 
> I think we've discussed this before haha.Click to expand...

oh sorry bad memory hehe


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie, definitely just BD, you may not get a positive OPK or you might even miss the surge, so if your cm tells you ovulation is going to happen soon, get BDing! LOL


----------



## littlemisscie

Db didn't get home till 1130 and I was completely passed out by then. We bded the 13 14 15 and 17 and will for sure tonight! I'll also take another opk when I get home. I hope we didn't miss the eggy. Im still having a lot of cm (keep thinking Af is here by the feeling of it) so I hope I didn't miss it. My guess is I'll O tomorrow or Sunday! Keeping the fingers crossed!!


----------



## mrswemyss

I broke down and tested this am 8dpo bfn! Of course, now I'm super bummed... I have no symptoms, sore throat the past two ams but sure its allergies


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> I broke down and tested this am 8dpo bfn! Of course, now I'm super bummed... I have no symptoms, sore throat the past two ams but sure its allergies

I've been feelin bummed out too thinking we missed the eggy last night. We shall see. :hugs: It's still early in your cycle!!


----------



## mrswemyss

I feel the same way... Bc the day I actually ovulated we didn't bd until 12am :( 
But we did it about the Same amt as you... Let's pray real hard!! Baby dust for us both then we can be bump buddies :)
I think we've been trying the same... You're at month ten right? Or did u just start?


----------



## littlemisscie

I've been off bc since October. I was on the depo so I don't think I was ovulating until march (when I had lost lo) even though I had regular periods. But that's why I decided to take Opks this cycle, to make sure that I was ovulating.



How old are you?


----------



## mrswemyss

I am 28, been off of b.c since August of last year. I began ovulating right away... DH has been tested and is fine, and my HSG on April 30th was good. Usually after HSG's there are lots of BFP's Soooo.... idk what it could be, unless it is just "not time." Which I am tired of hearing!! 
[This will be my first TTC since my HSg]


----------



## littlemisscie

I hope it works! Neither db or I have been tested but since he's more ntnp, I dont want to push the issue. He didn't know that people tried to get preg ha. He thought all babies were accident, so all this is kinda weird to him


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> I hope it works! Neither db or I have been tested but since he's more ntnp, I dont want to push the issue. He didn't know that people tried to get preg ha. He thought all babies were accident, so all this is kinda weird to him

That is so funny. How old are you?
My husband two days ago said "are we pregnant yet"? I was like don't you think you'd be the first to know?
him: " NO babybump girls would be"
Haha... He wants a baby just as bad as I do, he is going to be such a great dad! I am just so ready!


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> My story :
> 
> DB is 23 and I'm 21. We've been together since October but have been best friends for years now and grew up 2 houses down from eachother (I didn't know he even exsisted). Fast forward several years and he's dating (soon to be married to) my ex's sister. Fast forward a few more years and he's best friends with my ex husband and I'm friends with his wife and their new born son is now my god son. Come forward to present day and you get our Jerry Springer relationship :haha:
> 
> Our ds is 3 now and after missing a depo shot back in October, we figured we'd give it ago on having another baby, not knowing how long it would take. Since then, we've bought a house and have gotten a 11 week old border collie to befriend our year old border collie mix.
> 
> The more and more we settle down, the more we want a baby to complete our little family. This will be his second and my one and only ( or that's the plan!) As for marriage, we've both decided that we're in no rush. We've both been married and divorced and it just doesn't seem to be something we "need" in order to have a child. We're happy and that's all that matters to us.
> 
> Until I found this site, I was really down on myself. I thought there had to be something wrong with me since I was a healthy 21 year old having a hard time becoming pregnant. This site has been a god send to me and I really love the support. I hope you all get your BFP soon and maybe some of us can even be bump buddies :)
> 
> :dust:

I just went back to the first page to see all the girls and read this. It is funny our relationships are similar, although my hunny insisted we get married before we ttc :) so I said sure. but he and I both (sadly) were married before!
If youre happy who cares how you got that way?!


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I hope it works! Neither db or I have been tested but since he's more ntnp, I dont want to push the issue. He didn't know that people tried to get preg ha. He thought all babies were accident, so all this is kinda weird to him
> 
> That is so funny. How old are you?
> My husband two days ago said "are we pregnant yet"? I was like don't you think you'd be the first to know?
> him: " NO babybump girls would be"
> Haha... He wants a baby just as bad as I do, he is going to be such a great dad! I am just so ready!Click to expand...

Db wants one too but he's more of a "it'll happen at the right time" believer. I'm only 21, db is 24 and Ss is 3. This will be my only child so I know when I get my bfp I'll want time to slow way down :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Yea, my hubby is 31 (32 this yr) time so flies!! o kids in our lives other than our boxer... She is way bigger now @ 6mos old, but I love that pic of her so I refuse to change it.
Our one yr anniversary is coming up May 28th, so I keep praying we will get our BFP that day!!


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> Yea, my hubby is 31 (32 this yr) time so flies!! o kids in our lives other than our boxer... She is way bigger now @ 6mos old, but I love that pic of her so I refuse to change it.
> Our one yr anniversary is coming up May 28th, so I keep praying we will get our BFP that day!!

We have 2 border collies. Ones a year old and ones 3 months. They're my little babies ha


----------



## littlemisscie

If I conceive during this cycle my due date will be Ss 4th birthday! How exciting would that be :)


----------



## mrswemyss

I am praying for us both!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im looking for a TTC friend to talk to. I have PCSO im not coping very well with it and been trying to conceive nearly 6 months now.


----------



## littlemisscie

Today's OPK is just the same as yesterdays. These are supposed to predict your 2 most fertile days, so maybe mine were yesterday and today? I don't know. I'll bd when Db gets home and hope we didn't miss it. If I did O last night or earlier today, well just hope that the :spermy: from the 17th got it.


----------



## mrswemyss

Since they last up to 5ish days I hope it they did for us both!


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> Since they last up to 5ish days I hope it they did for us both!


When is AF due?


----------



## mrswemyss

My app on my phone says 28th usually I start around the 23rd every month, so sometime around then.when I was taking bc they were exact now they are 33-35 days


----------



## tabs46001

can you spot from ovulation? i dont know what is going on when i wipe there is pink on the tp i never spot halfway through my cycle im only cd11 and havent had a positive opk yet im confused lol


----------



## littlemisscie

tabs46001 said:


> can you spot from ovulation? i dont know what is going on when i wipe there is pink on the tp i never spot halfway through my cycle im only cd11 and havent had a positive opk yet im confused lol

You can definitely spot from ovulation :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yess u can!!


----------



## future_momma

OMG I dunno what to say. Check this out: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012...id10|htmlws-main-bb|dl2|sec1_lnk3&pLid=162442 What do you think?


----------



## tabs46001

future_momma said:


> OMG I dunno what to say. Check this out: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012...id10|htmlws-main-bb|dl2|sec1_lnk3&pLid=162442 What do you think?



a girl i went to high school with had a still born baby and she took pics of him and everyone in her family holding him it was beautiful kind of like a wake if it helps them heal i dont think there is a problem if people dont want to see it unfriend her.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so bleeding is not getting red like af but its pink and it isn't stopping but my temp shot up this morning not like it drops like with af im so confused we were supposed to start bding tonight im supposed to o in a few days


----------



## littlemisscie

I actually had a mid cycle Af last month. I had one like on the 2nd then another on the 17th and I've always been regular. Maybe it was like that?


----------



## tabs46001

i am starting to think that i o'ed while still on my period i had a lot of ewcm while i was still bleeding and i never have any cm while im on my period so i am taking it i am cd1 now this is total boo this cycle went so slow and now i have to start all over : (


----------



## littlemisscie

tabs46001 said:


> i am starting to think that i o'ed while still on my period i had a lot of ewcm while i was still bleeding and i never have any cm while im on my period so i am taking it i am cd1 now this is total boo this cycle went so slow and now i have to start all over : (

Blak :( I'm sorry. Is that possible?


----------



## tabs46001

i have no idea lol i have always had completely normal cycles i dont know what to think of it especially my temp i have been temping for 4 months now and i always get a temp plummet when i start my period this is all so weird im gonna wait and see if it turns into an actual period before i change everything over to cd1 right now its still just pink and no cramps or anything..it kinda explains why the headaches and sore bb's never went away after i started if i was just gonna start again gggrrr


----------



## littlemisscie

But you don't think you've ovulated yet? Could you be pregnant? Have you tested?


----------



## rmsh1

Tabs i dont think this is AF, not when your temp has just risen. It is more likely to be ovulation spotting. Just get BDing, just in case :)


----------



## tabs46001

thats what i thought when it started last night but its getting darker now still not as heavy as usual when i get af but its getting redder. its a little more than spotting now not a full flow but more than spotting. my hubby was trying to make me feel better and even offered to stop and get me some pads on his way home from work and that is a big statement he has never ever offered but definitely refused on many occasions to buy me pads lol I did test when i did an opk this morning both opk and hpt strips were negative my temps are normaly super low and when i get af they go super super low like 96.1 low so i dont understand the temp shooting up like that and i did it at my normal time nothing to interfere with the temp.


----------



## littlesteph

hi do you still need a ttc buddy.
i've been trying 2 years, i'm 23 my hubby is 22.


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I hope it works! Neither db or I have been tested but since he's more ntnp, I dont want to push the issue. He didn't know that people tried to get preg ha. He thought all babies were accident, so all this is kinda weird to him
> 
> That is so funny. How old are you?
> My husband two days ago said "are we pregnant yet"? I was like don't you think you'd be the first to know?
> him: " NO babybump girls would be"
> Haha... He wants a baby just as bad as I do, he is going to be such a great dad! I am just so ready!Click to expand...
> 
> Db wants one too but he's more of a "it'll happen at the right time" believer. I'm only 21, db is 24 and Ss is 3. This will be my only child so I know when I get my bfp I'll want time to slow way down :)Click to expand...



I'm so ready to test!!!but I'm trying to wait till at least 5 days before my period is suppose to start


----------



## exilius

Welcome littlesteph. I'm 25 and h2b is 23, we've been trying for about a year, Dr refuses to look into it until its been at least 2 years.

Hopefully you get some good ideas from here that will help, I know I did.


----------



## future_momma

littlesteph said:


> hi do you still need a ttc buddy.
> i've been trying 2 years, i'm 23 my hubby is 22.

i can always need more ttc there is no limit. Welcome!


----------



## future_momma

CD 67.... :bfn: with dollar tree test. Boo! I had a dream last night I would get a :bfp: and was disappointed today :sad2:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: future_momma


----------



## lilsqueeks

hello ladies do you have room for one more ttc?


----------



## exilius

Of course!
Future_momma: :( any signs of af or ovulation yet?


----------



## mrswemyss

Pretty depressed this am, took a test it was negative... My period is suppose to be here the 23rd, after that I am going to ask for clomid ( Gyno suggested) and get my Bloodwork rechecked then I'm done trying... So hopefully it'll happen next month or naturally.
:'(


----------



## exilius

Mrswemyss - I've been trying for the same length. My Dr refuses to check my blood work, or give me a referral to a fertility clinic :( 

Hopefully every thing goes well and you get your bfp next month!


----------



## mrswemyss

Thanks! That's crazy, I've had an hsg and Bloodwork done, both normal.
Good luck to you. Just waiting for af


----------



## littlemisscie

This is the OPK I got this morning but I'm on CD 21/28 so I'm not sure if I can O this late! According to this, I'm still atleast 2 days out from Oing :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0071[3].jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Stilllll do it!


----------



## exilius

Grrr, I swear AF is playing chicken with me. Been spotting for 4 days now for few hours each day, my temps below the cover line again, but no full flow. I think I'm in the new cycle but I can't be 100%


----------



## future_momma

exilius said:


> Of course!
> Future_momma: :( any signs of af or ovulation yet?

Nope not that I can see. OPK yesterday was very very light. *sigh*


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> This is the OPK I got this morning but I'm on CD 21/28 so I'm not sure if I can O this late! According to this, I'm still atleast 2 days out from Oing :wacko:

That is exciting.
I called my gyno today when I start my period I am gonna get more bloodwork just to check everything and take clomid next month. I am suppose to start wed, although I am praying I don't....


----------



## tabs46001

well still bleeding i guess i am cd3 i cant believe im starting all over again after having the period from hell that didn't even end until a week ago ugh : (


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikki did you cramp before your bfp? If so where at?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yepp...on my left side below The top of the pelvic area..felt like my period cramps


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yepp...on my left side below The top of the pelvic area..felt like my period cramps

I'm having little sharp pulling and twisting kinda feelings like right below my belt buckle and since I don't know when I O I can't help but be hopeful. It's probably Ovuation pains, so I think I'll count tomorrow as 1dpo.


----------



## exilius

Ah, AF is deff here now (im think) going to try soy this cycle. I had an lp of 12 days, but 4 of them were spotting. Come on body, I know you can do better than that!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck! I had that feeling like 4-6dpo..two days later was light bleeding so... Fx! 


My boobs hurt so bad :( feel bad for hubby he cant even come near me...


----------



## Love4Bump x

I Know How You Feel, Weve been Trying Tcc For .. 5 Months Now. were both young and fertilie and we already have a 3 year old .. though every month i convince myself im pregnant i try not to and distract myself .. but its so hard! Were as hes so calm ( gutted every AF Or Neg Test) but hes like oh well next monmth were as im screaming inside! .. i Just really need someone who understands, i know its only been 5 months unlike some people whos been ttv for years thats so sad!! But its so frustraiting. Plus i dont get any af symptoms :( ...


----------



## Love4Bump x

oh and this month im 11 dpo and due af in 3 days - and we made love everyday on ov week! so fingers crossed!! but as i said i dont get af symptomsand had no symptoms .. had cramps from sunday to yesterday ( like bad gas ) and im eating constantly. but asides that nothiong .. should i just test and hope or shoud i wait the 3 days??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just want to say that a lot of people domt exactly ovulate according to their calendars or ovulation week.. I actually ovulated 2 days before my ovulation week started and thats when we made lil beaner! I just listened to my body and when i felt in the mood thats when we did it! Dont always go by calendars... Thats why they say u shuld do it every other day for a whole month ...also if u are only having sex during o time, your other halfs sperm might not be good quality.. U shuld at least do it 2-3 times before u start trying on ovulation week


----------



## nipsnnibbles

so true nikki, i guess we got pregnant before i THOUGHT i ovulated bc of how far the docs are saying i am is definately farther than i thought according to my charts and all...ONLY the U/S will tell tho!!!
sometimes DH's sperm isnt great quality and alot of woman think that by letting it build up (not have sex for days prior to O) is better well its NOT actually if a man dont ejaculate every 72 hrs he has more DEAD spermies which can be why yur not getting preggers....a gooood book that i got pregnant abiding by my 1st try (afer book) is "TAKING CHARGE OF YOUR FERTILITY" BY TONI M... it comes with FREE 15day software


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/zKogm4.png 

heres what the docs say, my EDD is 12-31-12
which is 12 days off from what im expecting from using my OPK's and alll


----------



## littlemisscie

I wokeup with some cramping and sharp pains in my breasts plus I just feel crappy today. I'm gonna keep bding every other day (which we do anyway :haha:) and then test around the 31st. SS and I are getting pictures done for DBs father's day present so I'm hoping to have a sign in them that says "We love you, Love Hunter, Christa and Our new little one" or something like that :)


----------



## littlemisscie

I have a question for you and it might be a lot of tmi but I have to ask. When we dtd, he gets me really into it, gets off and then continues to stimulate me until I orgasm as well. The point of my question is, since I'm not laying still after the :spermy: are in, do you think I'm hindering the chances of getting pregnant?


----------



## future_momma

I dont think so. Orgasms suck it up. But im sure some of it leaks out but you are still lying down so that helps.


----------



## mrswemyss

Yea I've heard orgasms help! Lucky you lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I always orgasmed first so im not sure...hubbys very giving lol


----------



## sugarpi24

there was an article a lady had posted on here once that said that orgasms dont really do anything...they thought it helped...but really it doesnt really do anything....i think...i cant remember :(


----------



## shradha

As long as the swimmers are inside.....nothing to worry........and you are lying down.......so chill.......


----------



## kamee26

I'm in!! Its not the same to talk to my husband as it is to talk to other women experiencing the same thing! I am 23 years old, ttc baby #2, on Cd 9 after taking provera and clomid 50 Mg Cd 3-7. I hate the waiting game! I am temping and using opks. I don't have periods on my own so I have no idea at all as to when I might ovulate. Good luck to you all!


----------



## mrswemyss

Last night I woke up with a stabbing pain in my lower right region, kind of near my ovary... I thought at first it was my appendix but I was half asleep too. Has anyone experienced anything like this? I've not started yet or spotted so I don't know what to think. It woke me up and that never happens. I thought I was going to have to go to the ER.... I had a negative test Monday I'm suppose to start today or sometime before 28th...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey! i have it all the time, im pregnant and the doctors say its my ovary pulsating (the one that releassed the egg) i get so scared sometimes that its a m/c i hafta sit and calm down...but r u sure your not pregnant???


mrswemyss said:


> Last night I woke up with a stabbing pain in my lower right region, kind of near my ovary... I thought at first it was my appendix but I was half asleep too. Has anyone experienced anything like this? I've not started yet or spotted so I don't know what to think. It woke me up and that never happens. I thought I was going to have to go to the ER.... I had a negative test Monday I'm suppose to start today or sometime before 28th...


----------



## mrswemyss

I took a test on saturday it said negative... Haven't started yet today I'm 12 dpo I just hate to take another test & it be negative


----------



## littlemisscie

mrswemyss said:


> I took a test on saturday it said negative... Haven't started yet today I'm 12 dpo I just hate to take another test & it be negative

:hugs:

My cycle is very confusing, I never got a postive OPK so I quit taking them and just bded every other day this month. I've had EWCM for the last week now and cramping for the past 3 days. I'm on CD18/28 so I'm just gonna chill out and see what happens. The more I try to understand what the heck is going on,my body throws these curve balls.:wacko:


----------



## lilsqueeks

My doctor cant seem to find the problem as to why we haven't been able to get pregnant again so i'm trying to get a boost with fertilaid. Has anyone tried this product yet? I've been on it for about two weeks now and aside from more energy and surprisingly lower stress, I haven't noticed much else from it


----------



## rmsh1

Hi lilsqueeks, what is fertilaid meant to help with? I might look into it too. but so far I have only just started pregnacare, so want to give that a chance to do its thing before I change


----------



## mrswemyss

Bfn... Clomid after I start then I give up. I'd be happy getting pregnant & having one kid :(


----------



## exilius

Just got my cbfm. Test strips. If the monitor arrives soon it may even be in time for this cycle. Trying soy, royal jelly and a sperm friendly lube. Keeping up with the b6 and vitex as I clearly did something right last cycle. H2b has started on preconception vitamins too.


----------



## littlemisscie

So last night I had crazy hot flashes, boobs are senstive or numb, been cramping the lazy 4 days, peeing a lot and just feel "weird" over all. It's still too early to test but all these signs and making me feel positive :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

How many dpo r u? Had another ultrasound today..measuring 5 w 5 d... No heartbeat detected but still said its early.. Also found a subchorionic hematoma which happens during implantation...which is what i think was the red clot i got when i got my implantation bleed .... No lifting..sex..or orgasm for me until it clears up


----------



## exilius

Oh dear, here's hopping it clears up quickly!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> How many dpo r u? Had another ultrasound today..measuring 5 w 5 d... No heartbeat detected but still said its early.. Also found a subchorionic hematoma which happens during implantation...which is what i think was the red clot i got when i got my implantation bleed .... No lifting..sex..or orgasm for me until it clears up

I have no idea Nikki, I'm also have waves of nasuea. I feel almost drunk because I'm just so out of it :haha: I've had EWCM since the 16th and never got a positive OPK, according to FF, I Od on the 18th, but I have no idea. All I know is I'm CD19.


----------



## shalujoshi

Lilliana said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to be your buddy! :) i forsee complications with hubby and i conceiving since i have type 1 diabetes! This is our second month trying so... I dont think itll be anytime soon! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Count me in here too...I'd love to be both your ttc friend :hugs:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

share with me... i am also in same boat.. take care


----------



## tabs46001

ok so interesting question finally stopped bleeding last night thank god 2 back to back af's in a row and both 7 days long was hell but if i still do o this weekend like im supposed to wouldnt it be dangerous to try cause in theory i dont have a lining from all the bleeding for a good implantation i really want to get prego but i am all for waiting til next o time if there is gonna be a chance of miscarriage again


----------



## nipsnnibbles

from what the U/S says im 8weeks3days :) 
the babies head is on the right the rump is on the left, you can see the arm and leg buds already too
they said were both very healthy....

finally after years of wishing hoping praying and trying...
:dust: to all you ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







img007_opt(1).jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## rmsh1

yay nipsnibbles, what a great picture!!

:hugs:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank yo usoo much
you ladies have been here for me thru everything i love you all deeply thank yo sooo much ladies...im so appreciative for your support!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


rmsh1 said:


> yay nipsnibbles, what a great picture!!
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

aweeee yayyy ill upload mine lol... nevermind i dont have a website link to it.. grr


----------



## mrswemyss

Exciting :) nibbles


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1025213-5w5d-u-s-so-teeny-lol.html link to beaner


----------



## rmsh1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1025213-5w5d-u-s-so-teeny-lol.html link to beaner

lovely!


----------



## littlemisscie

Yay! Baby pictures!! :happydance:


Out of no where, my boobs are KILLING me. I never really have sore boobs, hopefully this is a good sign!

Nikki, if I'm preggos we'll only be exactly 2 weeks apart! I'd be 2w5ds.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Testtttt alreadyyyyy


----------



## littlemisscie

I have and I thought I saw a line but I'm not sure. It's still early. According to FF Im only 7dpo.


----------



## future_momma

nipsnnibbles said:


> from what the U/S says im 8weeks3days :)
> the babies head is on the right the rump is on the left, you can see the arm and leg buds already too
> they said were both very healthy....
> 
> finally after years of wishing hoping praying and trying...
> :dust: to all you ladies!!!

So excited for you tinged with a little healthy dose of jealousy :happydance:


----------



## littlemisscie

My ss just just informed me that there's a baby in my tummy. So I've got to be! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Better be :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Random question. Has anyone watched 7 days of sex!? Its so funny and I cant help but think "they're obviously not ttc!


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie, put your chart in your sig so we can stalk it! Good luck!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i love that show, its funny.....def not ttc for them...most of them havent had sex in yrs..lol


littlemisscie said:


> Random question. Has anyone watched 7 days of sex!? Its so funny and I cant help but think "they're obviously not ttc!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thank you futur momma, how has everything been going for you????


future_momma said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> from what the U/S says im 8weeks3days :)
> the babies head is on the right the rump is on the left, you can see the arm and leg buds already too
> they said were both very healthy....
> 
> finally after years of wishing hoping praying and trying...
> :dust: to all you ladies!!!
> 
> So excited for you tinged with a little healthy dose of jealousy :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## littlemisscie

I don't have a chart ha. Just sex and cm on ff. today I'm having a pulling sensation (almost tickles almost makes me wanna puke ha) between my belly button and breast. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## future_momma

nipsnnibbles said:


> thank you futur momma, how has everything been going for you????
> 
> 
> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> from what the U/S says im 8weeks3days :)
> the babies head is on the right the rump is on the left, you can see the arm and leg buds already too
> they said were both very healthy....
> 
> finally after years of wishing hoping praying and trying...
> :dust: to all you ladies!!!
> 
> So excited for you tinged with a little healthy dose of jealousy :happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...

CD 73 nothing yet sadly. Im trying to look into something to regulate my cycles because metformin obviously isnt and i dont want to take anything with chasteberry in it because I want to start clomid again.


----------



## mrswemyss

Well... AF came today :'( I am going to start clomid probably next week and buy some preseed... then I GIVE UP! I can not take trying any more


----------



## littlemisscie

Ladies when should I test? Af is due the 2nd


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Now! Lol...


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Now! Lol...

I don't think I'm far enough into it. I hate seeing bfn :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So r u 7-8 dpo? Wait til 10 dpo at least... Ic's measure relatively small amounts


----------



## littlemisscie

Something like that. I have ic and clear blue easy reads. I'm gonna do one Monday morning I think If I remember. I get up at 330 so im not always thinking positive


----------



## future_momma

Im thinking about making my own tincture what do you think? Im thinking of ordering: chasteberry, peony, false unicorn, ladys mantle, blue vervain, dong quai, borage, eleuthero, motherwort, nettle, red clover, licorice, saw palmetto. AM I missing any other fertility herbs out there? I didnt do black cohosh since that is bad for pcos i think.


----------



## littlemisscie

I took one, BFN :(

I'm only like 8dpo, but now I'm not feeling so great about it. We'll see.


----------



## mrswemyss

And my af came... Hello I'm sad


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> Something like that. I have ic and clear blue easy reads. I'm gonna do one Monday morning I think If I remember. I get up at 330 so im not always thinking positive

 Wait until at least 13 dpo. A bfn is worse than af


----------



## littlemisscie

The only good thing about NOT conceiving this month is I could go on the rides at disneyland :happydance: ha!


----------



## littlemisscie

Can I offer a suggestion!? 

Can we all post one picture on here of our faces. Like a facebook picture or something. I hate reading things and not being able to picture the person. For all I know, Nikki is a Siamese twin with a man and Mrs. is a dog! :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

this has been the cycle from hell lol i just want to o already lol 2 af's in one month should not be allowed lol


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> Can I offer a suggestion!?
> 
> Can we all post one picture on here of our faces. Like a facebook picture or something. I hate reading things and not being able to picture the person. For all I know, Nikki is a Siamese twin with a man and Mrs. is a dog! :haha:

I'm still sad! Someones suppose to say it'll be ok.
lol I am drinking my sorrows away tonight if you can't tell!aka good thing about not being knocked up I have a pic of me & my hubby on my main page on here if I'm Mrs... :)


----------



## future_momma

my pic is already on here also


----------



## rmsh1

mrswemyss said:


> And my af came... Hello I'm sad

:hugs: I have been trying only a little longer than you have. I am off to the doctor on Friday to see what tests they might start as to why I have not conceived in a year


----------



## rmsh1

Here is a pic of me from our recent trip to Rome!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0899.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont know how to post a pic on here unless i start a new thread lol... U can look for me on facebook and add me :) its nicole lewis. From wilkes barre married to ryan lewis... Studied at philadelphia college of osteopathic medicine :). Id love to be your friends on there! But shhhh no one knows im pg on facebook!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My stupid tickers not workin either grrr


----------



## sugarpi24

im so depressed! i dont feel so hopeful now :( i went to the doctor and had an ultrasound...well my ovaries look polycystic and the doctor say he doesnt like that term and that the clomid that i was on can cause my ovaries to look polycystic. but the clomid didnt work this cycle so that means uping the dosage next time... and he said i most likely wont start my period on my own so he gave me provera :( he said hes still hopeful but he doesnt sound like it :( GRR! TTC sucks!


----------



## mrswemyss

rmsh1 said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> And my af came... Hello I'm sad
> 
> :hugs: I have been trying only a little longer than you have. I am off to the doctor on Friday to see what tests they might start as to why I have not conceived in a yearClick to expand...

Well I have had my hubby tested, I had my HSG, I have had bloodwork, I start my cycle every 35 days and according my CBFM and opk I ovulate normal... Everything was normal, so after I take clomid I just give up. It seems like everything checks out but we still are not getting pregnant. I guess God knows better than me when the time is right, but I am so impatient:cry:


----------



## mrswemyss

sugarpi24 said:


> im so depressed! i dont feel so hopeful now :( i went to the doctor and had an ultrasound...well my ovaries look polycystic and the doctor say he doesnt like that term and that the clomid that i was on can cause my ovaries to look polycystic. but the clomid didnt work this cycle so that means uping the dosage next time... and he said i most likely wont start my period on my own so he gave me provera :( he said hes still hopeful but he doesnt sound like it :( GRR! TTC sucks!

Don't get down!! but I feel ya :( it can be trying:wacko:


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I dont know how to post a pic on here unless i start a new thread lol... U can look for me on facebook and add me :) its nicole lewis. From wilkes barre married to ryan lewis... Studied at philadelphia college of osteopathic medicine :). Id love to be your friends on there! But shhhh no one knows im pg on facebook!

I'm trying to find you! Are you aware how many Nicole lewis there are!? Ha


Look for me, my name is a little less common ha . Christa Baker (Coyle) should be easy to find ;)


----------



## rmsh1

mrswemyss, I am still learning about various things to try to get me to ovulate earlier. If you are ovulating OK and have 35 day cycles, why did they put you on clomid? I thought it was for people that have trouble ovulating. 

I am nervous about my appointment, I am concerned that we have been trying a year and had no success at all. And now my cycles have gone all mucked up :(


----------



## mrswemyss

It helps produce more eggs, improves your chances


----------



## rmsh1

Ohh OK, well I am up for that then! I just cannot believe it has been a year and no bfp. And at the rate I am ovulating right now, I only ovulate 8 times a year, hardly seems like fair odds :( Meh, I am very down today, feel like it just is not going to happen for me


----------



## exilius

Nikkilewis - not like you're encouraging the stalking or anything! :D

Also, my cm is weird this month. Cd5 already was pretty watery, af was only about 4 days long (spotting on both sides). This is seeming &hopeful that I'm taming my hormones.


----------



## mrswemyss

Well I ovulate every month and still haven't seen a bfp :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry :(


----------



## littlemisscie

Broke down and tested today. BFN. Blek. I think it's not my month.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Whens af due hunnie?


----------



## littlemisscie

The 2nd.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Stol got quite a few days! Dont give up ladiesss


----------



## exilius

My fingers are still crossed for you. Not over till the fat lady sings :)

Also, not sure what it is but it silly horny the last few days. Might start opks today, even though it really early. Who knows what my body's doing!


----------



## lilsqueeks

Have any of you ever tried fertilaid???? I cant seem to find anyone who is taking it or has tried it for more than a week or so and I would really like some actual input on the product other than what I read on the website I bought it from. Please help?


----------



## shalujoshi

hi ladies,

i am 37.. TTC for so many years.. last 2 month Af has reduced to one an a half day heavy ,and then very little. last month i had only one follicle , just worried how many will be this month. any one experiencing similar prob???

thanks


----------



## tabs46001

lilsqueeks said:


> Have any of you ever tried fertilaid???? I cant seem to find anyone who is taking it or has tried it for more than a week or so and I would really like some actual input on the product other than what I read on the website I bought it from. Please help?


my sister has been on it for 2 months. she has pcos and has never had regular periods in her life so she doesnt ovulate either. after taking it for a couple weeks she started her period and it only lasted for 5 days and her next one came right on time too this has never happend for her cause she usually goes months without periods or she will be on hers for months. she is very happy with it. she hasnt tested to see if she is ovulating yet she is too nervous and wants to give it a few months but she had been on clomid and metaphormin and nothing worked until she got the fertilaid.


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to everyone that is on other threads that I post in, but this will be the same info repeated over.

I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I have had pain from a cyst for 4 days now. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasn&#8217;t going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.

I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was &#8220;oh, you aren&#8217;t ovulating&#8221;. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!


----------



## LindseyT

Hi hope you don't mind me joining? DB and I have been ttc for 10 months now and I have endometriosis, so I know it'll take me a little longer to fall pg :( waiting on results for day 21 progesterone and cd 2 test is scheduled for Friday. AF is due Thursday and I know I'm out already. Feeling so low this month :(


----------



## rmsh1

:hi: Lindsey, welcome to the thread.

Sorry about the endometriosis, hopefully you will get your BFP quickly!


----------



## littlemisscie

Sorry for stalking I guess....?


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> Sorry for stalking I guess....?

You can stalk all you want :hugs:


----------



## exilius

Rmsh1 I'm so glad for you, sounds like you and I have the exact same problem. Except the specialist told me there was no way my thyroid could effect ttc, and I had to twist my gps ARM to get a blood test. He said normally at 21 days but that I should do it right after bleeding. I expressed my concern about progesterone and he changed to "after ovulation" but didn't say how long after. My gp hates that I chart, and doesn't think its worth investigating til I've been ttc for 2 years.

Long story short, when I hit 1 year I shall be going to a new gp. I'll still have 9-10 months before my insurance will cover reproductive specialists, but hopefully the gp will look at progesterone cream or cloimid which are already covered under prescriptions.

At the moment I'm having some success with 75mg thyroxine, 200mg b6 and 2000mg vitex. Started soy and evening primrose this cycle too. Oh, and been taking prenatals since starting ttc. Can you let me know what, if anything, works for you?


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm having AF like cramps today (9-10dpo) sore boobs and lots of watery CM. Im hoping this is it. I got a BFN when I tested this afternoon but I'm going to try the next few mornings!


----------



## exilius

Littlemisscie - I'm pretty sure to some extent we're all stalking each other. Don't need to feel bad for it, its a way of showing you care about them, in some weird, warped and twisted way :p


----------



## exilius

also, test every other morning, not every morning. have to give your levels time to rise!


----------



## tabs46001

had a lil fingertip amount of ewcm on the tp today havent taken my opk for this evening but hoping it has at least a second line by now


----------



## lilsqueeks

have any of you ladies tried fertilaid before??? I've been on it for a month now and am looking to find a few to compare notes with


----------



## tabs46001

lilsqueeks said:


> have any of you ladies tried fertilaid before??? I've been on it for a month now and am looking to find a few to compare notes with

no im on the fertility blend ive heard good things about it though : )


----------



## littlemisscie

lilsqueeks said:


> have any of you ladies tried fertilaid before??? I've been on it for a month now and am looking to find a few to compare notes with

I haven't tried anything but dtd :)


----------



## rmsh1

exilius said:


> Rmsh1 I'm so glad for you, sounds like you and I have the exact same problem. Except the specialist told me there was no way my thyroid could effect ttc, and I had to twist my gps ARM to get a blood test. He said normally at 21 days but that I should do it right after bleeding. I expressed my concern about progesterone and he changed to "after ovulation" but didn't say how long after. My gp hates that I chart, and doesn't think its worth investigating til I've been ttc for 2 years.
> 
> Long story short, when I hit 1 year I shall be going to a new gp. I'll still have 9-10 months before my insurance will cover reproductive specialists, but hopefully the gp will look at progesterone cream or cloimid which are already covered under prescriptions.
> 
> At the moment I'm having some success with 75mg thyroxine, 200mg b6 and 2000mg vitex. Started soy and evening primrose this cycle too. Oh, and been taking prenatals since starting ttc. Can you let me know what, if anything, works for you?

My doc does not think my thyroid is preventing me getting pregnant, he thinks my hormones will be fine as they have been in the past. He didn't have any suggestions as to why my cycles have gotten so long :( We will see what the blood tests show, but if they show nothing, he will refer me to a specialist. I just hope I get to see a specialist (if I need one) before we return to NZ in October, as we will have to pay for all these tests back home. OH is also going to get an SA done once we see what my bloods say, another thing we want to get done before going back to NZ

I am sure my progesterone levels are fine as my temp rises after ovualtion, and stays risen for the whole of my 13-14 day LP. I am not currently taking anything other than pregnacare. I have vitex here ready to start but I want to do bloods before I try that. I was going to take EPO, but it can delay ovulation so I wont risk it, plus I get good levels of EWCM anyway. We have been using preseed, but are skipping that this cycle, I will see what my EWCM can do on its own.

You do know you shouldnt take soy with thyroid problems right? I wanted to try soy, but read it is no good for people with thyroid issues. So I wont take that either. I have some friends on another thread that ovulate at such a decent time on soy, I am very envious of them.

Good luck!



littlemisscie said:


> I'm having AF like cramps today (9-10dpo) sore boobs and lots of watery CM. Im hoping this is it. I got a BFN when I tested this afternoon but I'm going to try the next few mornings!

Good luck!



lilsqueeks said:


> have any of you ladies tried fertilaid before??? I've been on it for a month now and am looking to find a few to compare notes with

Sorry I haven't tried anything yet


----------



## exilius

No, I hadn't heard that. I'll look into it when I get home. Thanks :)

Quick look shows it should be fine ad I take thyroxine in the morning and the soy at night. I've got a test in a couple of weeks, we'll see if theres been an effect.

A second peer review paper shows that when iodine consumption is not an issue there is no shown link at the levels I of soy that I'm taking. Most others (showing an Issue) cite an earlier, questionable study that recent studies have disagreed with. It should be fine. Most sites saying theres an issue don't give citations. Without peer reviewed studies such claims are fear mongering (im)


----------



## rmsh1

Cool, let me know if you ovulate earlier on the soy!


----------



## rmsh1

I found this interesting - 
https://thyroid.about.com/cs/soyinfo/a/soy.htm
My diagnosis is multi nodular goitre, and so far my hormone levels have been fine


----------



## exilius

Mmm, I don't have goitor, just hypothyroid. Most likely I have the auto immune disease, but they see no point testing as it don't change the treatment.

At the end of that article it says there's no proven link, and just to make sure you're not iodine deficient (im not) and that you don't take it within 4 hours of your thyroxine (im don't) and just to keep an eye on your levels. So long as my tsh isn't above 5 at my next test (i was 5.6 last time and I've just had a 50% med increase) I'm not to worried. I'll report back and let you know! :)


----------



## rmsh1

I hope my hormone levels are OK again, although if they aren't, that would be an easy fix for my long cycles if that was causing it! I wont be getting my thyroid hormones tested until I ovulate, and will get it all done at once. Today is CD19, should O in ten days!


----------



## exilius

Well, I normally o at cd 23, and will be getting my blood between 5 and 7 days later. If the soy has worked we should o at the same time.


----------



## rmsh1

I am going to book my blood test once ovulation is confirmed.

Yay another cycle buddy! I never find cycle buddies due to my long cycles. Trying to match up with anyone is impossible!


----------



## exilius

I find the same. I also have a short lp which makes it hard. The cbfm says I have "high" fertility today (+ve been testing in the evening, not with fmu) which its diagram seems to suggest happens about 7 days before ovulation, so we'll see!

It sounds bad, but I hope its your thyroid levels that are off, its the easiest thing to fix.

Also, when are you moving back to nz? It'll be nice having a time zone buddy :)


----------



## rmsh1

We move back in October. Going to hate job hunting, and getting settled again, but we have been ehre 5 years and it is time to be near family


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning ladies how was everyones holiday weekend??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Barfy :/. But good! :) u?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

nauseated as hell, no vomiting but o man, im woozy!! especially with this heat!!! how was your weekend?? u do anything???


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Barfy :/. But good! :) u?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Same.. Very woozy..yeawe moved into our new home.. Way too hottt!! I was moody and crying all weeekend too... Not fun. But itll b worth it...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

awe congrats on your new home.....you shouldnt be lifting anything tho!!


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Same.. Very woozy..yeawe moved into our new home.. Way too hottt!! I was moody and crying all weeekend too... Not fun. But itll b worth it...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

im very happy for you! are you alllll moved in now???good to go??? is there an extra room for a nursery!!
i told ya youd be preggers before you moved into new house!!! ahhh im sooo happy for us BOTH fx'd for happy healthy 9months:hugs::hugs:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Same.. Very woozy..yeawe moved into our new home.. Way too hottt!! I was moody and crying all weeekend too... Not fun. But itll b worth it...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hahaha nope no lifting for me beleive me! I just ordered everyone around haha and yes we already picked the nursury out lol its a 3 bedroom house because we plan on 2 little ones max haa


----------



## Trying4bby

Hey ladies, new to the site. I'm 25 ttc. Had no idea it was so tricky:(. Got a few ovulation apps, anyone know how accurate these are? How do you all track it? Glad to be with girls that understand. Xx


----------



## littlemisscie

Trying4bby said:


> Hey ladies, new to the site. I'm 25 ttc. Had no idea it was so tricky:(. Got a few ovulation apps, anyone know how accurate these are? How do you all track it? Glad to be with girls that understand. Xx

I used OPKs this month to make sure I was ovulating since I came off the depo back in October. Other than that, I maily rely on the apps. They're not 100% accture but they're nice to have on hand to look at. I keep track of my CM on there so DB doesn't have to see it. Since it can't tell you exactly when you'll O, I bd every other day throughout the month. Hopefully you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## littlemisscie

I forgot to take a test this morning when I went pee ha. So I'm going to hold out for tomorrow. My cramps have gone away as of right now and my boobs aren't that sore, so I'm not exactly hopeful anymore. 

We'll see. If tomorrows a negative then I'm just going to assume I'm not until AF comes and then it's off to another month.


----------



## future_momma

Cd 76 today started new herbs 2 days ago and had bad headache and nausea yesterday all day. Temp dipped a lot today so im hoping it is either ovulation or af.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Goood luck! crossing fingers for u all!


little misscie... its ok!!! not trying to get hopes up again but i had no AF symptoms, just slight cramping before i found out.. no pms moods or anything.. and lotsa pimples!


----------



## littlemisscie

I have a killer headache and light on and off cramping.:) Were your cramps constant Nikki? Or did they come and go?


----------



## exilius

Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahaha nope no lifting for me beleive me! I just ordered everyone around haha and yes we already picked the nursury out lol its a 3 bedroom house because we plan on 2 little ones max haa



We're building a 4 bed house at the moment for that very reason. It should be ready some time between Dec and Feb. I'm hopping to be well and truly up the duff by then!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

on and off cramping!! 

wow a 4 bedroom thats nice!!


----------



## lilsqueeks

littlemisscie said:


> lilsqueeks said:
> 
> 
> have any of you ladies tried fertilaid before??? I've been on it for a month now and am looking to find a few to compare notes with
> 
> I haven't tried anything but dtd :)Click to expand...

lol good answer I love it:thumbup:


----------



## littlemisscie

We dtd every other day, all month (this is our first month trying that) so I'm hoping its our month. If DB doesn't seem "in the mood" I buy him a 6pack of his favorite beer and it's a done deal ha.
 
Thats good to hear Nikki! I thought it had to be constant cramping. Like I said, I'll test tomorrow and we'll see :)


----------



## exilius

Yeah, land is cheap in Australia, especially as we're in a semi rural area. It seemed sensible to build something we'll never need to upgrade from. We were looking at 3 beds, but we fell in love with this house and could just about afford it


----------



## rmsh1

We hope to buy a house when we return to NZ, but we will be in a big city so I think a 3 bedroom will be our limit LOL It wont happen straight away either, need to get jobs etc when we return first! but we have somewhere to live so that is a good first step!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

awesome nikki!! glad to hear that!!we are going to be buying a house soon too, weve been looking but im very picky and i want what i want, i dont want to just settle bc of the baby on the way!! ya know what i mean?? i want a 3 bedroom at least so we have a bdrm for us , for nursery and a guest room until i decide to have another..:)


Nikkilewis14 said:


> hahaha nope no lifting for me beleive me! I just ordered everyone around haha and yes we already picked the nursury out lol its a 3 bedroom house because we plan on 2 little ones max haa


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats our exact same set up right now... Have our bedroom, nurs, and guest room...downstairs we have an office which is nice too so we dnt hqve to use the guest room!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

LoL!! great minds think alike!!!
so whens your next drs appt??? how have you been feeling?? hows your bump coming??have you done the chinese gender predictor??? whatd it say....mines saying BOY :)


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thats our exact same set up right now... Have our bedroom, nurs, and guest room...downstairs we have an office which is nice too so we dnt hqve to use the guest room!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OMGGGGG!!! Do i have a story for you!!!... I got an alert in my inbox today and it said i have a surgury scheduled for wednesday for a miscarriage! SO I FREAKKKK OUT! im like wtf!? so i called my ob office

now please remember at my last appointment i was 5 weeks 3 days ..showed baby was growing, however, there was no heartbeat.. Doctor said it wasnt unusual to not see a heartbeat but its not reassuring... so im like ok.. googled a bunch and found out a lot of people dont hear anything that early. figured everything was good!

well fast forward to today. called the office, and they explained because they didnt hear a heartbeat they schedule the surgury "just in case" they dont hear the heartbeat at my appointment on Monday... She even stated. you should have never gotten that email alert, im so sorry that u saw that but its just normal for our office to order these things because your high risk etc.. and if we didnt then u wuld have to wait 2 weeks for the surgury if nothing looks good.. PA even said that my numbers looked great and they were rising like they should and that it may very well be too early to hear the heartbeat that soon, however, we should def hear it on monday... 

talk about me freaking out and crying and taking this as an omen that maybe somethig is wrong.. I dont know.. im so freaked out by it and i cant stop thinking about it..i just want to cry...

I dont get it.. i havent had any spotting, i have slight cramping but i thought that was just uterus stretching? my boobs are killer, i want to vomit every few hours... im so upset.. i dont know what to do!


----------



## tabs46001

With my son we heard a heart beat at 6wks and the doctor was very surprised we even heard it..they even gave us a big spiel before even looking for it that there was a huge possibility we wouldnt here it and it would be perfectly normal.. There isnt anything to worry about yet id say the docs office owe's you a huge apology : )


----------



## mrswemyss

I've had two friends with both situations. Both didn't hear a heartbeat , one lost it... The other is ten weeks!!! Don't stress until Monday. I cant imagine thougj, that's horrible u read that. Her baby is perfectly fine, I think its common so early. Where I live they don't do US that early. Try not to worry!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

the lady was very apologetic over the phone but still! WTF! grrrrrrr


----------



## littlemisscie

My sister didn't hear babys heartbeat either and she's not 9 weeks I think. Hold in there till Monday lady. I hope everything is good, it's no fun losing a little one :(

I did my test this morning and it's a BFN. Am I suprised? No. I kinda have just gotten use to them I think. Oh well. Onto next month....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

little, maybe it has something to do with oh's sperm??? did u guys get that checked out maybe??? how long were ur cycles again?


----------



## future_momma

Pos opk today. The last time i geared for it cd 24 and here we r for another surge cd 77 geez


----------



## exilius

Here's wishing you a temp spike in the next few days!


----------



## future_momma

Crappy thing is that I have creamy CM and not watery or eggwhite. I so hope that doesnt stop me. I am using preseed just in case.


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> little, maybe it has something to do with oh's sperm??? did u guys get that checked out maybe??? how long were ur cycles again?

Well DB has a son... soo yah ha. I was on depo before and they said that can take anywhere between 1-18 months before getting pregnant again since it keeps you from Oing. I thought in March was the first time I O'd since I actually got pregnant that month. I'm hoping this is the case and I've actually only been Oing since March (which would only put me at 3 months that I haven't conceived) My cycles are usually exactly 30 days but after I lost LO I had a bleed and then another bleed 2 weeks later so that kind of threw me off.


----------



## shradha

Future momma - go for it.....:thumbup: don't let anything stop you.....:hugs: ..fingers crossed for you dear....:dust: ........


----------



## nipsnnibbles

heey future mama, i didnt really get the eggwhite cm, i only had super creamy, and as you know it worked...so stay positive....good luck
i am not a fan of that preseed tho, i didnt use it 


future_momma said:


> Crappy thing is that I have creamy CM and not watery or eggwhite. I so hope that doesnt stop me. I am using preseed just in case.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

NIKKI, calm down sweetie, its gonna be ok!! stay positive!! i did not hear my babys heart beat till last week, they couldnt find it till week 8!! i was stressed...please keep me posted
take a breath babe, everythings going to be ok! your bs is good...but i would NOT delete that letter! KEEP IT FOR YOUR RECORDS!! thats soo messed up!! 




Nikkilewis14 said:


> OMGGGGG!!! Do i have a story for you!!!... I got an alert in my inbox today and it said i have a surgury scheduled for wednesday for a miscarriage! SO I FREAKKKK OUT! im like wtf!? so i called my ob office
> 
> now please remember at my last appointment i was 5 weeks 3 days ..showed baby was growing, however, there was no heartbeat.. Doctor said it wasnt unusual to not see a heartbeat but its not reassuring... so im like ok.. googled a bunch and found out a lot of people dont hear anything that early. figured everything was good!
> 
> well fast forward to today. called the office, and they explained because they didnt hear a heartbeat they schedule the surgury "just in case" they dont hear the heartbeat at my appointment on Monday... She even stated. you should have never gotten that email alert, im so sorry that u saw that but its just normal for our office to order these things because your high risk etc.. and if we didnt then u wuld have to wait 2 weeks for the surgury if nothing looks good.. PA even said that my numbers looked great and they were rising like they should and that it may very well be too early to hear the heartbeat that soon, however, we should def hear it on monday...
> 
> talk about me freaking out and crying and taking this as an omen that maybe somethig is wrong.. I dont know.. im so freaked out by it and i cant stop thinking about it..i just want to cry...
> 
> I dont get it.. i havent had any spotting, i have slight cramping but i thought that was just uterus stretching? my boobs are killer, i want to vomit every few hours... im so upset.. i dont know what to do!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thats so messed up:hugs:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> the lady was very apologetic over the phone but still! WTF! grrrrrrr


----------



## nipsnnibbles

and like someone said before they usually dont do US that early, there just monitoring you...usually they dont do them till 10+ weeks, my doc said he wouldnt do it before 12 weeks unless something was wrong, but i annoyed him until he did, so monday when you go take that into consideration...also are you going for an abdominal or transvaginal U/S???
wb


Nikkilewis14 said:


> OMGGGGG!!! Do i have a story for you!!!... I got an alert in my inbox today and it said i have a surgury scheduled for wednesday for a miscarriage! SO I FREAKKKK OUT! im like wtf!? so i called my ob office
> 
> now please remember at my last appointment i was 5 weeks 3 days ..showed baby was growing, however, there was no heartbeat.. Doctor said it wasnt unusual to not see a heartbeat but its not reassuring... so im like ok.. googled a bunch and found out a lot of people dont hear anything that early. figured everything was good!
> 
> well fast forward to today. called the office, and they explained because they didnt hear a heartbeat they schedule the surgury "just in case" they dont hear the heartbeat at my appointment on Monday... She even stated. you should have never gotten that email alert, im so sorry that u saw that but its just normal for our office to order these things because your high risk etc.. and if we didnt then u wuld have to wait 2 weeks for the surgury if nothing looks good.. PA even said that my numbers looked great and they were rising like they should and that it may very well be too early to hear the heartbeat that soon, however, we should def hear it on monday...
> 
> talk about me freaking out and crying and taking this as an omen that maybe somethig is wrong.. I dont know.. im so freaked out by it and i cant stop thinking about it..i just want to cry...
> 
> I dont get it.. i havent had any spotting, i have slight cramping but i thought that was just uterus stretching? my boobs are killer, i want to vomit every few hours... im so upset.. i dont know what to do!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I always have transvaginals til 12 weeks beleive! Got that tilted uterus thingy going on! Ive had really bad ms this morning... I just dnt know how they can schedule that when ill only b 7 weeks on monday! If they dont hear it im still going to wait another two weeks before they schedule anything..its rediculous! Im not one of those ppl who are going to try to hang onto my baby because im waiting for a miracle, but 7 weeks is too early! Baby was growing on time, i even measured two days ahead of my lmp! Im going in on monday with some words!


----------



## tabs46001

Nikki ms is a very very good sign the doc always told me when i was prego with my son that the hormone that causes the morning sickness is the hormone that makes your baby grow so it seems he or she is growing pretty well ; )


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes, good do not let them do anything just yet!! exspecially if your measuring fine!! id actually schedule a PRIVATE u/s ( u hafta pay outta pocket tho) to get a 2nd opinion!! go in there positive, and level headed even tho i know your pissed off and want to rip there heads off, remain calm...
my technician said to me for my transvaginal one, make sure you EMPTY your bladder before coming in (the abdominal u/s it has to be full) otherwise a full bladder can affect the way they see thing!!
but i just dont understand how they "accidently" sent that email!!! 
definately dont schedule that surgery until youve had a 2nd opinion:hugs: 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> I always have transvaginals til 12 weeks beleive! Got that tilted uterus thingy going on! Ive had really bad ms this morning... I just dnt know how they can schedule that when ill only b 7 weeks on monday! If they dont hear it im still going to wait another two weeks before they schedule anything..its rediculous! Im not one of those ppl who are going to try to hang onto my baby because im waiting for a miracle, but 7 weeks is too early! Baby was growing on time, i even measured two days ahead of my lmp! Im going in on monday with some words!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

exactly tabs, MS is a verrrrry good sign... i dont vomit but i get ms....so nikki stay positive


tabs46001 said:


> Nikki ms is a very very good sign the doc always told me when i was prego with my son that the hormone that causes the morning sickness is the hormone that makes your baby grow so it seems he or she is growing pretty well ; )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you, i really needed the support! Ijust want to call and get in today because im off all day and itll be on my mind all weekend! But... Ugh.... I feel very prego, i feel the stretching here and there, no blood, not even a spec... Lots of ewcm... I just want to scream!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you, i really needed the support! Ijust want to call and get in today because im off all day and itll be on my mind all weekend! But... Ugh.... I feel very prego, i feel the stretching here and there, no blood, not even a spec... Lots of ewcm... I just want to scream!


And whose to say i even want a d&c and who is to say i can go wednesday for one,cuz i cant! Jeeeez


----------



## tabs46001

Ya with my sons pregnancy i only actually vomited a total of 4 times but i was so very nauseous every single day i couldnt stand anything before 10am and then after 10 it got magically better and i could eat anything and everything lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i know right, who are they to say what YOU want!!! id tell them that email has stressed you out and depressed you!!!
i mean damm!!!! so fucked up (excuse my mouth) but for real
stay positive!! sometimes theres no bleeding with a m/c ...but your measuring good and your having all these symptoms, and youve been monitored WEEKLY!! 
are you going to get a second opinion!! i know you just moved and bought a house so finances might be a little tight but id call a few like 3 places and ask how much a private U/S is....dont tell them what your docs said about the heartbeat...just say you want A PRIVATE scan and see what the tech says , see if they can SEE the heartbeat,sometimes y0ou see it before you hear it....then AFTER they confirm it, then tell them your situation....but dont tell them first cuz some places "dont want to get involved" bc its a "liability" ya know what i mean hun??? good luck and keep me posted please!!! 
monday is an eternity away exspecially after that email and waiting..NOT COOL:hugs::hugs:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thank you, i really needed the support! Ijust want to call and get in today because im off all day and itll be on my mind all weekend! But... Ugh.... I feel very prego, i feel the stretching here and there, no blood, not even a spec... Lots of ewcm... I just want to scream!
> 
> 
> And whose to say i even want a d&c and who is to say i can go wednesday for one,cuz i cant! Jeeeez


----------



## nipsnnibbles

LOL!! yeah i get waves of nausea!! all day!! so its crappy sometimes!!! but well worth it !!


tabs46001 said:


> Ya with my sons pregnancy i only actually vomited a total of 4 times but i was so very nauseous every single day i couldnt stand anything before 10am and then after 10 it got magically better and i could eat anything and everything lol


----------



## littlemisscie

I took a test this morning it said Not Pregnant. AF should be here on the 2nd, I'm having major cramping(Normal for AF) and my boobs are really senstive but I was looking at my nipples and there seem to be quite a bit more of those bumps on them than normal, bigger than normal and they look like they may seem darker.

Do you think I could have become pregnant later so that these signs are just now showing up but I'm getting BFNs or am I just doin the wishful thinkin?

Nikki and nibbles did you notice these changes are your breasts?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

littlemiss, yes i got lots more of them bumps, and i guess i got pregnant before i thought i was , so its very possible you O'd later,
i reallly thought i was out bc i kept getting AF like cramps(and STILL do)..so your not out till the witch shows her face...i didnt really have many symptoms until after i knew i was pregnant as to months before i had like every symptom (wishful thinking) did you DTD alot this month??
i bought a bunch of dollar store tests and they all came out positive so give it a try...i didnt use FMU either (i used dollar general/dollar tree baby brand hpt there a buck) 



littlemisscie said:


> I took a test this morning it said Not Pregnant. AF should be here on the 2nd, I'm having major cramping(Normal for AF) and my boobs are really senstive but I was looking at my nipples and there seem to be quite a bit more of those bumps on them than normal, bigger than normal and they look like they may seem darker.
> 
> Do you think I could have become pregnant later so that these signs are just now showing up but I'm getting BFNs or am I just doin the wishful thinkin?
> 
> Nikki and nibbles did you notice these changes are your breasts?


----------



## littlemisscie

nipsnnibbles said:


> littlemiss, yes i got lots more of them bumps, and i guess i got pregnant before i thought i was , so its very possible you O'd later,
> i reallly thought i was out bc i kept getting AF like cramps(and STILL do)..so your not out till the witch shows her face...i didnt really have many symptoms until after i knew i was pregnant as to months before i had like every symptom (wishful thinking) did you DTD alot this month??
> i bought a bunch of dollar store tests and they all came out positive so give it a try...i didnt use FMU either (i used dollar general/dollar tree baby brand hpt there a buck)
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I took a test this morning it said Not Pregnant. AF should be here on the 2nd, I'm having major cramping(Normal for AF) and my boobs are really senstive but I was looking at my nipples and there seem to be quite a bit more of those bumps on them than normal, bigger than normal and they look like they may seem darker.
> 
> Do you think I could have become pregnant later so that these signs are just now showing up but I'm getting BFNs or am I just doin the wishful thinkin?
> 
> Nikki and nibbles did you notice these changes are your breasts?Click to expand...


We dtd every other day so yeah ha. I'm not going to test again until the 4th just to make sure before we go to Disneyland. I'm also having a lot of watery cm (I've changed my panties twice!)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thats a good sign!! i routinely change mine...i reallly hope you are even tho you wont have as much fun in disney land...but yeah me and my fiance had bms from april 2nd thru april 25th, alot of it was forced (me forcing him) but im pregnant so im happy...lol... i think i read on one of your posts if yr hubby isnt in the mood u get him a 6pk?? good girl...lol sticky bean dust to u


littlemisscie said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> littlemiss, yes i got lots more of them bumps, and i guess i got pregnant before i thought i was , so its very possible you O'd later,
> i reallly thought i was out bc i kept getting AF like cramps(and STILL do)..so your not out till the witch shows her face...i didnt really have many symptoms until after i knew i was pregnant as to months before i had like every symptom (wishful thinking) did you DTD alot this month??
> i bought a bunch of dollar store tests and they all came out positive so give it a try...i didnt use FMU either (i used dollar general/dollar tree baby brand hpt there a buck)
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I took a test this morning it said Not Pregnant. AF should be here on the 2nd, I'm having major cramping(Normal for AF) and my boobs are really senstive but I was looking at my nipples and there seem to be quite a bit more of those bumps on them than normal, bigger than normal and they look like they may seem darker.
> 
> Do you think I could have become pregnant later so that these signs are just now showing up but I'm getting BFNs or am I just doin the wishful thinkin?
> 
> Nikki and nibbles did you notice these changes are your breasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dtd every other day so yeah ha. I'm not going to test again until the 4th just to make sure before we go to Disneyland. I'm also having a lot of watery cm (I've changed my panties twice!)Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got heavy heavy breasts and tingling nipples almost immediately... Bumps are just starting to show now... Sorry havnt been responding much today, still really bummed out, it really threw me for a loop!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I got heavy heavy breasts and tingling nipples almost immediately... Bumps are just starting to show now... Sorry havnt been responding much today, still really bummed out, it really threw me for a loop!

:hugs: Hopefully it'll all work out!!


----------



## mrswemyss

HEY ladies! I start my first round of clomid tomorrow and I am buying some preseed. Everyone please pray and keep your fx that it works!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Praying for u mrs!! :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

your in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:


mrswemyss said:


> HEY ladies! I start my first round of clomid tomorrow and I am buying some preseed. Everyone please pray and keep your fx that it works!!


----------



## exilius

The 3 of you are in mine, praying for 3 lovely healthy stickys. Fx.

Nikki - I personally would make a stink about this. No1, especially some1 with a high risk pregnancy should EVER see that. I mean, I understand the booking but you should NEVER have heard about this. You are well in your right to be feeling down about this. Put your foot down don't be talk Into anythin


----------



## nipsnnibbles

nikki
i think you should save and print that letter!!!
i cant get over it!! i hope you are feeling better(giving the circumstance) but i am here for you! everythings going to be ok...you said the babys still measuring correct???:flower::hugs::hugs:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Praying for u mrs!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes baby was measuring two days ahead of time too! Im calling them in 5 minutesto get a scan today..i dont care if i see the doctor i just want to hear the heartbeat! I threw up this morning! But i still need that reassurance!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok so the obgtyn told me to come in asap. and well... GREAT NEWS! Baby is measuring perfectly 6 weeks 4 days today and a heartbeat at 124 bpm!!! I literally cried.. what a releif... my due date is jan 21st, but because i am diabetic they will induce me in the beginning of january :) nips we will prob have babies on the same week haha


----------



## tabs46001

That is awesome nikki : ) : )


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Nikki!


----------



## littlemisscie

Yay!!


----------



## exilius

I'm SO glad for you! That's AWESOME news (in the true meaning of the word)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki,
Very happy to hear everything is good :)


----------



## tabs46001

finally got a positive opk after not getting a second line at all on the strips i went out and got some opk's at the store i have been getting ewcm but no second line on opk strips off the internet let alone a positive. dipped a store opk and an ic and not even a second line on the ic but blazing positive on the store bought opk glad to know i am o'ing i was starting to wonder lol
 



Attached Files:







100_4219.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswemyss

Does anyone know what bloodwork they do/can do to make sure your hormones are ok to become prego?


----------



## littlemisscie

Yay tabs!! Get busy! :sex:

Mrs, I'm not sure. If you find out, let me know though :)


----------



## rmsh1

mrswemyss said:


> Does anyone know what bloodwork they do/can do to make sure your hormones are ok to become prego?

These are the hormones tests I am getting done - 

7 days after I ovulate, they are measuring my progesterone, thyroid hormones, liver enzymes, bone enzymes, fasting lipids, glucose fasting and whatever FBC is (I think it is a blood count of some type)

And then my day 3 bloods are to measure FSH, prolactin and to check my rubella antibodies


----------



## rmsh1

I think they test for testosterone if you display signs of PCO, and I just noticed they are not testing me for LH, but they sometimes do that. I guess me getting positive OPKs is enough proof I produce LH???


----------



## nipsnnibbles

BMS for you TABS


tabs46001 said:


> finally got a positive opk after not getting a second line at all on the strips i went out and got some opk's at the store i have been getting ewcm but no second line on opk strips off the internet let alone a positive. dipped a store opk and an ic and not even a second line on the ic but blazing positive on the store bought opk glad to know i am o'ing i was starting to wonder lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

AHHHHHH NIKKI IM SO RELIEVED!!! i always wanted to have my baby at the hospital i was born in...(in kingston PA...and now i live in Kingston NY....go figure..)..but thats gna be awesome!!!
IM SO HAPPY AND RELIEVED your babies doing ok!! i just got my disc from the U/S yesterday and i watched it today, its not a video just stilll images, im pissed....my sisters was a video so i called to place back and she was like o we will give you that one once your farther along!!ok :)
but im PRAYING my baby is born jan 1st!! new years baby, even tho jan 1st is my ex fiances bday...o well perfect !!! i cant wait.
your saying induced, so you wont have a natural youll have C section???
:hugs::hugs::hugs: glad baby and U are ok


Nikkilewis14 said:


> ok so the obgtyn told me to come in asap. and well... GREAT NEWS! Baby is measuring perfectly 6 weeks 4 days today and a heartbeat at 124 bpm!!! I literally cried.. what a releif... my due date is jan 21st, but because i am diabetic they will induce me in the beginning of january :) nips we will prob have babies on the same week haha


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeah, get in for a scan goooood idea!!! i am going for a private one, bc even tho i had a scan and heard and saw the heartbeat, and my bellys getting bigger and boobs too i think im still in shock that im pregnant ...do you kno what i mean....i am just soo scared of losing my baby i wish i had an U/S machine at home lol!!!


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes baby was measuring two days ahead of time too! Im calling them in 5 minutesto get a scan today..i dont care if i see the doctor i just want to hear the heartbeat! I threw up this morning! But i still need that reassurance!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes i will most likely be having a c section but im not upset about it! :). Its crazy this morning i didnt wake up sick...hmmmm...odd


----------



## tabs46001

i had a c section with my son because i had alot of problems with my pelvis during the pregnancy they aren't too bad you are just sore for a lot longer and you have to keep going back in to get your stitches checked i will have to get a c section with any future babies because the problems i have my pubic bone pops out of place its hurts so bad i had to go to a pregnancy chiropractor once a week my entire pregnancy 

i start the progesterone cream tomorrow so no symptom spotting for me cause the doc says it will cause all the pregnancy symptoms i really hope it works


----------



## littlemisscie

Bd with db and started spotting and bleeding. Counting tomorrow as cd1. I would be on my period in Disneyland :(


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> Bd with db and started spotting and bleeding. Counting tomorrow as cd1. I would be on my period in Disneyland :(

:hugs:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good morning happy sunday ladies


----------



## nipsnnibbles

somedays i dont get nausous othr days i cant move bc of it...same with the boobs some days i wanna beat my fiance if he even LOOKS at them other days they dont hurt at all.....how ar eu feeling other than no nausea


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes i will most likely be having a c section but im not upset about it! :). Its crazy this morning i didnt wake up sick...hmmmm...odd


----------



## littlemisscie

Alright ladies I'm confused. Bd with db and had some spotting in with the semen and he has blood on him. I woke up this morning expecting full flow and not even a spot. When I wiped or in my panties. Idk what to think?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> somedays i dont get nausous othr days i cant move bc of it...same with the boobs some days i wanna beat my fiance if he even LOOKS at them other days they dont hurt at all.....how ar eu feeling other than no nausea
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i will most likely be having a c section but im not upset about it! :). Its crazy this morning i didnt wake up sick...hmmmm...odd
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> well yesterday i had no nausea whatso ever and then today BAM didnt wat to get out of bed... i have the stupid runs too so bad :( sorry tmi but its like debilitating, cant even go anywhere.. i think its all the veggies ive been eating on top of the prescription pre natals so... maybe im getting too many vitamins??? is that even possible? lol.... i just want to eat all day though! boobs are always sore, and HUGE.. tiredness but thats all... hormones have settled down a bit !Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> Alright ladies I'm confused. Bd with db and had some spotting in with the semen and he has blood on him. I woke up this morning expecting full flow and not even a spot. When I wiped or in my panties. Idk what to think?

im hoping its implantation and not AF!!! xxxxx any cramps, moody??, af symptoms?


----------



## littlemisscie

Cramping on and off for awhile now. But it seems like more then ib but I'm not sure. I've had sore boobs too but I don't know :( I'm so confused!!! Ha


----------



## Loveya

Waiting for AF to be over and done with so we can start trying again.


----------



## tabs46001

feeling cramping and like a tightness in the uterus area and still getting positive opk's so im taking it as o pain im just so glad to be o'ing finally after so much af lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i dont know if its possible toget too many vitamins but get some fiber in you!! realllly helps with the runs :) ...im opposite i have constipation and IT SUCKS..i get cramps sooo bad.... 
im sooo glad your doin ok nikki, seriously....
have you been gettin lots of rest


Nikkilewis14 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> somedays i dont get nausous othr days i cant move bc of it...same with the boobs some days i wanna beat my fiance if he even LOOKS at them other days they dont hurt at all.....how ar eu feeling other than no nausea
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i will most likely be having a c section but im not upset about it! :). Its crazy this morning i didnt wake up sick...hmmmm...odd
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> well yesterday i had no nausea whatso ever and then today BAM didnt wat to get out of bed... i have the stupid runs too so bad :( sorry tmi but its like debilitating, cant even go anywhere.. i think its all the veggies ive been eating on top of the prescription pre natals so... maybe im getting too many vitamins??? is that even possible? lol.... i just want to eat all day though! boobs are always sore, and HUGE.. tiredness but thats all... hormones have settled down a bit !Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yeaaa lots of rest this weekend....i habe an ekg today to measure how y hearts doing... But i feel so sick lol i just keep laying in bed :(


----------



## littlemisscie

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0210.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> :happydance:

Congrats little misscie


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yayyyyyy bump buddddddies!!!!! Sooo excited and happy for u...so how far do u think u r? 4w1 d???


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats Littlemisscie!!!


----------



## tabs46001

YAY Littlemisscie!!!


----------



## future_momma

Congrats littlemiscie i had a feeling u were!


----------



## future_momma

I just want to cry right now. It is CD 82 and I finally had a seacond surge CD 76 and I thought this was it to ovulate then it failed to happen again. I have never had a cycle this long! I am so frustrated and upset I want this cycle to be over!


----------



## exilius

Future_momma :hug:


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> :happydance:

Congrats so happy for u ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

how u feeling kaicee?? U have been so quiet :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm now sick or feeling sick alot I'm still getting spotting after sex but only when I wiped and it's pink (sorry about tmi)
My first appointment is on the 14th I'm praying I hear the heart beat and who knows when I'll get a scan.... So how has ur preganacy treating u? And I'm really sorry u got such a stupid email last week


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awee im sure everything is fine hun.. I am sick from when i wake up until noon no matter what i do or eat... there was one day where i didnt feel anything and freaked out!.. heard the heartbeat as well.. so excited for that! Boobs are super sensitive and sore... still cant beleive something is growing inside of me :) I prob wont get another ultrasound until another like 3-4 weeks but im ok with that.. I think? lol


----------



## future_momma

Just the wierdest thing. My OPKs have been almost constantly almost positives and I know I had couple positives on CD 76. I took a pink handled wondfo hpt and got a pencil thin pink line on it within 5 minutes. It didnt seem like the line was in the right spot though. Wish I didnt dump my pee. I took another one with another pee and no line. Wonder if it was an evap. I am thinking of investing in some frers now that I saw a tiny itty bitty line. I hate when I get my hopes up like this!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

future_momma said:


> Just the wierdest thing. My OPKs have been almost constantly almost positives and I know I had couple positives on CD 76. I took a pink handled wondfo hpt and got a pencil thin pink line on it within 5 minutes. It didnt seem like the line was in the right spot though. Wish I didnt dump my pee. I took another one with another pee and no line. Wonder if it was an evap. I am thinking of investing in some frers now that I saw a tiny itty bitty line. I hate when I get my hopes up like this!

can u post a pic hun?


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> :happydance:

exciting :)


----------



## future_momma

My camera keeps blurring and wont catch the damn thing! Been trying. Now that its old it is still there but so very thin and just seems like its closer to the thing that soaks up the urine. Im thinking its probably an evap. I can post all my opks though. But I try to get close enough to the hpt with my camera and it blurrs. Tried a farther away one and you couldnt see it. GRR.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

grrrrr is right.. maybe try another one tomorrow!


----------



## future_momma

These are the opks I have been taking. They look old but they were a lot darker in the time frame. Never had this happen before especially missing 2 periods like this. I wish I could post the hpt but cant get it to show up!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1381.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikkilewis14

wish i could send u some of my IC's as I wont be needing them! GO Get FRER's tongiht and do one in the AM


----------



## future_momma

The 6th one down was the positive from cd 76 and the bottom is the one I took today with same urine as the hpt. Was almost positive.


----------



## future_momma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> wish i could send u some of my IC's as I wont be needing them! GO Get FRER's tongiht and do one in the AM

I am thinking about it but scared its bfn. Never had a positive in my whole existence.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

fingers crossed for you hunnie!! It seems to be a lucky few months :)


----------



## future_momma

I so hopes so!


----------



## tabs46001

so went to meijer and hpt were on sale so i now have 4 frer and still have the 4 dollar tree tests so hopefully i wont need so many lol ; ) if you have a meijer in your area our local one had digi's on sale for 6.99 for 2 in the box that is the cheapest i have ever seen them lol


----------



## ifithappens

i also have pcos and we tried for 3 years was put on metformin became really active lost 20 lbs and got pregnant when he returned from a deployment within a couple of months, if metformin isnt working have them switch you to chllomid it also helps with pcos. we are now trying for our 3rd. is your cycle coming every month? if so how long is it. i know for me its 36 days in which i ovulate 20-23 days. hoping it happens for you..


----------



## future_momma

ifithappens said:


> i also have pcos and we tried for 3 years was put on metformin became really active lost 20 lbs and got pregnant when he returned from a deployment within a couple of months, if metformin isnt working have them switch you to chllomid it also helps with pcos. we are now trying for our 3rd. is your cycle coming every month? if so how long is it. i know for me its 36 days in which i ovulate 20-23 days. hoping it happens for you..

My cycles are irregular they range from 30-45 days.


----------



## future_momma

U got a nice o dip on ur chart tabs fx for u!


----------



## future_momma

Got some frers. Took 1 but urine was diluted. Thought i saw a faint after 3 minutes then it went away a few minutes after. I will try fmu in the morning. If bfn i will wait couple more days.


----------



## littlemisscie

future_momma said:


> Got some frers. Took 1 but urine was diluted. Thought i saw a faint after 3 minutes then it went away a few minutes after. I will try fmu in the morning. If bfn i will wait couple more days.

Good luck! So far this has been a good luck thread! :hugs:


----------



## littlemisscie

Ended up not doing the sign like I said I would for DB. Did this instead...

I thought it turned out really cute :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1475.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## exilius

Tabs- wow, cheapest they are this side of the lake is $25 for 2!

On a related note, next time I need bits and boobs from the US I reckon I'm gonna try the free delivery to America, and persuade a nice friendly American to post them to me. Take tests out of the big boxes and utilize that damned space! I hate paying the $65 for a package that's 90% air! <\rant>


----------



## exilius

So, I am officially happy with my cbfm. I just (day 15, but it thinks it's 13 because I lied to it) got a PEAK fertility. The estrogen line is gone, and the LH line is clearly there. This lines up completely with my cm (started getting watery yesterday, and ewcm mid morning). My OPK however is still only half as dark as the control line.

Also, to get this good an OPK reading this early on in the cycle, just sheer AWESOME. I was kinda dubious trying soy (cd 2-5), thinking there's no way it could _actually_ have an effect. I am glad to be proven wrong. My chart is looking pretty awesome too, with one rouge temp where I was on a bit of a bender the night before (will probably discard it depending on how things are looking in a couple of days).

Just waiting for h2b to get home so we can dtd, the excitement of knowing tht things seem to be getting better is SUCH a turn on! determined to become your bump buddy littlemisscie. (also, don't think I said it yet, congratulations)


----------



## tabs46001

i know what you mean after having back to back af's this month as soon as i stopped bleeding even before it was o time i was ready to bd lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good luck future mama,please keep us posted :hugs:


future_momma said:


> Got some frers. Took 1 but urine was diluted. Thought i saw a faint after 3 minutes then it went away a few minutes after. I will try fmu in the morning. If bfn i will wait couple more days.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

your right,this has been a good luck thread


littlemisscie said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> Got some frers. Took 1 but urine was diluted. Thought i saw a faint after 3 minutes then it went away a few minutes after. I will try fmu in the morning. If bfn i will wait couple more days.
> 
> Good luck! So far this has been a good luck thread! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats ....i like the picture too:happydance:


littlemisscie said:


> Ended up not doing the sign like I said I would for DB. Did this instead...
> 
> I thought it turned out really cute :)


----------



## nipsnnibbles

what are IC''s nikki???:wacko:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> wish i could send u some of my IC's as I wont be needing them! GO Get FRER's tongiht and do one in the AM


----------



## nipsnnibbles

dollar store tests work , my :bfp: showed up INSTANTLY on the dollar store brand...is it say "baby" on them there single packs????good luck FXD


tabs46001 said:


> so went to meijer and hpt were on sale so i now have 4 frer and still have the 4 dollar tree tests so hopefully i wont need so many lol ; ) if you have a meijer in your area our local one had digi's on sale for 6.99 for 2 in the box that is the cheapest i have ever seen them lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey EXILIUS, whats bits and boobs???


exilius said:


> Tabs- wow, cheapest they are this side of the lake is $25 for 2!
> 
> On a related note, next time I need bits and boobs from the US I reckon I'm gonna try the free delivery to America, and persuade a nice friendly American to post them to me. Take tests out of the big boxes and utilize that damned space! I hate paying the $65 for a package that's 90% air! <\rant>


----------



## cossy

future_momma said:


> I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:

:kiss: here i am, just joined ttc can we hold hands.....?


----------



## exilius

Nips- phone auto corrected, meant to say "bits and bobs" as in this and that. Internet cheapies, cbfm test strips, some progestorne cream, all the bits I can't buy down under


----------



## nipsnnibbles

so you need stuff mailed to you? i live in america...do you have someone doing it or are you still looking for someone to help you?


exilius said:


> Nips- phone auto corrected, meant to say "bits and bobs" as in this and that. Internet cheapies, cbfm test strips, some progestorne cream, all the bits I can't buy down under


----------



## PuReHeAvEn247

hi, i am new to this babyandbump.com
how is everyone


----------



## Nikkilewis14

IC's = internet cheapies! :)


----------



## future_momma

Bfn this am with the frer


----------



## Nikkilewis14

booo that stinks :(


----------



## exilius

Future_momma still no temp spike?

Nips - I will be looking for someone willing to have my parcels delivered to them and chuck them all in one box to send to me. You willing? Probably good for the next few months, and hopefully I'll stop needing them before I run out! Given the high success rate in this thread anything is possible!


----------



## littlemisscie

I was getting bfns until 2 days before AF. Keep your head up!!


----------



## future_momma

FF never even confirmed O but I figured it might have been wrong since I have geared up twice to O and my cycle is 83 days long and STILL is going. I feel no pms or cramping. WTH man!


----------



## exilius

:( I can't even imagine how awful it must be. Hopefully the winds of time will change


----------



## nipsnnibbles

private message me


exilius said:


> Future_momma still no temp spike?
> 
> Nips - I will be looking for someone willing to have my parcels delivered to them and chuck them all in one box to send to me. You willing? Probably good for the next few months, and hopefully I'll stop needing them before I run out! Given the high success rate in this thread anything is possible!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

good, how r u...btw i like your name...:thumbup:


PuReHeAvEn247 said:


> hi, i am new to this babyandbump.com
> how is everyone


----------



## tabs46001

temp dip this am praying its maybe implantation dip hhmmm lol


----------



## nipsnnibbles

FX'D FOR YOU TABS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


tabs46001 said:


> temp dip this am praying its maybe implantation dip hhmmm lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luckkkk tabs


----------



## tabs46001

Im crampy too but i dont know whether to be worried about it or find it hopeful lol


----------



## littlemisscie

Tabs I've been cramping on and off for like a week and a half now! It may be good! I'm not cramping right this moment and it has me scared! Ha. Good luck!!


----------



## exilius

Arg, temp rise hasn't happened yet :( am cramping something chronic tho (have been since last night). 

Little eggy, come out, come out wherever you are!


----------



## littlemisscie

exilius said:


> Arg, temp rise hasn't happened yet :( am cramping something chronic tho (have been since last night).
> 
> Little eggy, come out, come out wherever you are!

Good luckk!


----------



## rmsh1

I just finished a 27 day annovulatory cycle :(

Calling my doctor today to see what to do about my blood tests


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> I just finished a 27 day aovulatory cycle :(
> 
> Calling my doctor today to see what to do about my blood tests

:( Good luck at the doctors!!


----------



## littlemisscie

Lost my little one... which makes 2. I'm no longer going to be TTC. Good luck to you guys, I hope you all get your BFPs


----------



## tabs46001

littlemisscie said:


> Lost my little one... which makes 2. I'm no longer going to be TTC. Good luck to you guys, I hope you all get your BFPs

AWE HUN IM SO SORRY I DONT KNOW IF I WILL HAVE THE STRENGTH TO KEEP GOING EITHER IF I LOST ANOTHER OR IF IT DOESNT HAPPEN SOON ITS TAKING ALOT OUT OF A PERSON TO GO THROUGH THIS EVERY MONTH IF YOU NEED TO VENT WE ARE ALWAYS HERE :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

littlemisscie said:


> Lost my little one... which makes 2. I'm no longer going to be TTC. Good luck to you guys, I hope you all get your BFPs

:hugs: I am sorry this happened to you again. Please come back if you want to try again, after some time off


----------



## exilius

:hugs:


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> Lost my little one... which makes 2. I'm no longer going to be TTC. Good luck to you guys, I hope you all get your BFPs

OMG I am so sorry misscie! :hugs: Have you had your progesterone checked? Take a break but dont ever give up!


----------



## exilius

When you're ready to try again we'll be here, ready and waiting, to support you. 

I'm with Future_momma, get your progesterone levels checked. It may he that there's something that can be done next time.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry sweetie! I told u. U have no problem getting pregnant, itsjust making baby stick which with high progesterone levels will most likely fix the situation! Ill be here waiting for u!


----------



## littlemisscie

The bleeding has stopped. Now I just have to wait a week to get in and seethe doctor


----------



## MandeeM

HI! I'm new! Just wanted to introduce myself! I'm very, very early in TTC. It's only our second cycle trying. I'm not charting - just using a cycle calander app on my phone and really paying attention to what my body is doing. Sometimes obsessively so. I'm currently 5dpo- testing till next week. I love hearing everyones stories and symptoms so I know I'm not alone. If anyone can share any advice I'd love to hear it!!


----------



## mrswemyss

littlemisscie said:


> Lost my little one... which makes 2. I'm no longer going to be TTC. Good luck to you guys, I hope you all get your BFPs

I'm so so sorry :(


----------



## nipsnnibbles

misscie i am so sorry for your loss....your in my thoughts and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


littlemisscie said:


> The bleeding has stopped. Now I just have to wait a week to get in and seethe doctor


----------



## nipsnnibbles

littlemiscie like future mama said never give up, take a break!! :hugs:when you see the doctor as if they can check your levels, my sister had to have progesterone shots her whole pregnancy, to help bc she lost 2 babies one at 5 1/2 mnths (which died a day after birth) and another at 5 weeks....soo good luck to you hun, if and when you decide to return well all be here waiting.... 
keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!! :hugs::hugs:


future_momma said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Lost my little one... which makes 2. I'm no longer going to be TTC. Good luck to you guys, I hope you all get your BFPs
> 
> OMG I am so sorry misscie! :hugs: Have you had your progesterone checked? Take a break but dont ever give up!Click to expand...


----------



## littlemisscie

Took a test this morning and it was a bfn. So I'm calling it quits and going back to ntnp. Good luck guys!


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> Took a test this morning and it was a bfn. So I'm calling it quits and going back to ntnp. Good luck guys!



:cry: Dont be a stranger and check in with me on how u r!


----------



## exilius

Littlemisscie- is there a Dr you can see sooner than your usual? Would probably be worth is to get a blood test, and also when you get a bfp while ntnp you can go in straight away for some progesterone to prevent this from happening again.

:hugs: keep well and safe


----------



## Nikkilewis14

littlemisscie said:


> Took a test this morning and it was a bfn. So I'm calling it quits and going back to ntnp. Good luck guys!

:cry:


----------



## lady luck12

Hi guys, can I join you as well as buddies, I'm new to this site and not sure how it all works yet. Any help will be gratefully recieved :thumbup:

Here's my journey so far...........

Been TTC for just over 2 yrs now, with my partner of 13 yrs. Had a lap and dye in Dec 2011, which revealed my left tube was blocked :-(

Had to wait til May 2012 for the operation to open the tube, but while doing this procedure they discovered I also had endometriosis, which they have now removed.

I started clomid 50mg two days ago for the first cycle, My OH's sperm quality is boardline, and we are currently waiting to have IUI treatment.

Everyone around me doesn't seem to have any problem in getting pregnant, in fact the exact opposite.

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## future_momma

So I am taking a leap here and decided to start clomid on cd 87 (today) since no o has been confirmed. I say f**k it and it cant hurt since af is never coming!


----------



## exilius

good luck future_momma!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luckkkk future! :)


----------



## littlemisscie

exilius said:


> Littlemisscie- is there a Dr you can see sooner than your usual? Would probably be worth is to get a blood test, and also when you get a bfp while ntnp you can go in straight away for some progesterone to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> :hugs: keep well and safe

My doctor said if I'm still feeling pregnant in a week or so,I can get a blood test done to confirm pregnancy or not (since I'm still feeling pregnant and didnt take my test with FMU) if I lose another, I'll go get tested... I've only been off the depo for about 10 months now so they consider these things "normal" when coming off the depo :( 

Which is why I'm going back to NTNP, I dont want to know when I have another chemical. Next time I'm not even going to tell DB until my first OBGYN appointment because I feel like he thinks I'm crazy :/


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck future_momma. Are you able to take provera to end your long cycle? I know several women who have taken that so they can start clomid

I hope you get a sticky bean soon misscie. Is there any progesterone cream you can buy yourself to use while in the TWW? I think health stores sell it, and you just rub it into your skin during the TWW,a nd only stop if AF arrives and you get BFN. Then if you get a bfp, you do not stop using the cream, you go see a doc and tell them.


----------



## exilius

3 dpo and I'm already spotting. Feeling like a broken piece of shit. Worked hard and was so around to get 10 days last month up from 6, and now its even worse. What happened to the idea of stable lps, how did it manage to halve?

Doctor refuses to investigate at all. Have to wait another 14 months before he'll look into it. Going to Di a blood test on Wed morning (6dpo / cd3). By the feel of it af will be here in full force by the morning.


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: exilius, I am feeling pretty broken too after no ovulation last cycle. I got day 3 bloods taken on Friday and I get results this Friday


----------



## future_momma

rmsh1 said:


> Good luck future_momma. Are you able to take provera to end your long cycle? I know several women who have taken that so they can start clomid
> 
> I hope you get a sticky bean soon misscie. Is there any progesterone cream you can buy yourself to use while in the TWW? I think health stores sell it, and you just rub it into your skin during the TWW,a nd only stop if AF arrives and you get BFN. Then if you get a bfp, you do not stop using the cream, you go see a doc and tell them.

I dont have any provera prescriptions left and I been holding on to my clomid for months. I currently have no insurance and doc wont prescribe without seeing me so not worth the $.


----------



## future_momma

exilius said:


> 3 dpo and I'm already spotting. Feeling like a broken piece of shit. Worked hard and was so around to get 10 days last month up from 6, and now its even worse. What happened to the idea of stable lps, how did it manage to halve?
> 
> Doctor refuses to investigate at all. Have to wait another 14 months before he'll look into it. Going to Di a blood test on Wed morning (6dpo / cd3). By the feel of it af will be here in full force by the morning.

Maybe get another doc.


----------



## exilius

Sorry for complaining last night. I know I'm still luckier than some women, but seeing that blood basically made me snap. Felt like all my efforts were in vain, and just needed to release it.

Future_momma: my insurance won't cover an re for 11.5 months. My Dr is one of very few that "bulk bill" (pass the bill to the gov, with no fee to the client). I'll be moving in 6 months so will be getting a new Dr then. Probably not worth looking for one yet, since the weddings in Dec, and his family if very much against premarital activities (im fact, they'd probably think I'm having these issues BECAUSE of the sin I'm commuting, so serve me right)


----------



## future_momma

exilius said:


> Sorry for complaining last night. I know I'm still luckier than some women, but seeing that blood basically made me snap. Felt like all my efforts were in vain, and just needed to release it.
> 
> Future_momma: my insurance won't cover an re for 11.5 months. My Dr is one of very few that "bulk bill" (pass the bill to the gov, with no fee to the client). I'll be moving in 6 months so will be getting a new Dr then. Probably not worth looking for one yet, since the weddings in Dec, and his family if very much against premarital activities (im fact, they'd probably think I'm having these issues BECAUSE of the sin I'm commuting, so serve me right)

Oh...well. Idk what to say to that lol. All I know is I am here with you!


----------



## tabs46001

BFN this morning i am going to wait to see if af comes now ill test again friday if she hasn't showed at least i know my lp is at least 10 days again ; )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well good thing on the lp :) fx for u!:)


----------



## tabs46001

isnt there a saying about line eye killing the tabby cat lmao i caved i thought i saw something and now i think im crazy what a fun night lmao :haha:
 



Attached Files:







canvas.png
File size: 134.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh jeez ur like me lol... I think i see sumthing but then i dont lol


----------



## tabs46001

So didnt test this morning cause i am sure af will be here today or early tomorrow my temp dropped woke up super crampy i was sure i would see af in my panties but still hasn't showed but very close i feel her about to make an appearance so why waste a test ..at least my lp is over the 10 day mark again AND I GET TO GO SEE MY FAVORITE COUNTRY SINGER IN CONCERT AT THE END OF THE MONTH SO NOW ILL GET TO DRINK INSTEAD OF BE THE DD LOL BEING OPTIMISTIC LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Who ya seein in concert?


----------



## tabs46001

Toby keith and brantley gilbert i am going to see brantley gilbert though im a huge fan


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Niceee! Toby keith for some reason gets under my skin, and i love country! Never heard of brantley ! Think i saw a pic of him tho!


----------



## tabs46001

He wrote a couple of jason aldean's songs like chillin on a dirt road that is his song jason cut but now he is getting bigger he sings country wide i am so excited lol


----------



## tabs46001

Well still no af really expected her by now i feel like im on my period right now ..kinda down a girl from another thread got a bfp and i am soo happy for her but they werent even trying only bd'ed once she was taking a cycle off and got her bfp today ..it feels like its never gonna happen anyone else trying very very hard to stay optimistic lol


----------



## rmsh1

I am not very optimistic anymore at all. I dont know what to expect or how to plan anything now

Just waiting on blood test results for Friday


----------



## future_momma

Called in to work this morning. Wasnt feeling very good. Was very tired yesterday and could barely keep my eyes open. I stayed awake as long as possible. Made it to 7pm lol. Woke up at 5am to call in and then slept until 1pm today. Geez. Still feeling crappy though.


----------



## tabs46001

awe future i hope you feel better
i am weird right now no af symptoms no prego symptoms just in between ill test again friday if nothing yet but not counting on it im pretty sure she will be here soon my temp dropped like it usually does. 

Does anyone know about baby aspirin do you take it your entire cycle or just start and stop at certain times and is it just 1 a day? Contemplating using it this next cycle


----------



## exilius

I think you're meant to take it every day, but just like everything else there's conflicting ideas.

I'm beginning to wish I'd done some human biology/medicine training and could run statistical tests on all these home remedies find out what actually has a statistical advantage and when you'd take it etc. There's so many conflicting ideas such as EPO, vitex and RLT - for all 3 of these I can find sources to say pre-O, post-O (stopping at a bfp/AF), whole cycle (stopping at bfp) and whole pregnancy. And that's before you even look at dosages!

tabs - I'm jealous of you lp though! My temp took a swan dive today and it's only 7dpo. Ah well, on the upside I'm get tsh and "female reproductive hormones" checked today, part of me is hoping for low progesterone, because at least then there's a clear path of action that'd help fix the lpd!

future_momma - I called in (well, I went in, stayed an hour then left) on Tues, the day after a long weekend. Was so worried my boss thought I was hungover!

Shit! While typing this a sharp stabbing pain just started on the inside of the right side of my pelvic bone.... That is most certainly not normal....


----------



## future_momma

So today was the last day i took clomid (cd91) and i think it might be working. All my opks daily have been almost positives before the clomid. I heard if u opk while taking clomid u may get a false positive. Well for giggles thought i would opk and it was a very dark positive and my cm is watery. Do u think this is a false positive since i took clomid so late?


----------



## tabs46001

I took a test this evening and i saw a plain line but my husband swears he sees nothing so im not gonna jump up and down bfp ill take another fmu and see if maybe this ttc is getting to me and gave me a hallucination line eye...pray for me tonight ill let you know what happens ; )


----------



## rmsh1

I think you are supposed to take baby aspirin during your TWW. It is meant to make your lining a little easier for the eggie to implant. You take just once a day

Yep there are all sorts of theories for when to take things and how much. Aspririn makes sense during the TWW, when you want to help the egg implant. Vitex, if I start it, I am going to take it for my whole cycle, rather than stopping and starting. Feritlity tea I am following manufactuers instructions, to stop after ovulation. Who really knows. I work in a lab and had read a lot of stuff, but there is no way I can work what is best. I read some very in depth technical papers on agnus castus, and they did not stop and start it, just took if every day.

Good luck Tabs


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tabs46001 said:


> I took a test this evening and i saw a plain line but my husband swears he sees nothing so im not gonna jump up and down bfp ill take another fmu and see if maybe this ttc is getting to me and gave me a hallucination line eye...pray for me tonight ill let you know what happens ; )

Fx! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

future_momma said:


> So today was the last day i took clomid (cd91) and i think it might be working. All my opks daily have been almost positives before the clomid. I heard if u opk while taking clomid u may get a false positive. Well for giggles thought i would opk and it was a very dark positive and my cm is watery. Do u think this is a false positive since i took clomid so late?

Im not sure hun ...im not familiar with these things, sorry! :(


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes the baby aspirin (80mg tablet daily) helps !!!




rmsh1 said:


> I think you are supposed to take baby aspirin during your TWW. It is meant to make your lining a little easier for the eggie to implant. You take just once a day
> 
> Yep there are all sorts of theories for when to take things and how much. Aspririn makes sense during the TWW, when you want to help the egg implant. Vitex, if I start it, I am going to take it for my whole cycle, rather than stopping and starting. Feritlity tea I am following manufactuers instructions, to stop after ovulation. Who really knows. I work in a lab and had read a lot of stuff, but there is no way I can work what is best. I read some very in depth technical papers on agnus castus, and they did not stop and start it, just took if every day.
> 
> Good luck Tabs


----------



## tabs46001

Well i drug dh off his video game into the bathroom so he could see it in the light and he saw it then but this morning's wasn't any darker so now im depressed thinking it was just the tests af according to my last couple cycles was due monday but according to normal cycles is due tomorrow see i guess we will see what happens booo more waiting : (


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Damn it wish i could send u an internet cheapie overnight lol..they measure low low amounts!


----------



## future_momma

So there is a faint line on my frer. Pink dot on top and bottom and middle of line almost isnt there. Hmm. Camera takes crappy pics i will try to send one u might not see it. Knowing my luck its an evap.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lets seeee itttttt!


----------



## future_momma

Lol ok! https://<a href="https://s1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_20120614_175119.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120614_175119.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>
<a href="https://s1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_20120614_175142.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120614_175142.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


----------



## future_momma

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120614_175119.jpg


----------



## future_momma

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120614_175142.jpg
I dont know how to tweak it or anything


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hmmm i can see where ur saying... I dont think thats an evap..how many dpo r u?


----------



## future_momma

I have no idea I didnt even know if I ovulated or not. All I know is I have missed 2 periods and I have never done that before. Today is day 92 of my cycle.


----------



## future_momma

this one is a lil better

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120614_184806-1.jpg


----------



## future_momma

I pray its a positive[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Me too! I can see it best on the last one!


----------



## future_momma

Kinda wierd that the top and bottom are dark pink dots and the line through the middle is barely noticable. I am going to wait a day or 2 and test.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck fx for u


----------



## shalujoshi

future_momma said:


> I pray its a positive[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## kittie1

future_momma said:


> I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:

Hi ya! I'm new to this forum, actually I have never been on a forum before. I find it really hard to talk to any of my friends about ttc because they are all either pregnant or have babies! My husband and I have been TTC for 14 months now, I had 2 miscarriages last year and have been trying ever since but with no luck, every month my period comes is such a horrible time for me, so it would be really nice to have someone to talk to. My husband is great and tries to be there for me but I agree with you, he doesn't really get it! Looking forward to being here for you if you ever need to talk.x


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey future mama, congrats i saw the pic, i dont think thats evap :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: FX'D FOR YOU KEEP US POSTED:hugs:


future_momma said:


> I pray its a positive[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Baybgyrl

Hello everyone! :flower: Im new here only about a week or so and I 'm looking for a TTC buddy:blush::hugs:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

welcome! you came to the right place!! good luck keep me posted along your journey!:hugs:


Baybgyrl said:


> Hello everyone! :flower: Im new here only about a week or so and I 'm looking for a TTC buddy:blush::hugs:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GOOD LUCK....KEEP ME POSTED.....OMG FX;D FOR YOU :flower::thumbup::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


future_momma said:


> Kinda wierd that the top and bottom are dark pink dots and the line through the middle is barely noticable. I am going to wait a day or 2 and test.


----------



## littlemisscie

Yay future!! 

Got my blood done 2 days ago and levels were at 29. Not sure if I lost lo or not :/


----------



## rmsh1

I got my blood results too, I have elevated prolactin levels which could explain my erratic cycles. I have to speak with a doc on Monday, but I hope this fixes me up and puts me on the way to my BFP


----------



## future_momma

Bfn on frer this morning but ic i thought i saw a line cant tell if it has color though. Only got 1 frer left so i will wait a while and see.


----------



## exilius

Any one know what levels are normal at 7dpo? I get my results on monday, and want to walk in knowing whats normal incase my levels are a bit off and the Dr tries to pass them off as normal due to not wanting to persue the issue.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hcg levels?


----------



## exilius

No, it's "female reproductive hormones" so progesterone, lh, fsh etc.


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm starting to think I'm crazy... you see it right? ha
 



Attached Files:







pink.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I see it :)


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> I'm starting to think I'm crazy... you see it right? ha

I see it. Maybe u didnt lose lo after all!


----------



## littlemisscie

Okay. Thats my second one today at 7pm. I had a positive 11 days ago and then a 4 day bleed and I'm still having positive tests. My doctor says my level is at 29 and that doesn't count as pregnant, which is stupid...

I'm just gonna keep testing. Idk what to think!


----------



## exilius

Wow, that's the first "positive" that's been posted on any of the boards that I've seen the 2nd line! Maybe see what happens next week and get a blood test again if still +ve. 29 is still at the lower acceptable end for a healthy pregnancy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_chorionic_gonadotropin 

Also, so women don't get their hcg doubling "on time", but still go on to have healthy babies. I'd say wait 7 days and test again, see what happens with the line.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

thats definately a positive :)


littlemisscie said:


> I'm starting to think I'm crazy... you see it right? ha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> thats definately a positive :)
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm crazy... you see it right? haClick to expand...

Yeaaa and if u were bleeding like that, it may be ur progesterone is low misscie and some of ur lining came out... Remember some people feel like they have their periods through a whole pregnancy but in reality progesterone levels are low so they bleed on time like a period... I know u said ur doc wants to wait two weeks to get another blood test but do not wait! If she was a great doctor she would say go in another two days! I would call back and DEMAND a blood test tomorrow to see if ur levels are rising or dropping! Time is critical at this point... If i were you id call up again, demand it, and also request to have ur orogesterone checked... Im pretty sure u can buy the cream over the counter to help ur levels rise. Good luck hun!


----------



## littlemisscie

Woke up this morning and tested but I'm pretty sure it was invalid(Put too much urine in the stupid little hole so it went into the window box! :haha:) and I don't have another one on me. Woke up feeling way sick so I'm not sure :(

We'll see I guess.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

like nikki said you need to call monday morning and demand a test! a good doctor would NOT wait bc time is verrry critical right now, minutes even seconds matter!!
and if your doctor wont you need to find a new doc ASAP
its very rare to have a false positive its more frequent to have a false negative!! so monday call your doctors or just go there.... i have fx'd for you! this may be your miracle baby :)


littlemisscie said:


> Woke up this morning and tested but I'm pretty sure it was invalid(Put too much urine in the stupid little hole so it went into the window box! :haha:) and I don't have another one on me. Woke up feeling way sick so I'm not sure :(
> 
> We'll see I guess.


----------



## Baybgyrl

littlemisscie said:


> I'm starting to think I'm crazy... you see it right? ha

I see that line as well... :thumbup:


----------



## tabs46001

i dont want to get your hopes up just in case but hun when i miscarried my levels the days of the bleed were only 15 and 2 days later they were 0 and the next day i was getting negative tests...and my best friend misscarried when she started bleeding they checked hers and it was at 5 so i think you still have a good chance : )


----------



## tabs46001

that sounded confusing when i read it again i mean the 2nd day of bleeding my prego tests were negative so you still getting positive could be a very good sign they should have monitored your levels to 0 or them going up..when you miscarry its supposed to be procedure to ensure there isn't an infection


----------



## Kaiecee

I also see it :)


----------



## PuReHeAvEn247

o wow nipsnnibbles your coming along!! i see your almost 12 weeks tmrw!! CONGRATS


----------



## tabs46001

I am officially cd30 of 28day cycle lol woke up to alot of cm i cut back on the progesterone yesterday and think im gonna not use any today and see if af comes would have been really cool to get a bfp on fathers day so i may test today but i really want to try to wait we shall see my last pregnancy i didn't get a light line until i was 4 days late


----------



## mbh

I have creeped the past 122 pages of this forum (yes, I know strange lol) but I was looking for answers or hope or something to keep me from going insane. I have to say, I loved reading everything you guys have written. So much information and I was so happy for the BFP's that I read :) 

Some info: I'm 27. DH is 33. Been together for 4.5 years. Married August 2011. Was on tri-cyclin for years (3 month pill which i forgot ALL the time) Never been pregnant. Went off pill right after the wedding. Cycles are anywhere from 32 - 52 days, averaging around 50 Recently been to a fertility doctor. Everything all good. I&#8217;ve had 2 surgeries for endometriosis in 2004 and 2009. Just got 4 cycles worth of Clomid which I start if I don&#8217;t get Pregnant this cycle. 

I need some help though. I&#8217;m on CD 32 right now and I chart my CM. My body tells me what&#8217;s going on.

9TH CD 23 - Glob, like a big marble glob (usually get this once or twice) 
10TH CD 24 - EWCM (stand up and runs)
11TH CD 25 - Glob again
12TH CD 26 - Cream
13TH CD 27 - POPK
14TH CD 28 - Positive OPK
15th CD 29 - Positive OPK
17th CD 31 - Negative OPK - Really warm &#8211; DH was shocked like &#8220;why are you so hot!?&#8221; and wouldn&#8217;t let me cuddle with him haha.
18th CD 32 - BFN


Not too sure I like the OPK because every time I take it, it seems to be positive except this last time! Grr.

So.. if you have the glob, when would ovulation occur? When would I count DPO?


----------



## mbh

mbh said:


> I have creeped the past 122 pages of this forum (yes, I know strange lol) but I was looking for answers or hope or something to keep me from going insane. I have to say, I loved reading everything you guys have written. So much information and I was so happy for the BFP's that I read :)
> 
> Some info: I'm 27. DH is 33. Been together for 4.5 years. Married August 2011. Was on tri-cyclin for years (3 month pill which i forgot ALL the time) Never been pregnant. Went off pill right after the wedding. Cycles are anywhere from 32 - 52 days, averaging around 50 Recently been to a fertility doctor. Everything all good. Ive had 2 surgeries for endometriosis in 2004 and 2009. Just got 4 cycles worth of Clomid which I start if I dont get Pregnant this cycle.
> 
> I need some help though. Im on CD 32 right now and I chart my CM. My body tells me whats going on.
> 
> 9TH CD 23 - Glob, like a big marble glob (usually get this once or twice)
> 10TH CD 24 - EWCM (stand up and runs)
> 11TH CD 25 - Glob again
> 12TH CD 26 - Cream
> 13TH CD 27 - POPK
> 14TH CD 28 - Positive OPK
> 15th CD 29 - Positive OPK
> 17th CD 31 - Negative OPK - Really warm  DH was shocked like why are you so hot!? and wouldnt let me cuddle with him haha.
> 18th CD 32 - BFN
> 
> 
> Not too sure I like the OPK because every time I take it, it seems to be positive except this last time! Grr.
> 
> So.. if you have the glob, when would ovulation occur? When would I count DPO?

Forgot to mention... we :sex: on 9th, 10th, 12th, and 14th


----------



## tabs46001

af came yesterday so off to a new cycle : (


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mbh said:


> mbh said:
> 
> 
> I have creeped the past 122 pages of this forum (yes, I know strange lol) but I was looking for answers or hope or something to keep me from going insane. I have to say, I loved reading everything you guys have written. So much information and I was so happy for the BFP's that I read :)
> 
> Some info: I'm 27. DH is 33. Been together for 4.5 years. Married August 2011. Was on tri-cyclin for years (3 month pill which i forgot ALL the time) Never been pregnant. Went off pill right after the wedding. Cycles are anywhere from 32 - 52 days, averaging around 50 Recently been to a fertility doctor. Everything all good. Ive had 2 surgeries for endometriosis in 2004 and 2009. Just got 4 cycles worth of Clomid which I start if I dont get Pregnant this cycle.
> 
> I need some help though. Im on CD 32 right now and I chart my CM. My body tells me whats going on.
> 
> 9TH CD 23 - Glob, like a big marble glob (usually get this once or twice)
> 10TH CD 24 - EWCM (stand up and runs)
> 11TH CD 25 - Glob again
> 12TH CD 26 - Cream
> 13TH CD 27 - POPK
> 14TH CD 28 - Positive OPK
> 15th CD 29 - Positive OPK
> 17th CD 31 - Negative OPK - Really warm  DH was shocked like why are you so hot!? and wouldnt let me cuddle with him haha.
> 18th CD 32 - BFN
> 
> 
> Not too sure I like the OPK because every time I take it, it seems to be positive except this last time! Grr.
> 
> So.. if you have the glob, when would ovulation occur? When would I count DPO?
> 
> Forgot to mention... we :sex: on 9th, 10th, 12th, and 14thClick to expand...



Ill be honest im not really sure how clomid or anything works :( but i do hope that it helps u regulate ur cycles and get on track! Do u think u may be preggo now?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

tabs46001 said:


> af came yesterday so off to a new cycle : (

Ewwww :(


----------



## Baybgyrl

tabs46001 said:


> af came yesterday so off to a new cycle : (

 don't give up hope hunni ... good things are worth waiting for... i wish you nothing but lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::hugs: and :hugs:


----------



## exilius

I got my test results back. Dr has said they're all good and nothing is wrong. 

Tsh - 2.22 :-D 
Progesterone - 36.2
Fsh - 2
Lh - 3

I forget what my oestrogen was but it was about 1/3 of the way between the lower and upper bounds. 

I questioned the Dr about the fsh and lh ratio, and he said because my lh isn't high it doesn't matter. I should get another thyroid test in about 6 months and I'll ask for another hormone panel then. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Did you have tsh prolems before or do u mean all your hormone levels are normal and there shouldnt be a problem conceiving?


----------



## mbh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> mbh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mbh said:
> 
> 
> I have creeped the past 122 pages of this forum (yes, I know strange lol) but I was looking for answers or hope or something to keep me from going insane. I have to say, I loved reading everything you guys have written. So much information and I was so happy for the BFP's that I read :)
> 
> Some info: I'm 27. DH is 33. Been together for 4.5 years. Married August 2011. Was on tri-cyclin for years (3 month pill which i forgot ALL the time) Never been pregnant. Went off pill right after the wedding. Cycles are anywhere from 32 - 52 days, averaging around 50 Recently been to a fertility doctor. Everything all good. Ive had 2 surgeries for endometriosis in 2004 and 2009. Just got 4 cycles worth of Clomid which I start if I dont get Pregnant this cycle.
> 
> I need some help though. Im on CD 32 right now and I chart my CM. My body tells me whats going on.
> 
> 9TH CD 23 - Glob, like a big marble glob (usually get this once or twice)
> 10TH CD 24 - EWCM (stand up and runs)
> 11TH CD 25 - Glob again
> 12TH CD 26 - Cream
> 13TH CD 27 - POPK
> 14TH CD 28 - Positive OPK
> 15th CD 29 - Positive OPK
> 17th CD 31 - Negative OPK - Really warm  DH was shocked like why are you so hot!? and wouldnt let me cuddle with him haha.
> 18th CD 32 - BFN
> 
> 
> Not too sure I like the OPK because every time I take it, it seems to be positive except this last time! Grr.
> 
> So.. if you have the glob, when would ovulation occur? When would I count DPO?
> 
> Forgot to mention... we :sex: on 9th, 10th, 12th, and 14thClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be honest im not really sure how clomid or anything works :( but i do hope that it helps u regulate ur cycles and get on track! Do u think u may be preggo now?Click to expand...

Well, I haven't started clomid yet.. this is my natural cycle. I'm just confused because I don't know which date I would count as 1 DPO?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea the only way u would really b able to tell prob was if u were temping which can be tedious! I would go by the dates of ur positive opks..one of them has to b right!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If u bedded on those days its safe to say i think u covered ur bases! Good luck :)


----------



## mbh

Thanks.. I really need it.. its been 10 months but becaue my cycles are so long, it hasnt been 10 cycles. It's emotionally draining as im sure everyone understands.


----------



## mbh

Did anyone have lower back cramps? That started today which I normally don't get.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did!


----------



## exilius

Yeah, I have hypothyroidism, and am on 75mg of thyroxine. First result I've had in the normal range . The hope is that the thyroid levels balancing out will help all my levels improve over the next few months.


----------



## future_momma

I strongly recommend doing bbts its helped me out A LOT! Gl!


----------



## shradha

How are you doing? It's been long since we chatted :hugs:..... I am in 9dpo.....


----------



## mbh

I got some brown spotting this morning.. I haven't had a period in under 35 days since I went off the pill and that was once. They turned into 40 days after that. Implantation bleeding perhaps?? How long does it spot for?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

my implantation was one day, like only once when i wiped and i had a mini red clot.. but it was mostly brown spotting. it didnt last for more than an hour


----------



## nipsnnibbles

GOOD LUCK FUTUREMAMA, i started bbt'ing at first day of LMP And then i got my bfp, it realllly helps so good luck keep me posted


future_momma said:


> I strongly recommend doing bbts its helped me out A LOT! Gl!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yes:thumbup:


mbh said:


> Did anyone have lower back cramps? That started today which I normally don't get.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

just wanted to update you ladies ...(thank you for all of your support and guidence from day one)i went today and baby is measuring exact! moving alot, hands and feet, kicking off one side of my uterus and going fast (like you would off the side of a swimming pool) i heard (very strong) HB, i cried , and had a 3D us...awesome!! still cant tell gender!
im so blessed and happy
EDD is the same JAN 1st 2013
 



Attached Files:







US6-19-12.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies: 

New to this site and of course this forum.. but wanted to say hello. TTC as well. Been trying only 2 months, but getting a little sad about it. It's totally affecting my life. Down to not knowing if I should plan a vacation or not. Always thinking ahead, but only to be disappointed with a BFN.

DH's father had problems with TTC in the past and it scares me! But then again, out came two babies from that family (including my DH). 

Anyone heard of fertilaid? and Motility boost? 

Thanks in advance and nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

nipsnnibbles said:


> just wanted to update you ladies ...(thank you for all of your support and guidence from day one)i went today and baby is measuring exact! moving alot, hands and feet, kicking off one side of my uterus and going fast (like you would off the side of a swimming pool) i heard (very strong) HB, i cried , and had a 3D us...awesome!! still cant tell gender!
> im so blessed and happy
> EDD is the same JAN 1st 2013

Great pics!! :) did u have to request the 3 d one?


----------



## nipsnnibbles

no, im very tickleish on my belly and well they go above your pubic bone for U/S so the tech said ok samantha if you STOP giggling ill give you a 3D u/s and picture for free...i stopped...she was RUDE but i got my 3D for FREE ::):happydance::happydance::thumbup:


Nikkilewis14 said:


> nipsnnibbles said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to update you ladies ...(thank you for all of your support and guidence from day one)i went today and baby is measuring exact! moving alot, hands and feet, kicking off one side of my uterus and going fast (like you would off the side of a swimming pool) i heard (very strong) HB, i cried , and had a 3D us...awesome!! still cant tell gender!
> im so blessed and happy
> EDD is the same JAN 1st 2013
> 
> Great pics!! :) did u have to request the 3 d one?Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nice!


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the pic congrats :)


----------



## future_momma

How r all u girls? Havent heard from u guys for a bit.


----------



## sugarpi24

Waiting to ovulate..on 100mg of clomid....and geritol....so we will see..


----------



## future_momma

sugarpi24 said:


> Waiting to ovulate..on 100mg of clomid....and geritol....so we will see..

When was your last dose?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yesterday (Friday)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Been very ill, but i hope u r all doing well!


----------



## future_momma

sugarpi24 said:


> Yesterday (Friday)

Oooooooh. Ok so u got a bit. On 50 mg it normally took 11 days for me.


----------



## tabs46001

Well stopped bleeding a few days ago but now im cramping and getting migraines like crazy i am really hoping i dont start again i want a normal cycle really bad lol


----------



## future_momma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Been very ill, but i hope u r all doing well!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## future_momma

tabs46001 said:


> Well stopped bleeding a few days ago but now im cramping and getting migraines like crazy i am really hoping i dont start again i want a normal cycle really bad lol

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you! Future have u got af yet?


----------



## future_momma

nope temps been higher so ff thinks i am 11 dpo.


----------



## future_momma

So my lps are normally 16-18 days so maybe in another week i hope.


----------



## exilius

Fx for you future_momma! 

I'm determined that this month will be good as I just got a call from an employment agency saying they're passing my cv to one of their customers. By the sounds of it I may be their dream candidate. :-D


----------



## future_momma

exilius said:


> Fx for you future_momma!
> 
> I'm determined that this month will be good as I just got a call from an employment agency saying they're passing my cv to one of their customers. By the sounds of it I may be their dream candidate. :-D


Yay! Whats cv stand for lol?


----------



## exilius

Curriculum vitae. A resume essentially.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

yeay...i got my fingers toes eyes arms legs and all crossed for u:hugs::hugs::hugs:


future_momma said:


> nope temps been higher so ff thinks i am 11 dpo.


----------



## Baybgyrl

Hi ladies, Hope u all are wll, Just to catch you up I started the geritol on 6/11/12 and af came 6/13/12 and has been on since... so kinda sad right now... :cry: but it seem that when i took the ovulation test it said i was... i just didn't think that i could ovulate w/ my cycle being on even though it's light? what do you all think .. im so lost right now:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mbh

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:D so happy!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrtsssss!


----------



## exilius

Congratulations! :D


----------



## future_momma

mbh said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :D so happy!!!!!!

Wow everyone is getting positives lately. Congratulations!


----------



## future_momma

Baybgyrl said:


> Hi ladies, Hope u all are wll, Just to catch you up I started the geritol on 6/11/12 and af came 6/13/12 and has been on since... so kinda sad right now... :cry: but it seem that when i took the ovulation test it said i was... i just didn't think that i could ovulate w/ my cycle being on even though it's light? what do you all think .. im so lost right now:cry::cry::cry:

Idk hunny but didn't want to ignore ur comment. I will keep u in my thoughts.


----------



## Aunty B

I need a friend too. I would love to be everyones friend. Congrats to everyone who has been successful lately. I am obese TTC over 36. I am currently charting to see if I ovulate. Haven't had a preiod for 2.5 months...so far not looking good. Seeing a Naturopath to try and sort things out.


----------



## Bebebump

I am ttc after a tr. This is my second month and after all I have read, it will probably be much longer than just 2 months.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

OMG CONGRATS! THIS IS A GOOD LUCK THREAD I SWEAR, WERE ALL GETTING :BFP::flower:


mbh said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :D so happy!!!!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

DONT GET YOUR SELF DOWN IN THE DUMPS sometimes it does NOT take that long!!! EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT! are you chartting ?


Bebebump said:


> I am ttc after a tr. This is my second month and after all I have read, it will probably be much longer than just 2 months.


----------



## mbh

I have been trying since August 2011... this was the first month where i wasnt stressed because i just got clomid prescription so I knew I had 2 tries in 1 month (my cycles have been 50 days) then all of a sudden my cm changed and im like we have to do it and bam... so dont get discouraged!


----------



## Bebebump

Nips...I tried an ovulation test in May, and I had every symptom in the world. See, I never felt my cycles before my tubal reversal, so I did not know that all the cramps and bloating was normal. I never had all those things, since I got my tubes tied in 2003 when I was 22. I am now 32 and I went psycho with all those tests and decided that I didn't want to go thru all those hoops until I have to. I am too emotional to put myself thru that until I gotta. If someone wasn't bi-polar before ttc, they definitely could be after.:wacko: I just want to poas every day of the tww and eat a little pineapple core and some vitamins for at least the first 6 to 8 months and then if I am still not pregnant, I will dig deeper. I know it sounds a little lame, but I will need that emotional help if something happens and it takes me awhile to get pregnant, so I am trying to prolong my sanity. I feel like this month I am out, even though I am either 6 or 7 dpo. I haven't had a single symptom. I actually feel great. Full of energy this month. I sure will be cheering for all the other Ladies on the thread though!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

bebebump
oh yes if you werent bi-polar now, you will be after ttc for a while!..i always tell people "you dont know SHIT about an emotional roller coaster until you have been UNSUCCESSFULLY ttc for at least 2-3 months"!!
The month i finally got my bfp, i thought i was out also, every month prior i thought i was preggo bc i had EVERY symptom under the sun(or atleast i thought) i was outside raking, fishing, mowing the lawn, wasnt tired so i was hesitant to take an hpt, well i did and for sure i was preggo...so your not out till the witch shows her face!!
if you dont mind me asking what made you get a tubal ligation done at 22 yrs young???
Keep your head up tho, your bfp is right around the corner :)


Bebebump said:


> Nips...I tried an ovulation test in May, and I had every symptom in the world. See, I never felt my cycles before my tubal reversal, so I did not know that all the cramps and bloating was normal. I never had all those things, since I got my tubes tied in 2003 when I was 22. I am now 32 and I went psycho with all those tests and decided that I didn't want to go thru all those hoops until I have to. I am too emotional to put myself thru that until I gotta. If someone wasn't bi-polar before ttc, they definitely could be after.:wacko: I just want to poas every day of the tww and eat a little pineapple core and some vitamins for at least the first 6 to 8 months and then if I am still not pregnant, I will dig deeper. I know it sounds a little lame, but I will need that emotional help if something happens and it takes me awhile to get pregnant, so I am trying to prolong my sanity. I feel like this month I am out, even though I am either 6 or 7 dpo. I haven't had a single symptom. I actually feel great. Full of energy this month. I sure will be cheering for all the other Ladies on the thread though!


----------



## Bebebump

My Husband was a ****** and got put in jail, (Military) spent a year there. I was pregnant and had a 2 year old already. I had to move back in with my parent's cause I was poor and uneducated and had two kids to take care of on a 6.25$ job. My mom spent every day of that 7 months telling me that no man was gonna stick around, for me to protect myself, and was pretty much supporting me and my kids until I got my GED and started college. Honestly, at the time I felt I owed it to her to not give her anyone else to take care of. 10 years later, a lot has changed. I am glad I got them tied.. because my path would've been different, but the struggle of wanting more kids and knowing your incapable is not something I would recommend.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

first off i want to say congratulations for stepping up and being a MOTHER!!
too often ppl just give up!! 
that was a good decision you made!! Why are you incapable? everything happens for a reason!! you had a reversal done! did the doctors give you the odds of conceiving naturally?



Bebebump said:


> My Husband was a ****** and got put in jail, (Military) spent a year there. I was pregnant and had a 2 year old already. I had to move back in with my parent's cause I was poor and uneducated and had two kids to take care of on a 6.25$ job. My mom spent every day of that 7 months telling me that no man was gonna stick around, for me to protect myself, and was pretty much supporting me and my kids until I got my GED and started college. Honestly, at the time I felt I owed it to her to not give her anyone else to take care of. 10 years later, a lot has changed. I am glad I got them tied.. because my path would've been different, but the struggle of wanting more kids and knowing your incapable is not something I would recommend.


----------



## future_momma

I think AF came today. Its light not heavy yet.


----------



## exilius

future_momma: YAY!!!! :dance:

I mean sad that it's not a bfp but at least the cycle is over and you can try again, no more waiting for it. I hjave never been so happy about an af before :D


----------



## future_momma

exilius said:


> future_momma: YAY!!!! :dance:
> 
> I mean sad that it's not a bfp but at least the cycle is over and you can try again, no more waiting for it. I hjave never been so happy about an af before :D

Ya me neither! I am so relieved to start over after a 107 day cycle phew! Longest cycle ever. :happydance:


----------



## samantha kent

I'm new. Sorry to ask this but how do i post to this site of my own?


----------



## Bebebump

Nips... They really can't give you 'odds of conceiving' after a reversal. It's based on age and tube length after repair and your man's sperm count; Really just basic conceiving issues for anyone. The only difference for me than for someone that has not had their tubes tied, is my chance for tubal pregnancies is increased by 5% or so. July will make my 3rd month ttc. I am suppose to wait until after a year of trying (just like everyone else) before I start worrying.
I hope you are doing well, and your pregnancy is progressing with ease.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

hey! oh so thats good...i hope you get your bfp...do you use opk's and bbt charting?
my pregnancy is coming along good..im 14 weeks and i get really nauseous..i didnt have much MS in the beginning tho! but i go august 6th to find out the gender and im thrilled!!
when you do conceive what gender do you prefer?:flower:


Bebebump said:


> Nips... They really can't give you 'odds of conceiving' after a reversal. It's based on age and tube length after repair and your man's sperm count; Really just basic conceiving issues for anyone. The only difference for me than for someone that has not had their tubes tied, is my chance for tubal pregnancies is increased by 5% or so. July will make my 3rd month ttc. I am suppose to wait until after a year of trying (just like everyone else) before I start worrying.
> I hope you are doing well, and your pregnancy is progressing with ease.


----------



## Bebebump

Nips.. I have one of each already, and in my personal opinion, boys are the easiest. I love my little monkey girl, but she started her period in Feb at 10 years old, and she is beautiful, so she is a handful. Girls require SO much more emotional care. My boy is sweet and funny and loving, and my Olivia is a smarty and sooo stubborn. My son has been so easy to raise. My daughter has to have constant attention. I guess that is different with every child, but in my case boys are easier and they LOVE their Mommas.. My girl loves me, but she leans more toward her Daddy. Soooo, I would like to have a son, but I am 32 AND the Chinese Calender says I have only the month of August to have a boy, so it would probably be a girl. I love how my daughter is strong and how my son is slow to anger, it's funny how I admire the quality in one gender and would dislike the same stubborn attitude if my son displayed it. :winkwink:


----------



## nipsnnibbles

its amazing how two children raised by same person have such different qualities!! I am still on the fence about what i would prefer, one day i want a girl the next i want a boy!! i always dreamed about having a lil girl to do her hair and nails and play dress up and teach her to be a good girl but at the same time she can get dirty fishing and 4wheeling and all!! i find out in a month ....(nervous)
you never know , you may conceive in august, if its meant to be itll happen ...are your 2 kids happy there going to be big brother and sister????


Bebebump said:


> Nips.. I have one of each already, and in my personal opinion, boys are the easiest. I love my little monkey girl, but she started her period in Feb at 10 years old, and she is beautiful, so she is a handful. Girls require SO much more emotional care. My boy is sweet and funny and loving, and my Olivia is a smarty and sooo stubborn. My son has been so easy to raise. My daughter has to have constant attention. I guess that is different with every child, but in my case boys are easier and they LOVE their Mommas.. My girl loves me, but she leans more toward her Daddy. Soooo, I would like to have a son, but I am 32 AND the Chinese Calender says I have only the month of August to have a boy, so it would probably be a girl. I love how my daughter is strong and how my son is slow to anger, it's funny how I admire the quality in one gender and would dislike the same stubborn attitude if my son displayed it. :winkwink:


----------



## future_momma

So excited girls. Got drunk yesterday and it was fun. I rarely drink. Little did i know i would get a pos opk this morning! WAY positive. CD 11 today. Thats the earliest opk i ever had. Took clomid 50mg days 2-6. I have taken clomid plenty of times before and it would normally take 11 days to get surge. Took 5 days this time. I havent taken clomid with metformin before though and I have this time so its probably it. No good cm though.

Check it out its beautiful:
https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120709_104945.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

That sounds great future!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats future :)


----------



## exilius

WOW! Congratulations. Time to bd your pants off :-D


----------



## nipsnnibbles

congrats!! yeaaaay:thumbup::happydance:


future_momma said:


> So excited girls. Got drunk yesterday and it was fun. I rarely drink. Little did i know i would get a pos opk this morning! WAY positive. CD 11 today. Thats the earliest opk i ever had. Took clomid 50mg days 2-6. I have taken clomid plenty of times before and it would normally take 11 days to get surge. Took 5 days this time. I havent taken clomid with metformin before though and I have this time so its probably it. No good cm though.
> 
> Check it out its beautiful:
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120709_104945.jpg


----------



## shradha

future_momma said:


> So excited girls. Got drunk yesterday and it was fun. I rarely drink. Little did i know i would get a pos opk this morning! WAY positive. CD 11 today. Thats the earliest opk i ever had. Took clomid 50mg days 2-6. I have taken clomid plenty of times before and it would normally take 11 days to get surge. Took 5 days this time. I havent taken clomid with metformin before though and I have this time so its probably it. No good cm though.
> 
> Check it out its beautiful:
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/future_momma/IMG_20120709_104945.jpg

Wow..... It's a positive....all the best...BD .....:dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies I was wondering if I could join this topic please? 

Me and Oh have been TTC for nearly 8 months now I have PCSO..:cry: and i have a gynecology appointment on Monday for the first time.

Im looking for a TTC friend.. Anyone.... 

Maybe if there was someone local to me or close would be good too :thumbup:

Good luck future_momma :dust:


----------



## lady luck12

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi Ladies I was wondering if I could join this topic please?
> 
> Me and Oh have been TTC for nearly 8 months now I have PCSO..:cry: and i have a gynecology appointment on Monday for the first time.
> 
> Im looking for a TTC friend.. Anyone....
> 
> Maybe if there was someone local to me or close would be good too :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck future_momma :dust:

Welcome :wave:
My advice to you is to write all your questions down ready for your appoinment on Monday.
We all support each other on here, so please feel free to join in xxx


----------



## SarahLou372

lady luck12 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I was wondering if I could join this topic please?
> 
> Me and Oh have been TTC for nearly 8 months now I have PCSO..:cry: and i have a gynecology appointment on Monday for the first time.
> 
> Im looking for a TTC friend.. Anyone....
> 
> Maybe if there was someone local to me or close would be good too :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck future_momma :dust:
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> My advice to you is to write all your questions down ready for your appoinment on Monday.
> We all support each other on here, so please feel free to join in xxxClick to expand...

That Is a brilliant idea! Thank you for that :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Haveu done charting, opks, or anything? My problem for 3 months was that even tho i have a perfect cycle i was actually ovulating earlier than the 14th day... I ovulated betwee day 10-12 which is early...


----------



## future_momma

haha nikki im lookin at ur avatar baby pic and its foot looks like the gecko off the geico commercial is on babys stomach staring at it


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hhahahhahhaa ur not the only person that said that lol.. Their like.. Thats the gekko! Im like..noooo thats babies leg hahaha


----------



## exilius

I'm apparently a terrible person. I can never see the baby in ultrasounds. Except for the last one there was of my nephew, I clearly saw a deamon in that one.


----------



## future_momma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hhahahhahhaa ur not the only person that said that lol.. Their like.. Thats the gekko! Im like..noooo thats babies leg hahaha


:rofl:


----------



## lady luck12

SarahLou372 said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I was wondering if I could join this topic please?
> 
> Me and Oh have been TTC for nearly 8 months now I have PCSO..:cry: and i have a gynecology appointment on Monday for the first time.
> 
> Im looking for a TTC friend.. Anyone....
> 
> Maybe if there was someone local to me or close would be good too :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck future_momma :dust:
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> My advice to you is to write all your questions down ready for your appoinment on Monday.
> We all support each other on here, so please feel free to join in xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That Is a brilliant idea! Thank you for that :flower:Click to expand...

Your welcome. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## future_momma

im so hopeful and excited :happydance:. Ovulation was confirmed today to be at cd 12! Thats the lowest o day i have ever had! :thumbup: My lowest used to be cd 15 on clomid. Sooo today is cd 16 and im 4 dpo and already temps r high and bbs are tender which is a new one. I cant stand this wait!


----------



## sugarpi24

Ill be starting my third round of clomid. 150mg :( hopefully this time it works...if the next couple times it doesn't work ill be going to a fertility specialist. :( lets hope it doesn't come to that :(


----------



## rmsh1

Hi girlies, I know I havent posted in a while, but I wanted to let you know I got my BFP today!! :dance:

:dust:


----------



## exilius

gratulations :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congratssssss! Yay!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!:thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


rmsh1 said:


> Hi girlies, I know I havent posted in a while, but I wanted to let you know I got my BFP today!! :dance:
> 
> :dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

rmsh1 said:


> Hi girlies, I know I havent posted in a while, but I wanted to let you know I got my BFP today!! :dance:
> 
> :dust:

Thats great congrats


----------



## future_momma

rmsh1 said:


> Hi girlies, I know I havent posted in a while, but I wanted to let you know I got my BFP today!! :dance:
> 
> :dust:

y u lucky b*tch! CONGRATS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Future, you are next!! :dust:


----------



## littlemisscie

Yay! Congrats. Sorry I've been Mia guys! After losing number 2, we're on the more ntnp route and am having difficulties coping :( but I'm so happy to hear about all the bfp!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Misscie did u ever get to going to another doctor to check out why itkeeps happening. Have u looked into getting otc progesterone to help ur lining??


----------



## littlemisscie

Noooo. I haven't. I'm about 3dpo now and was waiting for my cycle to get back on track before going in. With my luck I'll be pregnant this cycle since I'm ntnp ha


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck missie


----------



## Nikkilewis14

WEll i hope so hun!!! :)


----------



## future_momma

Im just loving my chart i have maybe once or twice in past cycles got over 98 degrees. This cycle almost all my post o temps are 98 and over. So beautiful and exciting! Looks like a good cycle even if i dont get pregnant i am proud of this chart!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm happy to hear it future momma good luck :)


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Future!


----------



## littlemisscie

Anyone see it but me?! I took it at 4pm today and I'm 7dpo ( I think ) I'll test again in the AM but I wanna know NOWWW!:haha: It's easier to see in person than on a picture... I promise ha.
 



Attached Files:







maybebaby.png
File size: 205.9 KB
Views: 7









tn.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> Anyone see it but me?! I took it at 4pm today and I'm 7dpo ( I think ) I'll test again in the AM but I wanna know NOWWW!:haha: It's easier to see in person than on a picture... I promise ha.

I see it


----------



## littlemisscie

future_momma said:
 

> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Anyone see it but me?! I took it at 4pm today and I'm 7dpo ( I think ) I'll test again in the AM but I wanna know NOWWW!:haha: It's easier to see in person than on a picture... I promise ha.
> 
> I see itClick to expand...

Yay! I'm not crazy. I'm not getting my hopes up either. Could be an evap or could be another chemical. I'll let you guys know in the morning. If it is a sticky bean, I'm pretty sure I implanted last night, which would be kinda spooky and awesome cause my grandpa died last night so it'd be a bitter sweet kinda thing..


----------



## sugarpi24

i see it too littlemisscie! i hope its a sticky bean! sorry about your grandpa though :(


----------



## Baby1 TTC

Hi everyone, Im brand new to this forum stuff too! Had previously surfed sites looking for people with similar symptoms etc but seems everyone is totally different! My hubby and I had last chance ttc#1 this month as he's deployed overseas for 6 months. Pos OPK last fri and sat, BD week prior every second day then fri/sat last chance BD! Have had good elevated temp of 37 basically for almost a week now but only 7dpo, feeling crampy on and off and had sore throat/sniffles plus really tired this morn and tonight, sitting at work trying to keep eyes open! anyone had any 7dpo symptoms? im guessing its way too early! can only hope!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I see it misscie!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Get on the prog cream today!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I see it good luck


----------



## tabs46001

yay i def see it too.. ironic huh ntnp and bam i am ntnp this cycle too i just need a break from the temping and the opks and poas addiction its a much needed break of no stress sex when we feel like it lmao


----------



## future_momma

i got ouchie af cramps today. 11 dpo. Still got around a week or so until af.


----------



## littlemisscie

Tested again and bfn. I'm only 8dpo though and have been having killer cramping for several days now and am 70% sure I had ib yesterday. Only. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## nipsnnibbles

fx'd for u!:hugs:


littlemisscie said:


> Tested again and bfn. I'm only 8dpo though and have been having killer cramping for several days now and am 70% sure I had ib yesterday. Only. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## future_momma

I just dont get it.....Idk if witch is here or not. Since 11dpo I have had MAJOR cramping. Moods up and down. Creamy CM. Just different than normal cycles. Had the most highest temps in the 98s and in other cycles there is only one or 2 days that lp reaches 98 degrees. This cycle most of them were. Temp dipped yesterday at 15dpo but not below the coverline. 

Today I had barely any cramping which was wierd. Then this morning I got a shooting pain sensation in my right boob to the tip of my nipple which I have never had before. Then at 3pm I had dried very light bloody/creamy cm on panties. THEN, I only get a little pink blood only when I wipe nothing else yet. If this is AF it came early.

On the brightside I would be proud to say for the first time in my life I had a 28 day cycle lol. Today is CD28, ov was CD12, and it is currently 16dpo today. Check out my chart and let me know what you think....(Btw, got no money for tests so cant test yet.)


----------



## future_momma

well :witch: is here full flow as of last night. Time for a new cycle.


----------



## tabs46001

sorry future : ( 

im all crampy like were not trying this cycle so no biggie but i guess it could be o cramps all we are doing this cycle is bd'ing no vitamins no charting no opk's just the old fashion way as a way to take a break so far its been alot less stressful


----------



## sugarpi24

Last dose of provera last night...af should be here soon! Come on af!!


----------



## future_momma

hey guys cd 14 no o yet. How the heck is everyone?! Nobody has written in 2 weeks!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was thinking the same thing last night!! Hanging in there..... Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## future_momma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I was thinking the same thing last night!! Hanging in there..... Hope everyone else is doing well!

omg i just saw ur siggy on having a girl!!!! YAY thats what I want im so happy for you. I cant believe you are alreasy 17 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## future_momma

lemme see your bump lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol! Thank uuuu! My bump is stilllll very small lol... U wuldnt even be able to tell im prego lol... I know time is flying! If u go under second trimester...click on the "your bumps" thread i just posted one on there today for 17 weeks! Im on my ipad right now so i camt upload a pic :(. And i know! Its a girl! I cant beleive it! I criedddddd and cried some more... Her name is going to be. Ella Madelyn Lewis :)


----------



## tabs46001

awe nikki congrats as for me cd26 we are ntnp all im doing is keeping track of where im at in my cycle i havent temped or used opk's or even tested lol its a radical change but less stressful lol


----------



## future_momma

Im almost positive i ovulated yesterday CD 16. Didnt bd though cuz i had bad cramps but dtd the 2 days before that so i should be good.


----------



## future_momma

tabs46001 said:


> awe nikki congrats as for me cd26 we are ntnp all im doing is keeping track of where im at in my cycle i havent temped or used opk's or even tested lol its a radical change but less stressful lol

GL!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck :)


----------



## future_momma

5dpo-HUGE temp spike today and I dont think ive ever had it that high of a temp yet. Hopefully im not getting sick or something and i dont feel sick so thats good. I brush my teeth 2 times a day and this morning my mouth was super bloody and it didnt do that yesterday which was wierd. Thought I would update you even if it is early in my 3WW.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Crossing fingers for u!


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope it's gonna b ur bfp fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## tabs46001

good luck future i hope this is it for you : )


----------



## future_momma

I think Im going to cry today. My lesbian sister started ttc 30 something days ago so this was her first cycle she just showed me a faint bfp. I just wanted to drop to the floor and cry when I saw it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ohhh hun :( i can imagine u are so upset!:(.


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm sorry to hear about that future:(


I got a faint BFP today but am not getting my hopes up until missing my period on the 2nd. It's sad that I'm not really even excited because I'm sure I'll just lose it:(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hope this is it for u misscie! Im crossing evry finger and toe!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry momma 
Missie fingers crossed for u


----------



## Nikkilewis14

misscie i know we discussed this before, but did u ever get to the doc to check progesterone levels and such?? I feel like your problem can be corrected and I think it takes finding the right doctor who is on ur side and is willing to help! I hate seeing u become dissapointed.. It doesnt seem u have a problem getting prego, its staying prego! Good luck hun.


----------



## future_momma

congrats and gl misscie you are in my prayers


----------



## exilius

Misscie I have everything crossed for you
Momma :hugs:

I have a friend who is due to drop in a month and she had a baby shower last weekend. Most people were drinking, and one of her male friends got pissed. He started ranting about how women make everything worse on themselves so that they can bitch about childbirth, and how he'd happily go through it if it would shut women up etc. The kicker "women's are spefcifically designed to be pregnant". I kinda lost it at that and had to leave the room in tears :( most people think I was over reacting.


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> misscie i know we discussed this before, but did u ever get to the doc to check progesterone levels and such?? I feel like your problem can be corrected and I think it takes finding the right doctor who is on ur side and is willing to help! I hate seeing u become dissapointed.. It doesnt seem u have a problem getting prego, its staying prego! Good luck hun.

No, I have an appointment on Sept 18th with my new doctor, so I will ask about it then. I made sure to switch with this pregnancy:)


----------



## future_momma

UPDATE: Today is 18 dpo and FF said I should test today and AF is due. She hasnt come today and my temp is still well over the line. Yay. I took a test yesterday and it was negative. I had loads and loads of creamy cm today thought it was blood coming out but isnt. Been cramping on and off but I have been doing that since ovulation anyway. Been super tired everyday by 7pm. If my temp doesnt nosedive tomorrow I will test again.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Let us know!! Sounds promising!!


----------



## littlemisscie

Sounds gooddddd!!! Good luck!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## exilius

Fx future :D

How are things progressing misscie?

Did a home sa. H2b failed. Going to a new Dr to ask for a referral and a proper sa, but it's looking like 'natural' just isn't going to work for us.


----------



## littlemisscie

exilius said:


> Fx future :D
> 
> How are things progressing misscie?
> 
> Did a home sa. H2b failed. Going to a new Dr to ask for a referral and a proper sa, but it's looking like 'natural' just isn't going to work for us.

5 days of BFPs. I had switched Drs(my last one sucked!) and my sister suggested calling them up to do a blood test to check my levels since I lost 2 already. So I did that and I'm hoping they'll be able to give me some light on wither I should get my hopes up or not..


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## littlemisscie

Thank you! I hope 3rd times a charm:)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll be crossing my fingers can't wait to hear what happens I'm sure this time will be ur charm


----------



## nursesandyttc

Hello Ladies, :flower:

Im new to everything on this website!! Im ttc and need friends that have experiences to share!!


----------



## littlemisscie

nursesandyttc said:


> Hello Ladies, :flower:
> 
> Im new to everything on this website!! Im ttc and need friends that have experiences to share!!

Welcomeee!!!
:hugs:



Going in to the doctors today to test my levels and then going back in on Saturday to make sure they're rising!! Yayaa!:happydance:


----------



## future_momma

Well ick today. Temp stayed above cover line but I was up and down all night. :bfn: hpt. Got major cramps and lower back pain today and I am spotting brown blood so :witch: is on the way :growlmad: . On to another cycle and another round of clomid.


----------



## littlemisscie

Hcg levels were 182 today! :)


----------



## exilius

:D


----------



## Kaiecee

That's good I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## Nikkilewis14

future_momma said:


> Well ick today. Temp stayed above cover line but I was up and down all night. :bfn: hpt. Got major cramps and lower back pain today and I am spotting brown blood so :witch: is on the way :growlmad: . On to another cycle and another round of clomid.

Sorry future! Hopefully baby comes sooooon!


----------



## future_momma

full flow came today but i am a lil confused because my temp is still a high temp and a lp temp.


----------



## littlemisscie

future_momma said:


> full flow came today but i am a lil confused because my temp is still a high temp and a lp temp.

:hugs: I'm sorry love.


----------



## exilius

Sometimes mine don't go down until cd 3. Wait and see what happens I'd say.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's really sucks


----------



## nursesandyttc

> Welcomeee!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Going in to the doctors today to test my levels and then going back in on Saturday to make sure they're rising!! Yayaa!:happydance



Yay!! I hope all keeps on going good for you!! :thumbup::thumbup: I hope im in your place soon


----------



## littlemisscie

nursesandyttc said:


> Welcomeee!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Going in to the doctors today to test my levels and then going back in on Saturday to make sure they're rising!! Yayaa!:happydance
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! I hope all keeps on going good for you!! :thumbup::thumbup: I hope im in your place soonClick to expand...

Good luckkk!!! How long have you been TTC for?


----------



## Mylifeaslina

hi :] , i am TTC for almost a year now ! i would love to be your buddy ;] .

hows it going so far ? any luck yet ?


----------



## exilius

Misscie, when do you get your beta again?


----------



## future_momma

Mylifeaslina said:


> hi :] , i am TTC for almost a year now ! i would love to be your buddy ;] .
> 
> hows it going so far ? any luck yet ?

no luck with me but 4 girls in this thread hit the baby lottery :thumbup:
keep us posted on your journey


----------



## littlemisscie

exilius said:


> Misscie, when do you get your beta again?

I was supposed to get them Saturday but the doctor said he wouldn't be able ot call me back until Tuesday (3 day weekend) so I might as well come in Tuesday morning so we can get a better idea of how much they're rising. So I will be going in on Tuesday at 8am sharp!



AF was due today but as of now (7pm) she is NO where in sight, not even a spot. Still cramping, back pain, etc etc etc :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Mylifeaslina said:


> hi :] , i am TTC for almost a year now ! i would love to be your buddy ;] .
> 
> hows it going so far ? any luck yet ?

Welcome love! Good luck on your BFPs:happydance:


----------



## exilius

Sorry, different time zones - a little over 24 hours to go?

H2b is giving his sample for testing today :D


----------



## nursesandyttc

littlemisscie said:


> nursesandyttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcomeee!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Going in to the doctors today to test my levels and then going back in on Saturday to make sure they're rising!! Yayaa!:happydance
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! I hope all keeps on going good for you!! :thumbup::thumbup: I hope im in your place soonClick to expand...
> 
> Good luckkk!!! How long have you been TTC for?Click to expand...

I started mid-june. I know its not a long time but what makes me worry is my irregular periods :growlmad: they use to be normal and all of the sudden when i want to ttc they go crazy..


----------



## exilius

Nurseandy - if your regular cycle has suddenly changed, and remains irregular for 3 months you should get you bloods checked (at least that's protocol over here, not sure about America).

I was also sure something was wrong after my 2nd month of charting. I was having 6 day lps. Got bloods done, turns out I have hypothyroid. Now up to a 10-11 day lp :D


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> exilius said:
> 
> 
> Misscie, when do you get your beta again?
> 
> I was supposed to get them Saturday but the doctor said he wouldn't be able ot call me back until Tuesday (3 day weekend) so I might as well come in Tuesday morning so we can get a better idea of how much they're rising. So I will be going in on Tuesday at 8am sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> AF was due today but as of now (7pm) she is NO where in sight, not even a spot. Still cramping, back pain, etc etc etc :)Click to expand...

thats a really good sign u have all the signs i had but i actually had a dot of pink so it looks really promising good luck got my fingers crossed for u:)


----------



## littlemisscie

Hcg levels went from 182 to 2260!! We have our first ultrasound on Friday :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats missie


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats misscie :hugs:


----------



## exilius

Wow misscie that's awesome! How many days was that after?

You are now permitted to get super excited :D


----------



## littlemisscie

exilius said:


> Wow misscie that's awesome! How many days was that after?
> 
> You are now permitted to get super excited :D

After what? 

We're very excited!!


----------



## future_momma

YAYAYAYAYAY misscie!!!!


----------



## exilius

Misscie: Between test 1 and test 2?


----------



## littlemisscie

exilius said:


> Misscie: Between test 1 and test 2?

Ohh okay. ha. 5 days:)


----------



## littlemisscie

Measuring 5.4 weeks :) Here's little one!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nikkilewis14

aweeeeeee ur sac!


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> aweeeeeee ur sac!

You can see lo too! Left hand side under the X :) cutest little blob I've ever seen:)


----------



## Kaiecee

So happy for u missie congrats


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I can see it now lol.. Yea thats what ella looked like then!:) twk weeks later she looked like a bean with nubs haha


----------



## littlemisscie

:) I go back in for another Ultrasound in 10 days to see/hear heartbeat!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yupp thats what they did for me too! 10 days exactly!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

awe, congrats littlemisscie, im soo happy for you!!!


littlemisscie said:


> :) I go back in for anot:hugs::hugs::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:her Ultrasound in 10 days to see/hear heartbeat!!!


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1161756.png


----------



## future_momma

CD 14 and pos opk today woot woot


----------



## exilius

:)


----------



## littlemisscie

:sex:


----------



## future_momma

littlemisscie said:


> :sex:

I did....twice! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Littlemissie

Any update ? Hope ur doing well :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

shes doing well kaicee!! :) almost 8 weeks :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Nikki
Thanks for the update :) 

Missie 
Congrats happy for u :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Yes! Almost 8 weeks!! Baby had a heart beat of 150bpm at my last ultrasound! Thanks for checking in:):):)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm really happy for u


----------



## future_momma

Sorry I havent posted in a while been super overwhelmed. Im on CD 12 of new cycle with a pos opk today. Started taking cassava. I got my period while I was in the ICU on the 1st through the 4th how embarrasing to add most of my caregivers were male. Had dialysis twice and puked my guts out. I cant take metformin anymore because I got Lactic Acidosis and trust me I would never wish that on nobody. If I am being honest here it was my fault I have really bad depression and tried to commit suicide almost worked but hubby forced me to hospital. So I am taking a little break from ttc for a little while I believe that is part of it. It doesnt help that my sister is 6 weeks pregnant and everyday posts about it on facebook. It is just so hard right now. I have a doc appointment tuesday to talk about counseling and antidepressants. Never thought I would resort to that. Not tring to get pity god knows I dont want that I just wanted to update you and let you know I am still here.


----------



## exilius

:hugs:
Anti dependants aren't as bad as people make them out to be - I was on them for a while. I'm not saying that I know where you're at, or how you feel, but if you want to vent to someone whose been in their own dark places then I'm here to listen.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh hun im so sorry ur going through this! I can imagine how overwhelming life feels right now...just wanted to let u know ive been there before...swallowing pills... Getting my stomach pumped... Do u kno whats contributing to the depression hun? They diagnosed me bipolar at that point... But who knows... Take care of urself and when the time is right u worry about ttc.... Thinking of u and praying for u :hugs:


----------



## future_momma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh hun im so sorry ur going through this! I can imagine how overwhelming life feels right now...just wanted to let u know ive been there before...swallowing pills... Getting my stomach pumped... Do u kno whats contributing to the depression hun? They diagnosed me bipolar at that point... But who knows... Take care of urself and when the time is right u worry about ttc.... Thinking of u and praying for u :hugs:

Idk. My family history has bi polar and clinical depression. I have an appointment tuesday to discuss it because I have no idea what is wrong with me.


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: future, take care of yourself


----------



## tabs46001

ya i dont get on facebook all that much anymore because it seems like everyone is pregnant and disgustingly happy lol take care of yourself hun : )


----------



## future_momma

WOW! Just got my bill from the hospital. $20,132.09 for 2 days in the ICU. DAMN! I have no insurance thats why. I applied to a charity thing through the hospital so that is pending. Hopefully I get the aid.


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg that's a crazy bill I really hope u get approved that's why I hate the us when it comes to medical in Canada u don't have to worry about those things I have my fingers x for u


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Charity will pick it up


----------



## littlemisscie

I had some from a 6 day hospital stay from the like 2 months of my life I was uninsuranced (just my luck right?). Hospital picked it all up except my doctor bills which I got on a payment plan for.

I'm sure they'll pick it up.


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> I had some from a 6 day hospital stay from the like 2 months of my life I was uninsuranced (just my luck right?). Hospital picked it all up except my doctor bills which I got on a payment plan for.
> 
> I'm sure they'll pick it up.

I see ur 11 weeks I'm really happy everything worked out this time around :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Kaiecee said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> I had some from a 6 day hospital stay from the like 2 months of my life I was uninsuranced (just my luck right?). Hospital picked it all up except my doctor bills which I got on a payment plan for.
> 
> I'm sure they'll pick it up.
> 
> I see ur 11 weeks I'm really happy everything worked out this time around :)Click to expand...

Yes! We have an ultrasound on Monday. :happydance: Baby had a good strong heartbeat on Thursday so I'm not worried at all:):cloud9:


----------



## Kaiecee

Keep me updated on ur u/s and again congrats :)


----------



## littlemisscie

I will! Here's my bump picture from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







11weeks.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I love u shirt I was gonna get one like that :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Love ur tiny bump :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Here's baby! Dr was surprised I found baby's heartbeat on my doppler. He said "10/10 times when a mother comes in here, she found her own."
 



Attached Files:







baby11.5.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

Missie 
How's ur pregnancy going ?


----------



## littlemisscie

Kaiecee said:


> Missie
> How's ur pregnancy going ?

Good thanks! We found out at 15 weeks that we are team blue! Up to 19 weeks! Hows your little boy doing? I know Nikkis getting close as well, we're facebook buds ;)

Here's some pictures from 15 weeks. We have the 20 week ultrasound on the 21st.
 



Attached Files:







550677_170329196443944_1120882709_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1









559194_170338656442998_569753108_n.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1









302835_170333056443558_300352006_n.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh get this baby outtttttt!!! Lol


----------



## littlemisscie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh get this baby outtttttt!!! Lol

Man, time flies. I can't believe you're already ready to pop! I feel like you just got your BFP!


----------



## mmlanie

future_momma said:


> I have been a member since September 19th 2010. And I only got 1 friend and shes already preggy. I used to have a live friend going through the same thing as me but she got preggy also in april last year and has since moved away. Does anyone want to be my friend for support for here on out? I try to talk to hubby but he just doesnt quite get it and I feel I need woman support. I feel so alone and a lot of the time its just so hard to keep going. :cry:


Ill be your friend!! Im new to the site and a PCOSer


----------



## exilius

Welcome mmlaine.

This thread died a bit after most of the participants got up the duff!

Hopefully you'll revive it.

I'm unexplained infertility, with low ovarian reserve. Ivf starts late Jan. I ovulate well, h2b has "super sperm" and we dtd at the right times and get bfn after bfn.

How long have you been trying for (of you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## Kaiecee

littlemisscie said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Missie
> How's ur pregnancy going ?
> 
> Good thanks! We found out at 15 weeks that we are team blue! Up to 19 weeks! Hows your little boy doing? I know Nikkis getting close as well, we're facebook buds ;)
> 
> Here's some pictures from 15 weeks. We have the 20 week ultrasound on the 21st.Click to expand...

Pregnancy is sti hard I throw up a lot and I have gd so I have to inject myself with insulin 3 times a day and check my blood 4 times nikki has been a help with that also me and Nikki are either gonna give birth same day or just days apart ill be having my planned cesarian on the 11th of jan exactly one month from today and its my birthday I'm so happy :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Missie 
Love ur u/s pics :)


----------



## littlemisscie

exilius said:


> Welcome mmlaine.
> 
> This thread died a bit after most of the participants got up the duff!
> 
> Hopefully you'll revive it.
> 
> I'm unexplained infertility, with low ovarian reserve. Ivf starts late Jan. I ovulate well, h2b has "super sperm" and we dtd at the right times and get bfn after bfn.
> 
> How long have you been trying for (of you don't mind me asking?)

I agree, it did die off. Good luck with your BFP! So far, this thread has been lucky for several of us:)


----------



## rmsh1

Gosh look how far along we all are! So good to see!

Team pink for us :cloud9:


----------



## littlemisscie

rmsh1 said:


> Gosh look how far along we all are! So good to see!
> 
> Team pink for us :cloud9:

Yes, it's nice to see, as well!:D


----------



## rmsh1

Just thought I would check in here and see how everyone is doing....?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Fabulous! Ella is almost 5 months! Cant beleive it!! How are you?!


----------



## rmsh1

I'm doing good :) Emma is thriving and dominates my life, as expected. Have you heard from Samantha (nipsnibbles)?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes! I talk to her a lot actually!:) she hasnt been on here in months though, we chat on facebook or texts ....bailey and ella were born the same day! how funny, we were two weeks apart! same goes for lilmisscie...she just had her baby boy myles :)

Ella dominates my life too! I love her to pieces though! Doing something new everyday :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

.


----------



## hariansh

ttc for #1............cycle 2............anyone there???????


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry hun, this is an old thread. some of us were just trying to keep in touch.


----------



## rmsh1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes! I talk to her a lot actually!:) she hasnt been on here in months though, we chat on facebook or texts ....bailey and ella were born the same day! how funny, we were two weeks apart! same goes for lilmisscie...she just had her baby boy myles :)
> 
> Ella dominates my life too! I love her to pieces though! Doing something new everyday :)

That is so funny they were born on the same day! Lovely! Can you please see if Samantha wants to add me on facebook and pm her details? We were sending messages for a while, so would like to see her little one :) I can add you too if you like :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea def! Ill text her ;). My facebook isunder nicole lewis (benson) i have a pic of ellas face...imfrom plains, pa


----------



## littlemisscie

Just saw these! I'm gonna message Nicole and ask for your guys names to add you! Would love to see your lo:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Great :)


----------



## littlemisscie

Rmsh, are you still using bnb? :)


----------



## rmsh1

I pop in rarely :) I try to read a few journals I follow but don't post much


----------

